# Northern's New Journey of Gains.



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

*Yummy's Journey- Time To Get SERIOUS!!!*

*
*

So here goes.. I decided that I really wanted to start taking this bodybuilding seriously and that I needed some help in getting my body to where I want it to be.

This where I decided to get my self a coach, the lovely @ah24, someone who has been there, done it and got the t-shirt  ...- eek I'm so excited about what the future will bring :bounce:

Since starting this journal I've already lost 17lbs- that's over a stone!!! mg: - If you would like to read that journey, its here http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/222857-yummys-journey-fat-body-fitness-queen.html

So here are my Current Stats:

Weight: *174lbs*

Height: *5,2"*

BF: *28%*

*
*

Current Photos:










My Short Term Goal:* Loose at much Body fat as possible, without loosing too much muscle * 

*
*

*
*Long Term Goal:* One day compete at Body Fitness Level*

*
*

*
*Diet:* I will be reaching macro's that @ah24 has set for me- 1760, workout days- 1700, rest days*

*
*

*
* :clap:

*
*

*
So excited about working with Adam... Let the fat loss begin!!!*

*
*
​


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Goodluck!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Are you keeping the other journal ?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Oh and having a coach is AWESOME !


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

I can delete it if you like :whistling:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

YummyMummy said:


> I can delete it if you like :whistling:


No not at all its entirely you call l am just asking so l know which one to bloody follow :lol:


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Milky said:


> No not at all its entirely you call l am just asking so l know which one to bloody follow :lol:


I thought I was getting Modded! :laugh: :laugh:

Yes milks this is the one to follow now


----------



## Shogun32 (Mar 31, 2013)

The very best of luck.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Good luck on the next stage of your life changing action:thumbup:


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks guys.. exciting times x


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

In,


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Madoxx said:


> In,


Nice to have you on board


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Good luck missis teojournalsyums...:laugh: will be root tooting for ya...x


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Flubs said:


> Good luck missis teojournalsyums...:laugh: will be root tooting for ya...x


Thanks flubs :laugh:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

..good luck...and on the positive.. that side shot...there's a good shape leg .bit of hamstring shape too...all the best chick


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Best of luck. I will watch with interest.


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> ..good luck...and on the positive.. that side shot...there's a good shape leg .bit of hamstring shape too...all the best chick


Thanks Aad & skyee


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

My new diet and regime starts today eeek 

Going to take our dog jessie for a walk before it gets too hot, then asda for our weekly shop, then rest in the garden , well I'll try 

Enjoy the rest of the weekend all


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Ahh fantastic hun, great to hear that real positivity! 

Work hard, keep going, keep pushing and when needed, push that little bit harder, because believe me, when you get on that stage, every second of the effort you put in is more than worth it. Theres no feeling like it knowing that you've got there by your efforts, a truly amazing feeling.

:thumb:


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

In :thumb:


----------



## k8tjane (Mar 27, 2013)

Good luck and well done on losing 17lbs so far. Look forward to seeing your progress.


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

Good luck and very best wishes!


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your kind comments


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Oooh..subbed. I may have mentioned this in your last journal but you're a similar shape and size to me (12st 7lbs this morning -  )

So you will be used as motivation :lol: (no pressure)


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Hey everyone.

:thumbup1:

Good first day on the new plan... I've just scoffed my last meal of the day and I am now organised for the next 3 days, food all prepped and ready to eat 

Macros: Protein: 166g Carbs:83g Fat:76g Calories:1700

Excited about tomorrow as I start a new workout regime, cannot wait to get stuck in and break a sweat 
​


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Good work on today's macros, Vicky!

Looking forward to working with you!


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

ah24 said:


> Good work on today's macros, Vicky!
> 
> Looking forward to working with you!


Same here Adam  :thumb:


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Always good to start a new chapter feeling positive and ready to make a change. I had some support from a member on here who helped my with diet and training and it made a huge difference. I was a lot stricter because I felt like if I wasn't I was letting both of us down. It got me into the best shape I've been in for many years. I hape you have as much success in your journey.


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

aad123 said:


> Always good to start a new chapter feeling positive and ready to make a change. I had some support from a member on here who helped my with diet and training and it made a huge difference. I was a lot stricter because I felt like if I wasn't I was letting both of us down. It got me into the best shape I've been in for many years. I hape you have as much success in your journey.


Thanks aad

Your right there


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Jesus that was a sweaty one - I mean my workout hehe :laugh:

Pushed my self to the limits today , maybe too much as my form with the squats wasn't brilliant but I completed sets/reps ok.

Will post video and workout later on, bet you can't wait hehe


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Beklet said:


> Oooh..subbed. I may have mentioned this in your last journal but you're a similar shape and size to me (12st 7lbs this morning -  )
> 
> So you will be used as motivation :lol: (no pressure)


Thanks hun.. I will keep an eye on your journal too


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Hows the diet today?

Doms tomorrow then ?


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Madoxx said:


> Hows the diet today?
> 
> Doms tomorrow then ?


My favourite back and chest yayyyy!


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

*Legs and Shoulders*

*Video Highlights*






Squats

35kg x 10

40kg x 10

40kg x 10

40kg x 10

Military Press

19.5kg x 10

19.5kg x 10

22kg x 10

22kg x 10

Elevated Front Split Squat

3 x 15 (each Leg)

DB Lat Raises

10kg x 15

10kg x 15

10kg x 15

Walking Lunges

3 x 6 steps with 10kg

Thoughts: Form could be better on squats not sure if I was too heavy on the weight but I did complete sets/reps 

Diet: P: 161g C: 101g F:80g Cals : 1759


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Hey Vicky, good work!

Just a couple of things;

1) Your form actually isn't too bad, you just have excessive forward lean (common). YouTube the modified Thomas test and check which of your hip flexors are tight - psoas (single joint) or rec. fem (double joint). Once you know which one, perform some release work on it prior to squatting. Email me if unsure.

2) Looks like your glute med. is weak too, watch the video, notice as you're about to ascend back up your left knee dives in initially? I'd suggest doing some glute activation work before each workout too.

So, release hip flexors & activate glute med. it'll make a big difference with knee stability and will open up the hip joint. Thus reducing injury risk long term!


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

ah24 said:


> Hey Vicky, good work!
> 
> Just a couple of things;
> 
> ...


Thanks adam I will check those out and see if I can sort them problems out


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

ah24 said:


> Hey Vicky, good work!
> 
> Just a couple of things;
> 
> ...


I know that wasn't aimed at me but I'm in hip flexor hell so will check that out...


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Looks like it could be my left hip that's causing the problems, I will def stretch it before hand and my Glutes 

Been for a 45 min walk with the dog this morning... a little sore after yesterday's session, sitting down and walking up stairs is a killer. Shows I've worked hard IMO 

Back and chest this aft. :thumbup:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning yums..don't sit down for too long cos you'll find you have to actually crow bar yourself up! hahaha...I sometimes have to pull myself up off the loo with the radiator my quads are aching so much..hahaha.....have a good workout today and well done, your vids are cool...


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Flubs said:


> Morning yums..don't sit down for too long cos you'll find you have to actually crow bar yourself up! hahaha...I sometimes have to pull myself up off the loo with the radiator my quads are aching so much..hahaha.....have a good workout today and well done, your vids are cool...


Thanks for your kind words flubs  you enjoy yours too 

Yes I've had to do that too in the past... I even had to hold onto the sink to get down onto the loo hehe.


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Back and chest!!

Youtube Video






Deadz

35kg x 10

40kg x 10

40kg x 10

45kg x 10 mg:

DB Inc Press 4 x 10

12kg,12kg,14.5kg 14.5kg

Lat Pulls 3 x 12

20kg 22.5kg 22.5kg

Bench Press 3 x 15

25kg 25kg 25kg

Prone DB Flyes 3 x 15

10kg 10kg 10kg- I think maybe, I should be higher up the bench lol - see video 

Thoughts:

Everything felt great, very sweaty, tired and ache!!- JOBS A GOODEN :thumbup1:

Macros:

P: 162g C: 103g F: 79g Calories: 1760


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

:thumb:

Well done so far Vicky, im loving the video clips attachments....its a really good idea and shows your form be it good or bad....

Keep up the great efforts..


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Enjoy1 said:


> :thumb:
> 
> Well done so far Vicky, im loving the video clips attachments....its a really good idea and shows your form be it good or bad....
> 
> Keep up the great efforts..


Thanks for popping in Enjoy!! The vids are very helpful for me, to see if I am doing rubbish lol


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Nice going:thumbup:

Good going? Whatever you know what I mean!


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

mygym said:


> Nice going:thumbup:
> 
> Good going? Whatever you know what I mean!


I understand you hehe b


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

HIIT completed this morning, first time doing it on a bike


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I love HIIT on the stationary bike, hard work but rewarding. For me its the best method I have found.


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Found today very tiring, my little girl was up most of the night coughing with her bad cold. I'm not feeling too good myself hope I can shrug it off. Early night for me


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Cardio: HIIT this morning- could of done it better- will hit it harder next time


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Finished last meal of the day, some lovely cottage cheese , night all


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Morning,


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

mygym said:


> Morning,


Morning... feel loads better today, got some decent sleep and ive just got back taking jess out


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Finished my workout... I was nearly sick, you have to love doing legs lol

My butt is still winking when coming back up from squatting, I did my stretches. Any ideas how to stop it ?


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Squats- 4 x 10

Military Press- 4 x 10

Elevated Front Split Squat- 3 x 15

DB Lat Raise 3 x 15

Walking Lunges 3 x 6 steps

Video of squatting http://www.youtube.com/audio?v=UihFfE1pYHs

Diet: The diet is spot on today!


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Think I get what you mean now with 'bum winking' lol

Pelvis tucking under at the bottom?

Usually to do with hamstrings..

My advice would be, release hip flexors like last mentioned, fire up glutes..

Then when lifting, pause just shy of where the pelvis tucks, so just below 3/4 of your usual depth.. However, stick to a 3010 tempo - meaning LOWER the weight for 3seconds before coming back up. That'll make sure it's still tough as you'll be under tension for a longer period. As the hips start to open, you can go lower again.


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

ah24 said:


> Think I get what you mean now with 'bum winking' lol
> 
> Pelvis tucking under at the bottom?
> 
> ...


Thanks again Adam.

I bet you thought, 'what the heck she on about' :laugh: Bum winking - crazy Yorkshire woman! :laugh:


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

I did actually wonder what bum wikning was! :laugh:

Glad you're feeling better and good session! :thumb:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I do my HIIT on a cross trainer, love it too...


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Keeks said:


> I did actually wonder what bum wikning was! :laugh:
> 
> Glad you're feeling better and good session! :thumb:


Quite an embarrassing question lol


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Enjoyed my cottage cheese and now its time for bed. Night all...

Looking forward to working out my Chest and Back tomorrow


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Dont think ive ever tasted cottage cheese, ill stick it on my todo list


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Omg!! Its better than quark but don't tell @Keeks I love the stuff


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

YummyMummy said:


> Omg!! Its better than quark but don't tell @Keeks I love the stuff


Oh no its not!!!!!!! :cursing: :lol:


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

Keeks said:


> Oh no its not!!!!!!! :cursing: :lol:


< Goes to get popcorn >


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Rykard said:


> < Goes to get popcorn >


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Just eaten a huge tub of cottage cheese with pineapple 

Our local supermarket does lemon flavoured quark but it's a bit sugary...still tempted to give it a go.....


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Beklet said:


> Just eaten a huge tub of cottage cheese with pineapple
> 
> Our local supermarket does lemon flavoured quark but it's a bit sugary...still tempted to give it a go.....


I use Lake Districts's vanilla flavoured one and chop 1/3 tub strawberries into it.. Fkin awesome!


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

ah24 said:


> I use Lake Districts's vanilla flavoured one and chop 1/3 tub strawberries into it.. Fkin awesome!


Think the lemon one is the same brand


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Keeks said:


> Oh no its not!!!!!!! :cursing: :lol:


But then again quark with jelly is an awesome treat for me on a night. Full tub and sachet of sugar free jelly, leave to set over night mmmmm ... lasts me two days


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

ah24 said:


> I use Lake Districts's vanilla flavoured one and chop 1/3 tub strawberries into it.. Fkin awesome!


Is this from sainsburys ? , it sounds delish!


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

YummyMummy said:


> Is this from sainsburys ? , it sounds delish!


I get it in Tesco but guessing Sainsburys would have it?!



Beklet said:


> Think the lemon one is the same brand


Yup that's the one... Lemon is good,, vanilla is best with strawberries


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

The flavoured stuff is from Sainsburys, bit more than the regular stuff, but its lovely.

The lemon one on vanilla protein pancakes......HEAVEN!


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

I'll keep my eye out for the flavoured stuff


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Nice to see @Keeks is still spreading the word. I got a strange look last week when I took a full tray of quark of the shelf in asda. Is 9 pots too much ??? Not for me it isnt.

Mix a tub with whey and then stick it in the fridge for an hour, very nice guilt free treat.


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

aad123 said:


> Nice to see @Keeks is still spreading the word. I got a strange look last week when I took a full tray of quark of the shelf in asda. Is 9 pots too much ??? Not for me it isnt.
> 
> Mix a tub with whey and then stick it in the fridge for an hour, very nice guilt free treat.


You know me, something's never change! 

:lol: I get the same looks when I buy loads, and then try and convert the checkout person! :thumb:


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Keeks said:


> You know me, something's never change!
> 
> :lol: I get the same looks when I buy loads, and then try and convert the checkout person! :thumb:


Your looking very good in your AVI, a big change since I last popped in.


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

aad123 said:


> Your looking very good in your AVI, a big change since I last popped in.


Its all the quark y'know! 

Thank you, and hope you're well.


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Ey up!! Whats been going on since I was gone. 

Back and chest completed, talk about sweat jesus I'm soaking ...

It's 27 degrees in leeds this aft and in my shed its like 35 lol

But I kept going , felt like I really worked hard again  :thumbup:


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Not sure if it's the heat but I feel absolutely exhausted and it's making me feel


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

It's the heat, I have zero energy. It's hard work just sitting down in this weather so admire your dedication to get a workout in.


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

aad123 said:


> It's the heat, I have zero energy. It's hard work just sitting down in this weather so admire your dedication to get a workout in.


Thanks... trying to drink plenty , especially with all the sweating i did earlier


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

YummyMummy said:


> Ey up!! Whats been going on since I was gone.
> 
> Back and chest completed, talk about sweat jesus I'm soaking ...
> 
> ...


Know how you feel I train in my conservatory, bit warm in there!


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Chest and Back

Deads

Inc DB Press

Lat pulls

Bench Press

Prone DB Flyes

Really pushed my self to the limits- my face was like a beetroot when finishing each set lol

Macro's: Diet spot on again- In an hour or so I will be tucking into my final meal of home-made curry with broccoli 

I don't know whats wrong today but I am really hungry, I cannot stop thinking about food- does this mean my metabolism is all fired up?


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

My hunger won't thorough the roof when Adam took over my plan. Just think now he's got you working harder your burning more cals

I stock up in broccoli, cabbage, Coli, green beans, usually 100 of each as they are really low on macros and fillibg


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Yay its the weekend !! My son is sleeping at his grandma's so I feel a sunbathing session in the garden is on the cards 

I'm off to the gym to do my morning HIIT, going to give it 110%


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

YummyMummy said:


> Yay its the weekend !! My son is sleeping at his grandma's so I feel a sunbathing session in the garden is on the cards
> 
> I'm off to the gym to do my morning HIIT, going to give it 110%


Good stuff,

DONT LEAVE THE GYM TILL ITS ALL DONE!


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

HIIT done , all nice and sweaty. Knees are burning from the bike


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

I had a nice relaxing afternoon in the sun and I had a phone call from a family member who is going to benidorm in nov and cannot go so asked if we wanted to go, all payed for. So I said yes please  :thumbup:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Ello yums....well Lady Luck was looking your way today hey? Good for you.....and you are doing brilliantly in here missis...well done...


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

YummyMummy said:


> I had a nice relaxing afternoon in the sun and I had a phone call from a family member who is going to benidorm in nov and cannot go so asked if we wanted to go, all payed for. So I said yes please  :thumbup:


I've been before drunk from day 1 till back on plane but I could stay sober and carry your bags if needed....?


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Flubs said:


> Ello yums....well Lady Luck was looking your way today hey? Good for you.....and you are doing brilliantly in here missis...well done...


Yes it seems that hehe  thanks hun and you're looking lovely in your avi


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

mygym said:


> I've been before drunk from day 1 till back on plane but I could stay sober and carry your bags if needed....?


Lol why not


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

YummyMummy said:


> Yes it seems that hehe  thanks hun and you're looking lovely in your avi


Thank you, that's very kind of you....


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Flubs said:


> Thank you, that's very kind of you....


Your welcome x


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Food is prepped for a couple of days 

Just had a lovely bowl of Quark Jelly whilst watching a cheesy Arnie film 'The Running Man'


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

I love cottage cheese, thanks for the heads up. Bought some for tomorrow with onion and herbs


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Weight update.

Ive lost 1lb this week, i don't think it's bad considering I started a new diet 

Waist measurement stayed the same but I was expecting it after eating carbs again


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

YummyMummy said:


> Weight update.
> 
> Ive lost 1lb this week, i don't think it's bad considering I started a new diet


Just had a zip through the journal doing great! :thumbup1:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Madoxx said:


> I love cottage cheese, thanks for the heads up. Bought some for tomorrow with onion and herbs


 @Madoxx u cottage cheese virgin u...


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> Just had a zip through the journal doing great! :thumbup1:


Thanks skyee .. good to have you on board :thumbup:


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

YummyMummy said:


> Weight update.
> 
> Ive lost 1lb this week, i don't think it's bad considering I started a new diet


Nope not bad considering you've gone from what was essentially a keto diet to now eating carbs everyday 

Remember in my original email to you I said this weeks weight may fluctuate due to carbs releasing insulin, which in turn tells kidneys to retain sodium/water. Let's see what happens next week and make adjustments if needs-be. So far I'm v impressed with your hard work

Oh also we've cut the CV you were doing in half


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

@YummyMummy can I ask how ur finding the online PT ?? I looked at it too on this site but something really put me off ( don't want to openly say what) but I'm interested to know ur thoughts. Thanks


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

ah24 said:


> Nope not bad considering you've gone from what was essentially a keto diet to now eating carbs everyday
> 
> Remember in my original email to you I said this weeks weight may fluctuate due to carbs releasing insulin, which in turn tells kidneys to retain sodium/water. Let's see what happens next week and make adjustments if needs-be. So far I'm v impressed with your hard work
> 
> Oh also we've cut the CV you were doing in half


Thanks adam , yes I remember that's why I was surprised this morning of a loss 

With my waist measurement not changing , is that due to bloating with my body trying to retain water ?


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> @YummyMummy can I ask how ur finding the online PT ?? I looked at it too on this site but something really put me off ( don't want to openly say what) but I'm interested to know ur thoughts. Thanks


I'm really enjoying having an online PT and I would def recommend @ah24  , I'm learning new things too whilst having adam help me to reach my goals. So def worth it


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Congrats on the loss


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

YummyMummy said:


> With my waist measurement not changing , is that due to bloating with my body trying to retain water ?


Yup, exactly that. Mark had the same last week. Told him within 2-3 days it would drop back down.... Within a day it had dropped and actually gone past what it was originally. Funny thing the body! Always having metabolic adaptations etc.

This graph from one of Phil Learney's clients demonstrates it brilliantly! Shows weight loss is rarely completely linear - but so long as you stick to the plans, in the long term you'll end up where you need to be;


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

ah24 said:


> Yup, exactly that. Mark had the same last week. Told him within 2-3 days it would drop back down.... Within a day it had dropped and actually gone past what it was originally. Funny thing the body! Always having metabolic adaptations etc.
> 
> This graph from one of Phil Learney's clients demonstrates it brilliantly! Shows weight loss is rarely completely linear - but so long as you stick to the plans, in the long term you'll end up where you need to be;
> 
> View attachment 128906


Thanks, thats really interesting how they gained wait at beginning. Is this the body adjusting to a new diet before the metabolism starts kicking in ?

The body is so complex but very interesting .. I love learning how my body works with nutrition etc..


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Macros for today have been met, enjoying my cottage cheese whilst watching revolution


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

YummyMummy said:


> Macros for today have been met, enjoying my cottage cheese whilst watching revolution


Whats ya fav one? I had the tesco piri piri today and burned my mouth!


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Madoxx said:


> Whats ya fav one? I had the tesco piri piri today and burned my mouth!


I'm a bit boring... I like it on its own


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Usually I wolf my food down at lunchtime but today I seemed forever eating it, I wonder if it's the heat supressing my appetite :what:


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Legs and shoulders completed...another sweaty session 

This might sound crazy but I actually like to feel my muscles in pain , I know that I've worked them hard this way... lets just say the stairs are not my friends right now


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

YummyMummy said:


> This might sound crazy but I actually like to feel my muscles in pain , I know that I've worked them hard this way... lets just say the stairs are not my friends right now


The ability to pee standing up is one us men take for granted after leg day 

Im the opposite, i cant stop eating!


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Madoxx said:


> The ability to pee standing up is one us men take for granted after leg day
> 
> Im the opposite, i cant stop eating!


 men are lucky !!

I'm hungry again :thumbup:


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Eating no carbs and upping my fat pre workout really helped my energy today


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Hit macros fine today:thumb:

Legs & Shoulders

Squats

Military Press

Elevated split squats

DB Lat Raise

Walking Lunges

Don't think I will enjoy the stairs tomorrow 

Here is another video of me squatting:






Thoughts: I think my form is a little better with doing the stretching before hand, Every morning I've also started to squat down to the floor and hold it there for few seconds and that seems to be helping also


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Another sweaty workout completed :thumbup:


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

How you feeling in yourself? Obviously your training harder, eating better. You got more energy? Or less energy?


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Madoxx said:


> How you feeling in yourself? Obviously your training harder, eating better. You got more energy? Or less energy?


Really good actually, I have more energy now I have stopped carbs pre workout 

How about you? ... maybe I should ask you that in 6 days time


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

YummyMummy said:


> maybe I should ask you that in 6 days time


This, altho I should be human by Friday evening


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Madoxx said:


> This, altho I should be human by Friday evening


I'm waiting to see your progress photos


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

Subbed  Keep squatting and eating cottage cheese! Its the future! mmmm love cottage cheese and spring onion.


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

funkdocta said:


> Subbed  Keep squatting and eating cottage cheese! Its the future! mmmm love cottage cheese and spring onion.


Glad to have you on board :thumbup:


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Cottage cheese I could loose weight just looking at that stuff!


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Back and chest

Deads

Inc DB Press

Lat Pulls

Bench Press

Prone flyes

Thoughts: Gave it my all!!

Met all my macros for today.

Going to start working out in the mornings, the heat is killing me in the afternoons 

Here is a video of me doing the deadlifts:






Btw: I would love my back to look like this:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

YummyMummy said:


> Back and chest
> 
> Deads
> 
> ...


So would most people on here :thumbup1:


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Well done, your getting through some good workouts:thumbup:


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

mygym said:


> Well done, your getting through some good workouts:thumbup:


Thanks mygym, I'm really giving it 110% each workout


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

This video is private.

Conned today with cottage cheese!!! 300g from tesco so put 150g in a put and ate it........... remaining pot didnt have 150g, seems its 300g including packaging!


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Madoxx said:


> This video is private.
> 
> Conned today with cottage cheese!!! 300g from tesco so put 150g in a put and ate it........... remaining pot didnt have 150g, seems its 300g including packaging!


Thanks Madoxx not sure how it got set to private lol... its all sorted now.

Have you tried longley farm cottage cheese. Now that is awesomely gorgeous


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

HIIT completed this morning .. I can't believe how much I was sweating this morning and it wasn't even warm then..going to spend the rest of the day with my little man, he's 2 yrs old today


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

YummyMummy said:


> Have you tried longley farm cottage cheese. Now that is awesomely gorgeous


Very first one I tried  I got herb and onion cott cheese today listed


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Madoxx said:


> Very first one I tried  I got herb and onion cott cheese today listed


Whats that like? I might go adventurous and try it


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Quite nice, tesco light choices, 300g so 2 servings  got it planned with a chicken breast and kiwi fruit


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Just been reading your journal - you are doing fabulously well. Keep up the good work. Your enthusiasm is inspiring - actually makes me want to go back to the gym today  .

x


----------



## cypssk (Jun 29, 2008)

good luck cant wait to see the end result a fews years back i read a thread on here i think it was by lou called something like once a upon a time there was a fat mamma that was a great transformation if you can find its great read


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks blue that means so much to me... reppage 

Thanks for popping in cypss .. will def check that thread out....

I've just got back from the dreaded dentist, oh jesus she f**king hurt me... I had two lots of anesthetic, I'm all numb, I'm trying to drink my shake but I keep dribbling. I feel really sick with it and big headaches  I need hugs ...


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm trying to eat quark.. I can hardly open my jaw.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

YummyMummy said:


> Thanks blue that means so much to me... reppage
> 
> Thanks for popping in cypss .. will def check that thread out....
> 
> ...


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Flubs said:


> Thanks flubs... I knew I could rely on you for hugs (((((((((((((((((((((((((((((100)))))))))))))))))))))
> 
> Met all my macros today :thumbup:


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

YummyMummy said:


> I'm trying to eat quark.. I can hardly open my jaw.


Use a straw


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

mygym said:


> Use a straw


Can you imagine that lol


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

YummyMummy said:


> Can you imagine that lol


I shouldn't say yes should I???


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

mygym said:


> I shouldn't say yes should I???


Hmmmm :sly:


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Finished legs and shoulders this morning wasn't really feeling it, I went too high weight on the squats, which effected my form. I need stop worrying about the weight.

I write everything down in a book and I should have looked in there for what weight I did last time. I'm not going to beat my self up about it. No wonder I was finding them too hard.


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

YummyMummy said:


> Finished legs and shoulders this morning wasn't really feeling it, I went too high weight on the squats, which effected my form. I need stop worrying about the weight.
> 
> I write everything down in a book and I should have looked in there for what weight I did last time. I'm not going to beat my self up about it. No wonder I was finding them too hard.


I think we've all been guilty of 'chasing the weight' lol. write everything down weight and reps and when you get the required number of reps up the weight by 2.5 - 5 kg depending on the exercise and go again on the low end of the reps.. it takes time and it is never quick enough for any of us but stick at it be consistent and don't try to go too heavy too soon and the results will come.


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Rykard said:


> I think we've all been guilty of 'chasing the weight' lol. write everything down weight and reps and when you get the required number of reps up the weight by 2.5 - 5 kg depending on the exercise and go again on the low end of the reps.. it takes time and it is never quick enough for any of us but stick at it be consistent and don't try to go too heavy too soon and the results will come.


Thanks rkyard.. I do write it all down but didn't bother to look at it, silly me


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

YummyMummy said:


> Thanks rkyard.. I do write it all down but didn't bother to look at it, silly me


lol :thumbup1:


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Definitely check log book in future..

At the moment, weight is irrelevant to a degree (so long as it's progressing steadily). With your postural issues, going too heavy on squats will throw the bio-mechanics off and turn it into a more quad dominant exercise.. Which is the opposite of what we're trying to do (posterior chain recruitment)..

I would aim to increase it by 5% or so each week. Though if it doesn't 'feel right' scale the weight back down and re-assess the following week.

Lecture over


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

ah24 said:


> Definitely check log book in future..
> 
> At the moment, weight is irrelevant to a degree (so long as it's progressing steadily). With your postural issues, going too heavy on squats will throw the bio-mechanics off and turn it into a more quad dominant exercise.. Which is the opposite of what we're trying to do (posterior chain recruitment)..
> 
> ...


Yes my own silly fault ... I promise I won't do it again


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

As you all know I'm doing the 10 wk transformation competition... I've just posted my 5 week progress pictures, feel free to check them out


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Hit macros fine today:thumb:

Legs & Shoulders

Squats

Military Press

Elevated split squats

DB Lat Raise

Walking Lunges

Felt a lot better working out in the morning


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Photos looking great, hows moral going  you must be chuffed with progress


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Madoxx said:


> Photos looking great, hows moral going  you must be chuffed with progress


I am , I've come such a long way and ive still got quite far to go.

Did chest and back this morning, took the kids out this aft and now I feel right lethargic... this weather doesn't help, tbh I think I need more water


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Back and chest day

Deads

Inc DB Press

Lat Pulls

Bench Press

Prone flyes

Thought's: found if hard work today, maybe because the weekend is near 

It didn't stop me giving it 110% though :thumbup:


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

That was a tough HIIT session... ive bought a stationary bike and the only place I can use it, is in my bedroom.

My knees were killing me, either the seat was too low or I had it too high on the resistance.

Anyway I carried on with the pain, job done :thumbup:


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

Where are the progress pics yummy? Cant see them anywhere. 

Nevermind i found them! Going well you can see the loss  keep it up


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

funkdocta said:


> Where are the progress pics yummy? Cant see them anywhere.


Go onto the thread 10 week transformation in the journal section


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

YummyMummy said:


> Go onto the thread 10 week transformation in the journal section


^^


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

funkdocta said:


> ^^


Page 1


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Found a new treat, and it tastes super yummy scrumptious

I budget 2 per day into my macros - http://www.cadbury.co.uk/products/Milk-Chocolate-2423?p=2423


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Oh don't mark  

I've just been spending the afternoon with my family and they were all eating buffet food. I didn't touch any of it, I was a good girl  .... It killed me though as I was starving even though I already had my chicken and rice


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

I have no energy left today.. I think going out with the kids for two full days in a row and not sleeping well with it being hot has not helped. Going to get my self an early night tonight. Weighing day tomorrow, hope I've lost some lbs  I'm def not as bloated as I was last week so I am hoping some of the water has gone


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

I bought some new digital scales this week.

weight

Last weeks: 173lbs This week: 169lbs possible 4lb loss!!! 

Waist

Last week: 33" This week: 32" 1" loss


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

That is brilliant yums...berrrrrluddie well done, and really well done on not caving on the buffet food too, that would have tested my resolve no end......good for you....and I looked at the pics...you can see a difference....hips.....waist...good gal....x


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Flubs said:


> That is brilliant yums...berrrrrluddie well done, and really well done on not caving on the buffet food too, that would have tested my resolve no end......good for you....and I looked at the pics...you can see a difference....hips.....waist...good gal....x


Thanks flubs , I'm def seeing a difference now, feeling berrrrllluddie good too

Won't be long till I have a good excuse to go clothes shopping everything is getting too big


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

I decided to start a blog, just more like an online diary for me. http://team-vicky.blogspot.co.uk/


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Well done on the loss


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Morning Everyone!!

I've just completed Legs and Shoulders !! 

Today's Workout

Squats

Military Press

Elevated Split Squats

DB Lat Raise

Walking Lunges

Here is a little video of me squatting- I decided to try and do them with a wide stance. It definitely made my form a lot better and it felt good. Also it was lovely and cool this morning .






On the last set it was 42.5kg x 10


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

:thumb:

Decent session there again Vicky, well done..

And decent weight on the squats...keep it up and the results will continue to come your way...

Good going lass.

:thumbup1:


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Enjoy1 said:


> :thumb:
> 
> Decent session there again Vicky, well done..
> 
> ...


Thanks hun... you can tell I'm loosing a bit as my shorts keep falling down


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

All macros met for today:thumbup:


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Good work Vicky!


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

What macros u running?


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Me about to go out to my gym 


__
http://instagr.am/p/cGVQodsPLW/


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Had a really good workout this morning... hit some personal bests . I will post a video of the highlights of my workout later.


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Well this morning I woke up to thunder and lightening, it was throwing it down with rain and some of you may know this already but I workout in my shed outside, dashed the rain and got to working hard with my Upper Body routine .

I had a great workout!! Felt really good afterwards as I hit my personal best on the Inc DB Press-17kg x 10 and Bench Press- 27.5kg x 15.

Deadlifts

Inc DB Press

Lat Pulls

Bench Press

Prone Flyes

Met all my macros today- feeling a bit tired but I think that's more due to the muggy nights 

Here is a video of some highlights of my workout


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Just finished HIIT bloody knackered can't stop sweating lol


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

subd!


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> subd!


Welcome on board


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Yesterday before working out.


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

I think this week has been the worst for feeling really tired, not during my workout but in the afternoon and evenings. I feel washed out..


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

You getting much fruit n veg in?

I find that if i dont eat much greens I become lazy n lethargic


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Madoxx said:


> You getting much fruit n veg in?
> 
> I find that if i dont eat much greens I become lazy n lethargic


It could be that but i eat plenty of Brocoli no fruit though


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Brocoli rocks! and tesco are doing 2 for a quid at the moment  same for their coliflower too  , so eating loads of both

No fruit in my diet at the moment either, one for adam to sort :thumbup1:


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Start including some fruit Vicky,

Thin skinned varieties like blueberries, strawberries, kiwis etc are best as they have a higher anti-oxidant and lower sugar content of things like bananas, melons etc..


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Morning YM ...seriously can see a difference ur doing bloody fab!!! Love the videos :thumbup1: but for god sake that music..kills my ears!!! Can we have something less banging please lol ..keep up the good work


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

looking good mum


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

ah24 said:


> Start including some fruit Vicky,
> 
> Thin skinned varieties like blueberries, strawberries, kiwis etc are best as they have a higher anti-oxidant and lower sugar content of things like bananas, melons etc..


Thanks adam.. will get some when I go shopping next, mix them up with my quark



Skye666 said:


> Morning YM ...seriously can see a difference ur doing bloody fab!!! Love the videos :thumbup1: but for god sake that music..kills my ears!!! Can we have something less banging please lol ..keep up the good work


Thanks skyee I will see if there is anything different on the sh1t youtube playlist. 



JANIKvonD said:


> looking good mum


Thanks jan but call me Vicky, that sounds too weird :lol:

Shoulders pumped!!!!!

I worked hard this morning but it didn't feel good, I keep worrying about my form when squatting and it p1sses me off. As some of you know there's a lot going on with my som at the moment and I took him for his 2 year check and I had to full in a questionnaire and everything was no for his social skills and interacting.

Sorry to get you all down ...


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

you're not getting us down yums, your journal is here so you can say exactly what you want and what is going on cos it does affect your training and the way you feel in your head and if any of us can help with advise or just to try to cheer you along so you can keep heading for your goal then it's all good...don't worry yums....it's ok x


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Thats one thing with kids, they never allow you to fully concentrate on something. Always taking your attention or mind away, whether its something small like an errand to run for the school play, or some homework that the teacher has decided to give the kids on your busiest weekend of "make a dragon out of paper mache"......... its your log, type whatever affects your training, youve seen teh crap I type on mine  Hope it all works out with ya boy

Looking slimmer in the pics, can see it on your jaw line :thumb:


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks for your kind words.. my son used to say 20 words or more, he would kiss and cuddle me but now he doesn't talk at all and he doesn't like me touching him etc. I've kind of put it in the back of my mind and with going for his 2 year check up it's just brought it all back ...

But you've cheered me up saying you see some difference in me, all this hard work is paying off


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

When I was young my mum said everyone would sit on the settee having family cuddles and I would sit on my own, not bothered, quite content with my own space doing my own thing. Hated kisses and cuddles, She worried about it etc, then just got use to the idea that I wasnt a very touchy feely kinda person


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Madoxx said:


> When I was young my mum said everyone would sit on the settee having family cuddles and I would sit on my own, not bothered, quite content with my own space doing my own thing. Hated kisses and cuddles, She worried about it etc, then just got use to the idea that I wasnt a very touchy feely kinda person


Its his speech and other things that are worrying me most... we are in the throws of getting an autism diagnosis. I actually feeling a lot better I've had a shower and I've talked on here etc..


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

how old is he?


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> how old is he?


Just turned 2


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

YummyMummy said:


> Just turned 2


lol just a wee spugy  my wee man's 16month.....so funny watching someone that small running about, always upto something


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> lol just a wee spugy  my wee man's 16month.....so funny watching someone that small running about, always upto something


Bless I have a 5 month old girl too


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> lol just a wee spugy  my wee man's 16month.....so funny watching someone that small running about, always upto something


Oh yums...you shoulda seen the piccie that cheekypants put up of the wee man after they let him feed himself pudding!!! I dunno even if there wuz even a child beneath the food smothered all over his cute little mug...:laugh: horrifying but made me laugh soooo much....little tyke....my friends little boy learned how to crawl forwards when he was about 16 months? and he used to crawl quick as lightening in his nappy and vest right under the table where the tv was and plop himself on his bum..realise he couldn't go forwards and then start scream his head off..god only knows how many times I had to go in and move the bloopin telly and the table so we could get him...little bugger would stop crying, then as soon as he could head straight off back into the telly...fook! great game..NOTNOTNOT!!! :laugh:


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Flubs said:


> Oh yums...you shoulda seen the piccie that cheekypants put up of the wee man after they let him feed himself pudding!!! I dunno even if there wuz even a child beneath the food smothered all over his cute little mug...:laugh: horrifying but made me laugh soooo much....little tyke....my friends little boy learned how to crawl forwards when he was about 16 months? and he used to crawl quick as lightening in his nappy and vest right under the table where the tv was and plop himself on his bum..realise he couldn't go forwards and then start scream his head off..god only knows how many times I had to go in and move the bloopin telly and the table so we could get him...little bugger would stop crying, then as soon as he could head straight off back into the telly...fook! great game..NOTNOTNOT!!! :laugh:


Such a funny age... they def put themselves in funny situations.. they know what makes us tick or get attention.

Warning cute alert !!!!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

YummyMummy said:


> Such a funny age... they def put themselves in funny situations.. they know what makes us tick or get attention.
> 
> Warning cute alert !!!!


EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEK!! awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee....right...that does it!

Tinternet auntie application going in right this minute!....x


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Twins!!!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

okay...that's torn it...I've gawwwn all fuzzy round the edges...awweeee......proud mums gonna proud...


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Flubs said:


> okay...that's torn it...I've gawwwn all fuzzy round the edges...awweeee......proud mums gonna proud...


Hehehe.... you should see her passport photo... she def likes her picture taken lol


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

YummyMummy said:


> Bless I have a 5 month old girl too


bless I have a 6 & 5 y/o daughters


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

YummyMummy said:


> Twins!!!


haha, her hair is AWESOME!!


----------



## k8tjane (Mar 27, 2013)

Your little girl is so beautiful. Damn ovaries are twitching now :no:


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

k8tjane said:


> Your little girl is so beautiful. Damn ovaries are twitching now :no:


Broody eh? :lol:


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> haha, her hair is AWESOME!!


She was born like that... like giving birth to a rug :lol:


----------



## k8tjane (Mar 27, 2013)

YummyMummy said:


> Broody eh? :lol:


Those baby pics get me every time. Mine are all grown up now but my best friend is having a baby in November...I'm so excited :bounce:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

haha thats some hair!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

My Lucy was the same with the hair when she was born, not long growing up!


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> My Lucy was the same with the hair when she was born, not long growing up!
> 
> View attachment 130754


Aww she is pretty jan 

This is my two...


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

As you know I workout this morning did my lower body 

Squats

Military Press got 26.5 kg x 10 reps 

Elevated Split Squats

DB Lat raises

Walking lunges

Hit my macros bang on today.... just finishing off with some quark and blueberries later on


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Well ive had my blueberries... hmmm well .. never again. I'm really bloated after eating them.


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Going to get an early night, ready for tomorrow mornings sesh


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

YummyMummy said:


> Well ive had my blueberries... hmmm well .. never again. I'm really bloated after eating them.


Strawberries ftw! ive had 2 portions today


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Madoxx said:


> Strawberries ftw! ive had 2 portions today


I'm going to get some today mmmm

I have feeling that I'm hitting maintenance on my calories.. and weight loss last week was due to my new scales... this is just a thought I still have 2 days till weigh day .


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Hey. Re: squats. Some people (like me) aren't made to squat. It has taken me years to get my squats to look anything like squats! Have u tried fronties (if you're allowed to do them?) - going to crossfit really helped me as I never realised how important it is to drive your knees out, as well as everything else u have to remember! Plus I have tight hip flexors BUT the stretches I do has helped no end.

You will get it. Don't get frustrated. Just work on it. Gives u focus!


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> Hey. Re: squats. Some people (like me) aren't made to squat. It has taken me years to get my squats to look anything like squats! Have u tried fronties (if you're allowed to do them?) - going to crossfit really helped me as I never realised how important it is to drive your knees out, as well as everything else u have to remember! Plus I have tight hip flexors BUT the stretches I do has helped no end.
> 
> You will get it. Don't get frustrated. Just work on it. Gives u focus!


Thanks claire for the good advice:thumbup: I've tried fronties before with just the bar and it didn't feel right, like unsafe.

Since doing the stretches my knee doesn't go inwards as much, it's just my bum..

I've always had problems with the flexibility of my legs, I can't straighten them out when laid on the floor with my legs in the air... :blush: no dirty comments please :lol:

Btw do blueberries make you go to the loo? They've totally disagreed with me .


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

YummyMummy said:


> Thanks claire for the good advice:thumbup: I've tried fronties before with just the bar and it didn't feel right, like unsafe.
> 
> Since doing the stretches my knee doesn't go inwards as much, it's just my bum..
> 
> ...


your bum doing what?

can u not just squat slowly until u see whatever your bum does and stop there? maybe you're just squatting too deep right now? core tight and chest out?

i'm no expert squatter but as i say, these are all things i've picked up along the way... but my squats still aren't pretty 

when doing fronties how do u hold the bar? try an oly lifting hold ie, arms NOT crossed over, grip as if u were going to do a strict press, elbows up. that's how i do them.

love blueberries. had lots of them when on paleo diet. never had a problem with them!


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Vicky, when you get a chance try record the video I mentioned a while ago (squats with camera at rear, side and front on) showing hips and ankles.

It's probably a depth issue, where you need to stop 1/4" inch above that point at which the pelvis tucks.

I wouldn't do front squats though.. The reason people can't back squat is because they're quad dominant and can't fire the posterior chain... What is a front squat? A quad dominant exercise.

So, sure it'll allow you to 'squat' but you're actually making the problem worse.

Kinda like taking the batteries out of a fire alarm instead of putting out the fire.


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> your bum doing what?
> 
> can u not just squat slowly until u see whatever your bum does and stop there? maybe you're just squatting too deep right now? core tight and chest out?
> 
> ...


My 'bum winking' there is the correct word for it but I cannot remember what it is :lol:

Yes adam told me not to go too deep and it has helped , I'm probably over thinking it.

I was doing fronts with crossed arms ..


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

YummyMummy said:


> My 'bum winking' there is the correct word for it but I cannot remember what it is :lol:
> 
> Yes adam told me not to go too deep and it has helped , I'm probably over thinking it.
> 
> I was doing fronts with crossed arms ..


yeah uncross your arms and try them as i said. much more stable bar.


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

ah24 said:


> Vicky, when you get a chance try record the video I mentioned a while ago (squats with camera at rear, side and front on) showing hips and ankles.
> 
> It's probably a depth issue, where you need to stop 1/4" inch above that point at which the pelvis tucks.
> 
> ...


I see .. makes sense really if the bars on the front you ,your going to be putting more pressure on the quads 

I think its a depth issue.. but when squatting should your legs be parallel to the floor when you get to the bottom ?

I will do a video with just the bar or light weight this aft or evening.


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Great few tips here from the squat master Rippetoe:


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Depth wise, if you can go right down to hamstrings touching calves - then go all the way.

If you can hit at least parallel (hip in line with knee) then go for that.

If someone can't reach at least parallel before form goes then I'd suggest regressing it, sorting out the postural

dysfunctions causing it then come back to it!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

ah24 said:


> Vicky, when you get a chance try record the video I mentioned a while ago (squats with camera at rear, side and front on) showing hips and ankles.
> 
> It's probably a depth issue, where you need to stop 1/4" inch above that point at which the pelvis tucks.
> 
> ...


i just like to do both.

were your ears burning last night? i was talking about u! lol


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

RXQueenie said:


> i just like to do both.
> 
> were your ears burning last night? i was talking about u! lol


Don't get me wrong, not saying front squats are bad - I prefer them to back squats.. Just don't think they're a good idea to do because you can't back squat. Just my opinion though 

Lol what was said?! All I good I hope?!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

ah24 said:


> Don't get me wrong, not saying front squats are bad - I prefer them to back squats.. Just don't think they're a good idea to do because you can't back squat. Just my opinion though
> 
> Lol what was said?! All I good I hope?!


I can back squat better now, but it's taken me a long time to be able to get them this far. as i said to yummy, it was the stretches that helped me more than anything.

yes all good stuff! the girl i trained with knows u too  'adam at k2?' and i was like 'nooo, adam at UP (but he was at k2 yes)' lol


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

RXQueenie said:


> I can back squat better now, but it's taken me a long time to be able to get them this far. as i said to yummy, it was the stretches that helped me more than anything.
> 
> yes all good stuff! the girl i trained with knows u too  'adam at k2?' and i was like 'nooo, adam at UP (but he was at k2 yes)' lol


Haha glad to hear 

Who was it?


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks adam


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

I was starving so I rustled up a little something ... all home made


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

My cravings are kicking in.. pizza and beer !!!!

No chance I won't give in! :banghead:


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Finished upper body this morning... Felt good got another personal best on my deadlifts!!

Deadlifts

Inc DB press

Lat Pulls

Bench Press

Prone Flyes

Hit macros bang on....!!

I am currently uploading a video of my cooking skills...  I'll post it shortly


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Chicken curry

Yorkshire Accent warning!!


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Whats the macros on that curry?

Im using jars of rogan josh atm so not very good


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Madoxx said:


> Whats the macros on that curry?
> 
> Im using jars of rogan josh atm so not very good


Jars have sugar in them

My portion would be 30g protein 4g carbs 5g fat


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Any idea on sodium? How big is a portion 

What you just cooked was 4 portions ?


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Madoxx said:


> Any idea on sodium? How big is a portion
> 
> What you just cooked was 4 portions ?


100g chicken 20g onions 20g mushrooms 5g evoo- you might have to go to schwarz website for curry powder


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Night all


----------



## k8tjane (Mar 27, 2013)

YummyMummy said:


> Night all


Goodnight.


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Morning all... interesting night I woke up around 12am and I suddenly felt sick... rushed to the bathroom tried throwing up but nothing.. very strange, feel alright now though, no I'm not pregnant lol (never again) .


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Hamster said:


> Something you ate ? Hope you feel better this morning


Not sure... feel better now though thanks for asking.

Just finished hiit I feel really good this morning... it was hard as always but really enjoyed x


----------



## k8tjane (Mar 27, 2013)

Glad your feeling better and well done with the HIIT. I couldn't drag myself out of bed to do cardio this morning.


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

k8tjane said:


> Glad your feeling better and well done with the HIIT. I couldn't drag myself out of bed to do cardio this morning.


Thanks jane. One too many?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Your putting me too shame in here, l need to up my game !


----------



## k8tjane (Mar 27, 2013)

YummyMummy said:


> Thanks jane. One too many?


Maybe :blush: , that and the heat. I didn't get to sleep till 3:30am :sad:


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Milky said:


> Your putting me too shame in here, l need to up my game !


You're grafting hard in hot weather though


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

YummyMummy said:


> You're grafting hard in hot weather though


Had 2 lad with me today, one spent most of the day gassing the other refused to get out of his truck !


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

k8tjane said:


> Maybe :blush: , that and the heat. I didn't get to sleep till 3:30am :sad:


Oh dear , get an early night tonight and you'll be reet


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Milky said:


> Had 2 lad with me today, one spent most of the day gassing the other refused to get out of his truck !


Sounds like a good team you got there 

How's your granddaughter? They're a worry at times


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

YummyMummy said:


> Sounds like a good team you got there
> 
> How's your granddaughter? They're a worry at times


Still not 100 % TBH. she is back at mum's now.


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

I've just been talking to my grandma on the phone... she has heard about me buying chicken in bulk.. 'why do you want all this chicken'?.... etc. Then I mention I'm starving and i'm going to get something to eat and she says 'haven't you eaten yet?' I said yes but i'm hungry and I eat 5 meals a day... '5 meals a day!!!' Yes it's my diet... she paused in confusion.... i've lost weight from eating like this... 'Oh have you!!??... yes!!

Why are people thinking dieting is about not eating between meals or eating very little ...


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Ha ha, yes, to loose weight you have to starve yourself, or that's what people believe anyway. Think it's hard for people to understand that you have to eat properly, that's the key and it definitely isn't starving yourself.


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Keeks said:


> Ha ha, yes, to loose weight you have to starve yourself, or that's what people believe anyway. Think it's hard for people to understand that you have to eat properly, that's the key and it definitely isn't starving yourself.


The thing with my family they still treat me like I'm 12... I'm 25 FFS I have children. 

When I get to my desired wait I bet they say I've lost too much....


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

YummyMummy said:


> The thing with my family they still treat me like I'm 12... I'm 25 FFS I have children.
> 
> When I get to my desired wait I bet they say I've lost too much....


That's exactly what happened to Charlotte.


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

ah24 said:


> That's exactly what happened to Charlotte.


I'm not going to let anybody stop me from reaching my goals... My O.H supports me fully and is very proud of how far I have come already


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

When I go to my Mom's for Sunday lunch she has started saving me the packaging from the food so I can scan it into MFP. She doesn't understand the whole diet thing but she does what she can to help. I think support from family and friends is a real help. My wife finds it very amusing that I weigh my food but I say if you don't know what's going in how will you know what's working.


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

aad123 said:


> When I go to my Mom's for Sunday lunch she has started saving me the packaging from the food so I can scan it into MFP. She doesn't understand the whole diet thing but she does what she can to help. I think support from family and friends is a real help. My wife finds it very amusing that I weigh my food but I say if you don't know what's going in how will you know what's working.


Yes my OH saves packaging... and laughs sometimes that I weigh everything lol but he's getting used to it now.


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

YummyMummy said:


> I'm not going to let anybody stop me from reaching my goals... My O.H supports me fully and is very proud of how far I have come already


Thats the right attitude, you're doing this for you. And having the support of your OH is a big thing in all this, its needed and helps you get through. I dont always have this and it can be a huge stumbling block.

I bet he's proud, you're doing ace, well done hun! :thumb:


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Yeah partners and parents have a shock at first, but when they realise how dedicated you are and your not going to stop they soon learn to go with the flow 

My missus at first complained that i refused to eat what she cooked and was sorting my own food, all of a sudden shes now looking at the macro content before picking for the kids


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Keeks said:


> Thats the right attitude, you're doing this for you. And having the support of your OH is a big thing in all this, its needed and helps you get through. I dont always have this and it can be a huge stumbling block.
> 
> I bet he's proud, you're doing ace, well done hun! :thumb:


Thanks hun, I can imagine its hard when theres not much support at home.. but you've got me, i'll support you x 



Madoxx said:


> Yeah partners and parents have a shock at first, but when they realise how dedicated you are and your not going to stop they soon learn to go with the flow
> 
> My missus at first complained that i refused to eat what she cooked and was sorting my own food, all of a sudden shes now looking at the macro content before picking for the kids


Your so right there mark, it was the same for me and my OH


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

YummyMummy said:


> Thanks hun, I can imagine its hard when theres not much support at home.. but you've got me, i'll support you x
> 
> Your so right there mark, it was the same for me and my OH


It does make it harder, but he works away so doesn't spend much time at home anyway which does make it easier.

Thank you hun, that really means a lot and is really appreciated. Tbh, on here I've found so much support all the way through my journey and at times its been a god send. It's also easier as people are doing the same so can relate to what you're doing and understand more. That's why I blooming love this place.


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Keeks said:


> It does make it harder, but he works away so doesn't spend much time at home anyway which does make it easier.
> 
> Thank you hun, that really means a lot and is really appreciated. Tbh, on here I've found so much support all the way through my journey and at times its been a god send. It's also easier as people are doing the same so can relate to what you're doing and understand more. That's why I blooming love this place.


Same here...


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Lost another 1lb this week... waist is now 31" .. very happy


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

YummyMummy said:


> Lost another 1lb this week... waist is now 31" .. very happy


Brilliant! I'm at 34" + iv got a ft on you lol


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> Brilliant! I'm at 34" + iv got a ft on you lol


Translate jan... FT???


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

YummyMummy said:


> Translate jan... FT???


6 FT 2inch. Pmsl. As in I'm prob a ft taller


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

I've just finished prepping all my chicken.. it's all ready for this week


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I am lucky, my wife does all mine fresh at night.


----------



## k8tjane (Mar 27, 2013)

YummyMummy said:


> Lost another 1lb this week... waist is now 31" .. very happy


Well done on the weight and inch loss, it's great when the scales and tape measure show decreases :thumbup1:


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

k8tjane said:


> Well done on the weight and inch loss, it's great when the scales and tape measure show decreases :thumbup1:


Its a good motivation boost...  - Going to work even hard this week..


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

vickaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayy *said in my best, Bianca from Eastenders voice*

good w.e?


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

The 10 week challenge is turning into a competition of 1. You have done so well chuck, you should be so proud of yourself


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> vickaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayy *said in my best, Bianca from Eastenders voice*
> 
> good w.e?


Lol not bad just cracked on with the diet .. next w.e I'm off to the coast for a week with family.... found a gym close by and sticking to diet . You? Hope you got indigestion :lol: , I'm only jealous 



B4PJS said:


> The 10 week challenge is turning into a competition of 1. You have done so well chuck, you should be so proud of yourself


Thanks! I heard you've had trouble with diet... you can get back on it and make gaiiiiinnnss !

I'm going to turn it up gear and push my self to pump some heavy iron... melting my bodyfat to infinity...


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

YummyMummy said:


> Lol not bad just cracked on with the diet .. next w.e I'm off to the coast for a week with family.... found a gym close by and sticking to diet . You? Hope you got indigestion :lol: , I'm only jealous
> 
> Thanks! I heard you've had trouble with diet... you can get back on it and make gaiiiiinnnss !
> 
> I'm going to turn it up gear and push my self to pump some heavy iron... melting my bodyfat to infinity...


Yeah, the heat totally sapped my appetite. The cooler weather that is now coming in should help a lot and after a nice extra large G&T last night before bed am feeling good today and want to get on it like a car bonnet!


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

B4PJS said:


> Yeah, the heat totally sapped my appetite. The cooler weather that is now coming in should help a lot and after a nice extra large G&T last night before bed am feeling good today and want to get on it like a car bonnet!


I know how you feel


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

YummyMummy said:


> Lol not bad just cracked on with the diet .. next w.e I'm off to the coast for a week with family.... found a gym close by and sticking to diet . You? Hope you got indigestion :lol: , I'm only jealous
> 
> Thanks! I heard you've had trouble with diet... you can get back on it and make gaiiiiinnnss !
> 
> I'm going to turn it up gear and push my self to pump some heavy iron... melting my bodyfat to infinity...


im not to graphic detail....i was up with the shytes all last night :lol: had them pretty much from sat (i think it was my homemade curry) pmsl


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> im not to graphic detail....i was up with the shytes all last night :lol: had them pretty much from sat (i think it was my homemade curry) pmsl


I hope it wasn't from my recipe


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

YummyMummy said:


> I hope it wasn't from my recipe


na its mine!....whats yours??????? ill make it tonight


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> na its mine!....whats yours??????? ill make it tonight


Look a few pages back I posted a youtube video


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

YummyMummy said:


> Look a few pages back I posted a youtube video


lol, christ womin i thought u were gonna pull some michelle rouge shizzle out....just frying some chicken,onions,mushrooms in a curry powder :lol: 

mines is-

put..

.diced chicken

.corriander (finely cut)

.ginger (grated)

.garlic (grated)

.1/2 a lime juice

.tb spoon of mild curry powder (or whatever powder/spice u fancy)

.tb spoon of olive oil

into a plastic bowl...mix it all together, well.

chop

.red onion

.chilli

.mushrooms

get 2 pans hot...then tip you're chicken mix bowl into 1 & you're onion/chilli/mushroom into the other

when you're chickens a couple minute from ready...add tumeric to the onion/chilli/mushroom pan & fry for 1 minute (lower to a mid heat), then add 300-600ml double cream to the onion/chilli/mushroom/tumeric pan & mix well.....then combine the 2 pans into 1(at a low heat) & simmer for 1 min.

done.

i have rice & garlic/corriander nan with it. the amount of double cream u add gives more/less sauce (obviously) but also takes the heat away as it can be hot if u add as much chilli a me


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> lol, christ womin i thought u were gonna pull some michelle rouge shizzle out....just frying some chicken,onions,mushrooms in a curry powder :lol:
> 
> mines is-
> 
> ...


More or less the same IMO !! :lol:

But double cream!!?? On a diet...


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Well I seriously hammered that session... bit worried about my hamstring... I felt a twinge with lunges, getting in the bath as we speak, awful thought I know :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

YummyMummy said:


> More or less the same IMO !! :lol:
> 
> But double cream!!?? On a diet...


haha, yeh suppose it is! forgot to say add the othe half of the lime when its all combined at the end. never said it was diet friendly.....unless you're following my diet program of course :lol:



YummyMummy said:


> Well I seriously hammered that session... bit worried about my hamstring... I felt a twinge with lunges, *getting in the bath as we speak*, awful thought I know :lol:


pics :whistling: lol.


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> haha, yeh suppose it is! forgot to say add the othe half of the lime when its all combined at the end. never said it was diet friendly.....unless you're following my diet program of course :lol:
> 
> pics :whistling: lol.


I think this journal would have to be closed for frightening people


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Well I totally KICKED A$$ today

Lower Body!

Squats

Military Press

Split Squats

Lat Raise

Walking Lunges

Had an awesome session, really kicked some butt with the heavier weights whilst completing them with good form 

On the Lat raise I could only do 12 reps on 12kg DB's

I got a slight twinge when doing the lunges on my hamstring but it seems to have settled down now. Thank god!

Here is some highlights of my workout.... ENJOY!






Warning HUGE bum alert!! :lol: :lol:
​


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Morning all .. going to be cooler today , which I'm happy about as I'm doing back and chest today 

Love back and chest! !


----------



## k8tjane (Mar 27, 2013)

Morning Yummy, have a good session.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning Yums...I love your vids...gerrin woman...

I did want to ask though about the split lunges you were doing with your foot on the box..it looked as if your knee was going over the front of your foot when you came down? it may have been the angle of the camera or something but I was just thinking "knees" as I was watching it. Sorry if I am wrong..dont' mean to be sounding as if I know everything cos I soooooo don't and am learning myself all the time...I was told in my gym constantly when I had someone watching over me about this so I guess I focussed on it a bit as I was watching...

ps: how do you make the video go fast like that? i was thinking of doing a vid of my squatting but it's so sloooooooooooooooooow I think even I would go into a coma watching it..lol

Have a great day yums...x


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Flubs said:


> Morning Yums...I love your vids...gerrin woman...
> 
> I did want to ask though about the split lunges you were doing with your foot on the box..it looked as if your knee was going over the front of your foot when you came down? it may have been the angle of the camera or something but I was just thinking "knees" as I was watching it. Sorry if I am wrong..dont' mean to be sounding as if I know everything cos I soooooo don't and am learning myself all the time...I was told in my gym constantly when I had someone watching over me about this so I guess I focussed on it a bit as I was watching...
> 
> ...


Yes your right i am but I'm not sure if that's because they're front footed..  windows movie maker upload your video on that and you can edit it on that  Hope that helps


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Flubs said:


> Morning Yums...I love your vids...gerrin woman...
> 
> I did want to ask though about the split lunges you were doing with your foot on the box..it looked as if your knee was going over the front of your foot when you came down? it may have been the angle of the camera or something but I was just thinking "knees" as I was watching it. Sorry if I am wrong..dont' mean to be sounding as if I know everything cos I soooooo don't and am learning myself all the time...I was told in my gym constantly when I had someone watching over me about this so I guess I focussed on it a bit as I was watching...
> 
> ...


Was just about to comment on the FF Elevated split squats.. But for a diff reason.

With FF Elevated S. Squats, you actually WANT the knee's travelling over the toes (if flexibility allows it). I actually encourage my in person clients by sticking my finger behind the front legs knee and telling them to 'squash' it.

1) Getting that front foot forward allows for greater ROM, and a deep stretch of the rear legs rec. fem... Which in Vicky is tight, so this will help open her hips up over time and improve her squats..

2) We're told that knee's should never travel over the toes as it'll 'damage' the knee's. What do we do daily when walking up & down stairs?

Here's a pretty good example of one, side on.






What I was going to comment on - very minor - is, where your platform you put the front leg on is horizontal currently.. I want you to switch it so it's vertical. This way the WHOLE of the front foot is in contact with the box, which will allow you to drive through the *heel*. As opposed to the toes. If you drive through the toes, you're going to be hitting quads as opposed to to posterior chain.

Vicky, until I change your program - please do the FF Elevated split squats first.. And squats as your second exercise. (Will possibly need to take weight down slightly).


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

JANIKvonD said:


> lol, christ womin i thought u were gonna pull some michelle rouge shizzle out....just frying some chicken,onions,mushrooms in a curry powder :lol:
> 
> mines is-
> 
> ...


Sounds good...

Apart from the coriander leaf. What is it with coriander leaf? It's filth - tastes like dirt and infects the whole dish!!! :lol:

I like to make a nice Thai red or green curry myself...but any curry where I can add cream or coconut milk is a winner for me


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

ah24 said:


> Was just about to comment on the FF Elevated split squats.. But for a diff reason.
> 
> With FF Elevated S. Squats, you actually WANT the knee's travelling over the toes (if flexibility allows it). I actually encourage my in person clients by sticking my finger behind the front legs knee and telling them to 'squash' it.
> 
> ...


Thanks adam.. I will do that . No wonder my quads were super pumped after them .


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Beklet said:


> Sounds good...
> 
> Apart from the coriander leaf. What is it with coriander leaf? It's filth - tastes like dirt and infects the whole dish!!! :lol:
> 
> I like to make a nice Thai red or green curry myself...but any curry where I can add cream or coconut milk is a winner for me


I usually add coconut milk but didn't have any at the time another tip is to blend onions to make a pastey sauce


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

ah24 said:


> Was just about to comment on the FF Elevated split squats.. But for a diff reason.
> 
> With FF Elevated S. Squats, you actually WANT the knee's travelling over the toes (if flexibility allows it). I actually encourage my in person clients by sticking my finger behind the front legs knee and telling them to 'squash' it.
> 
> ...


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Beklet said:


> Sounds good...
> 
> Apart from the coriander leaf. What is it with coriander leaf? It's filth - tastes like dirt and infects the whole dish!!! :lol:
> 
> I like to make a nice Thai red or green curry myself...but any curry where I can add cream or coconut milk is a winner for me


i know what u mean tbh...but it just isnt the same witout it lol, mrs would be like "theres something missing"...."make it yirself then ya wee cow" :lol:

i love thai food!...there seafood is amazing


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Flubs said:


> I'm going to start charging


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

I have random bruising on my legs, like on my shins knees and thighs is this to do with the muscle breaking down and repairing it self @ah24

Also on my workout today I concentrated on feeling the muscles more I'm working on, for example lats on the lat pulls by squeezing them when pull down to the bottom... I feel like I've really worked my back ..tell me off if this is wrong


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

YummyMummy said:


> I have random bruising on my legs, like on my shins knees and thighs is this to do with the muscle breaking down and repairing it self @ah24
> 
> Also on my workout today I concentrated on feeling the muscles more I'm working on, for example lats on the lat pulls by squeezing them when pull down to the bottom... I feel like I've really worked my back ..tell me off if this is wrong


Nope a muscle shouldn't bruise just from training! The repairing process is damage on a cellular level.. Bit of detail in one of my articles here; http://www.adamhayley.co.uk/no-pain-no-gain/

You sure you haven't just knocked yourself with a barbell 

Good work on the pulldowns - perfect!


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

ah24 said:


> Nope a muscle shouldn't bruise just from training! The repairing process is damage on a cellular level.. Bit of detail in one of my articles here; http://www.adamhayley.co.uk/no-pain-no-gain/
> 
> You sure you haven't just knocked yourself with a barbell
> 
> Good work on the pulldowns - perfect!


Lol can't remember if I did


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Upper Body--- Really worked hard on the lats today.. my back is aching already  -concentrated more on the muscles that I was working, which helped good form and overall better workout.

Deadlifts

Inc DB Press

Lat Pulls

Bench Press

Prone Flyes

Had 168g Protein which is slightly high--


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Hamster said:


> Good workout...well done on the mind muscle connection :thumbup1:


Its been slacking recently as I was worrying too much on my form..thinking I'm not doing it right , which was distracting me .

Also I'm happy about getting stronger with the benching 27.5kg x 15 and Inc DB press 17kg x 10


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

HIIT completed this morning... never gets any easier but for that reason I LOVE IT!!!


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Didn't sleep well last night my daughter woke up twice in the night as she kept rolling onto her tummy lol

Feeling leaner this morning, it's getting really noticable around my legs and my face is really getting thinner


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

YummyMummy said:


> I have random bruising on my legs, like on my shins knees and thighs is this to do with the muscle breaking down and repairing it self @ah24
> 
> Also on my workout today I concentrated on feeling the muscles more I'm working on, for example lats on the lat pulls by squeezing them when pull down to the bottom... I feel like I've really worked my back ..tell me off if this is wrong


Bruised knees and shins hey?? You been getting some extra workouts in?


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Feeling quite down today not my usual self.... mixture of lack of sleep and hunger. I'm craving alcohol lol crazy I know but I'm getting in the holiday mood and I know I have to be good


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

YummyMummy said:


> Feeling quite down today not my usual self.... mixture of lack of sleep and hunger. I'm craving alcohol lol crazy I know but I'm getting in the holiday mood and I know I have to be good


Remind me when you go away?


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

ah24 said:


> Remind me when you go away?


Saturday


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Ok,

I'll email over figures (got 3 clients back-to-back now so remind me if you haven't got email by tomorrow morn!) for refeed.

Saturday have a refeed day, and you can have a small amount of alcohol too - I'll give outline of this in email.

Should perk you up nicely - until then, stay on the strict & narrow!


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

ah24 said:


> Ok,
> 
> I'll email over figures (got 3 clients back-to-back now so remind me if you haven't got email by tomorrow morn!) for refeed.
> 
> ...


Thanks adam.... refeed day   can't wait!!!

It's the first time where I've felt really low on energy , making me feel miserable .


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

:thumb:

Hiya Mrs...

Hows it all going ? Laffed at the warning about the 'booty' in your post with the squats vid.... me and @Flubs were actually just comparing buttums , well not literally but .... well ... i shall leave that there....

Keep up the enthusiam .... your workout ethics are to be admired...

xx


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Enjoy1 said:


> :thumb:
> 
> Hiya Mrs...
> 
> ...


Hiya hun ... not felt too good today feeling tired and sluggish. I'll feel better tomorrow 

How are you? .. my butt took up most of the camera viewing :lol:


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Found a really good way of loosening tight hamstrings quickly.... it works


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

YummyMummy said:


> Thanks adam.... refeed day   can't wait!!!
> 
> It's the first time where I've felt really low on energy , making me feel miserable .


Then now is the time to start putting in a larger amount of carbs..

This sums up a point I made about cheat meals on here recently.. You KNOW when you need a cheat meal. If you're unsure - you probably don't deserve one!


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Hey hun. Hope you feel better tomorrow, and by tomorrow, its nearly weekend so not long to push until refeed day and holiday! :bounce:


----------



## k8tjane (Mar 27, 2013)

YummyMummy said:


> Found a really good way of loosening tight hamstrings quickly.... it works


You are a star for posting this, I was only saying to the gym instructor today that my hamstrings were feeling really tight. She was going to show me how to use the foam roller but I didn't have time...off to loosen my hamstrings :thumb:


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

ah24 said:


> Then now is the time to start putting in a larger amount of carbs..
> 
> This sums up a point I made about cheat meals on here recently.. You KNOW when you need a cheat meal. If you're unsure - you probably don't deserve one!


Does the cheat meal really boost your metabolism?


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

YummyMummy said:


> Does the cheat meal really boost your metabolism?


Yup.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

YummyMummy said:


> Does the cheat meal really boost your metabolism?


When I have a cheat meal I break out into a mahoooooooosive sweating session....orrible really....lolol..you die for a good ole nosh, have it, then wish you hadn't...flol..


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

YummyMummy said:


> Does the cheat meal really boost your metabolism?


'Boost your metabolism' is a sh1t term used... Same as 'shocking' a muscle lol.

People explain it as 'eat some sh1t food your body isn't used to and suddenly it confuses it to burn more calories'

What actually happens is;

Sustained periods of a calorie deficit = lower thyroid output

Sustained periods of low carbs = leptin down regulation

Both of these are linked with metabolic rate. So, when they both drop - metabolic rate usually follows.

On top of this, ghrelin usually goes UP.. Which is a hunger hormone.

So, you have 2 things slowing metabolism and 1 thing keeping you hungry. It's the reason crash diets don't work long term.

Hence - planned days of higher carbs / calories help to stimulate leptin / T3.


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

YummyMummy said:


> Does the cheat meal really boost your metabolism?


Yeah and you should feel it the next day by being sooooooo hungry, means its a job well done and given metabolism a good boost!


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

ah24 said:


> 'Boost your metabolism' is a sh1t term used... Same as 'shocking' a muscle lol.
> 
> People explain it as 'eat some sh1t food your body isn't used to and suddenly it confuses it to burn more calories'
> 
> ...


Wow thanks for explaining in detail for me adam...it makes sense now  :thumbup:


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Flubs said:


> When I have a cheat meal I break out into a mahoooooooosive sweating session....orrible really....lolol..you die for a good ole nosh, have it, then wish you hadn't...flol..


 :lol:


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Morning all

Slept better last night but I was up at the crack of dawn 5.30am , some little feet wouldn't stay in bed  

Going to be red hot in leeds today... its going to be one hell of a sweaty workout.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

YummyMummy said:


> Morning all
> 
> Slept better last night but I was up at the crack of dawn 5.30am , some little feet wouldn't stay in bed
> 
> Going to be red hot in leeds today... its going to be one hell of a sweaty workout.


its been p!shing down here all week. hope thats not another heatwave on its way!!


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Hell fire!!!

I'm well and truly shattered! ! Could I lift ??

Could I ell? (Yorkshire accent  ) I don't know if it's to do with the heat or because my body is ready for some carbs....

@ah24 I found squatting really hard work after the elevated splits ........ thanks lol


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

Hope you feel better after your refeed !! What you planning to have?? x


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Enjoy1 said:


> Hope you feel better after your refeed !! What you planning to have?? x


Lots of nice carbs ... potatoes mashed mmmmm .


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

YummyMummy said:


> Hell fire!!!
> 
> I'm well and truly shattered! ! Could I lift ??
> 
> ...


Haha thought you'd like that..

Although training would have been hard - you should in theory find the squats an 'easier' exercise technique wise.. Due to opening the hips through the split squats


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

ah24 said:


> Haha thought you'd like that..
> 
> Although training would have been hard - you should in theory find the squats an 'easier' exercise technique wise.. Due to opening the hips through the split squats


Tbh I think I went little too heavy.. I tried 5kg less but I got soo tired after 7 reps....

I gave it my all though


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Hamster said:


> The heat has done me in today too. :cursing:


I'm finding it hard to breathe its that humid


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Legs and Shoulders

Elevated Split Squats

Military Press

Squats

DB Lat raise

Walking lunges

Well what a workout- it must of been the hardest workout ever....I haven't felt this weak for a long time .... roll on refeed!!

Here are some clips from today's workout!!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

That lot can't have been easy on the hottest day of the year so far. Well done for getting through it. It's the tough workouts that count.

I can see the progress in the videos, good work.


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

aad123 said:


> That lot can't have been easy on the hottest day of the year so far. Well done for getting through it. It's the tough workouts that count.
> 
> I can see the progress in the videos, good work.


Thanks 

The heat was so overwhelming... butni cracked on


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Its 10.30 and still too hot. Not going to be a comfortable night tonight.


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

aad123 said:


> Its 10.30 and still too hot. Not going to be a comfortable night tonight.


Very uncomfortable last night didn't sleep very well... hope it doesn't effect training later on...

On another note my OH has got shingles, brilliant:rolleyes:

That means kids are going to get chicken pocks


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Omg... ive just got into a pair jeans that once wouldn't even go over my thighs


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

moarning victor! whats on this w.e?


----------



## k8tjane (Mar 27, 2013)

Great feeling when that happens.....I save jeans for years in hopes of getting back into them....usually out of fashion by the time I can


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

YummyMummy said:


> Omg... ive just got into a pair jeans that once wouldn't even go over my thighs


Fantastic hun!!! :thumb:


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

YummyMummy said:


> Omg... ive just got into a pair jeans that once wouldn't even go over my thighs


Told you that you were doing amazingly  Keep up the good work!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

wahaaaaayeeeeeee..isn't that great with the jeans thing? I've got fat jeans, not so fat jeans and slim jeans...which is a bit of elaboration as I've never done thin as I'm built like a brick sh!t house..however...they are thinn...ish? hahaha..

Well done yums...I feel proud for you...and we can see in the vids too how you are looking...great!...have a good weekend..


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Flubs said:


> wahaaaaayeeeeeee..isn't that great with the jeans thing? I've got fat jeans, not so fat jeans and slim jeans...which is a bit of elaboration as I've never done thin as I'm built like a brick sh!t house..however...they are thinn...ish? hahaha..
> 
> Well done yums...I feel proud for you...and we can see in the vids too how you are looking...great!...have a good weekend..


Thanks guys for your support , love you all..... muwah! !

Jan I'm off to Scarborough for a week... and you?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

YummyMummy said:


> Thanks guys for your support , love you all..... muwah! !
> 
> Jan I'm off to Scarborough for a week... and you?


im working tomorrow, then pics etc with the kids on sunday. see how the weather is & play it by ear


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Got some forearms ... lol


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Chest and Back

This was a very good workout... really enjoyed it!! Shifted some weight did 10 x 17kg DB Press with good form 

Deads

Inc DB Press

Lat Pulls

Bench Press

Prone Flyes

Hit Macros spot on this week- If you have been reading my journal you will know that I'm very excited about tomorrow!! lots of POTATOES!! Refeed day :bounce:

I usually weigh my self on a sunday but with me going away I am doing it tomorrow 

Here is a little video....


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Fukin just part time training in here like? Soon as the w.e hits, it all goes t!ts up yeh?


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

k8tjane said:


> Great feeling when that happens.....I save jeans for years in hopes of getting back into them....usually out of fashion by the time I can


Totally off topic but I watched a video yesterday and it had your AVI picture in it but now I cant remember what on earth it was and its driving me crazy. grrrrrr. Please put me out of my misery.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

JANIKvonD said:


> Fukin just part time training in here like? Soon as the w.e hits, it all goes t!ts up yeh?


I think she's gone on a well deserved hol


----------



## k8tjane (Mar 27, 2013)

aad123 said:


> Totally off topic but I watched a video yesterday and it had your AVI picture in it but now I cant remember what on earth it was and its driving me crazy. grrrrrr. Please put me out of my misery.


Sorry cant be of help. It was just a random picture I found when looking through some Hollywood Undead images but I don't think it's any of their videos.


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm in Scarborough going to check out a bodybuilding gym this morning its only 1 pound to train it has all the equipment I need. Hope everyone has had a good weekend. I lost 2lb this week  x


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

YummyMummy said:


> I'm in Scarborough going to check out a bodybuilding gym this morning its only 1 pound to train it has all the equipment I need. Hope everyone has had a good weekend. I lost 2lb this week  x


Yay, thats ace. Enjoy the rest of your holiday hun! :thumb:


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

£1 - snap their hands off lol


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

YummyMummy said:


> I'm in Scarborough going to check out a bodybuilding gym this morning its only 1 pound to train it has all the equipment I need. Hope everyone has had a good weekend. *I lost 2lb this week *  x


fuk....we're only 10hr into it!....need to up my game


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Hi everyone

Back from my hols, arrived home to a speeding fine.. my first one  feel annoyed with myself and it looks likd I'll be going on a course.

Whilst away I've been sticking to my diet and training. Hopping on the scales tomorrow morning.. hope I've lost some more lbs


----------



## k8tjane (Mar 27, 2013)

YummyMummy said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Back from my hols, arrived home to a speeding fine.. my first one  feel annoyed with myself and it looks likd I'll be going on a course.
> 
> Whilst away I've been sticking to my diet and training. Hopping on the scales tomorrow morning.. hope I've lost some more lbs


Welcome back, did you have a good time? I hope the weather behaved itself.

Great job sticking to your diet and training


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Great job on being good on hols, lets hope you lost the same lbs as what I've gained


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Had a good time but my partner isn't well at all... he has leukemia but he got shingles and it has got really bad all his leg is swollen and he has to go to hospital


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Picture of me training in Scarborough


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Well done yums for training even when on holiday...who do you think you are ...me? hahahaha...

Hey missis, really sorry to hear bout your partner...hope he can get sorted out quick time...x


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Flubs said:


> Well done yums for training even when on holiday...who do you think you are ...me? hahahaha...
> 
> Hey missis, really sorry to hear bout your partner...hope he can get sorted out quick time...x


Yes.... lol 

My OH is home now thank god. Have you had a busy week... I will definitely have to catch up with your journal


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

YummyMummy said:


> Yes.... lol
> 
> My OH is home now thank god. Have you had a busy week... I will definitely have to catch up with your journal


well only if you have three weeks to spare...I'll save you the bother...quick cliffs...

I'm fine, I trained, then I didn't, I'm injured and now on restrictive training....lol.....da daaaaaa.....saved you hours there....hahaha...


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Flubs said:


> well only if you have three weeks to spare...I'll save you the bother...quick cliffs...
> 
> I'm fine, I trained, then I didn't, I'm injured and now on restrictive training....lol.....da daaaaaa.....saved you hours there....hahaha...


 Oh dear  What have you injured?

I've lost another 2lbs this week I'm 164lbs OMG!!

Since I started coming here I was 187lbs and I've lost over 20lbs.. if I can do it... anyone can


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Hi everyone

Unfortunately working with Adam has come to an end 

I've really enjoyed working with adam

I unable to committ to anything serious with my partner being ill and my son getting a diagnosis .

I'm still doing the 10 wk challenge and a little training , try stopping me!!


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Morning everyone!

Going to train my legs today... 6 sets 8-12 reps....


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Leg day

Elevated split squats 4 x 8-12

Deadlifts 6 x 8-12

Calf raise 4 x 12-15

Squats 6 x 8-12

Walking lunges 4 x 12 each leg

I will upload video later...


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Hows the diet going? you gonna maintain the cals that adam put in place etc?


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Madoxx said:


> Hows the diet going? you gonna maintain the cals that adam put in place etc?


Sticking to clean eating , yes ! 

Sorry I haven't been on but it's just me and the kids at the moment OH is in hospital 

Looks like hes going to be there for at least 5 days. I've managed to do some cardio and bicep action... knackered now though.


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

YummyMummy said:


> Sticking to clean eating , yes !
> 
> Sorry I haven't been on but it's just me and the kids at the moment OH is in hospital
> 
> Looks like hes going to be there for at least 5 days. I've managed to do some cardio and bicep action... knackered now though.


Oh no, 5 days?! Thats pants, hope he's getting better though and hope you're ok.  Dont burn out though hun, take care of yourself.


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Keeks said:


> Oh no, 5 days?! Thats pants, hope he's getting better though and hope you're ok.  Dont burn out though hun, take care of yourself.


Thanks keeks, I will hun , i promise not working out tomorrow . Going to get an early night too..


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Here is a video of my leg workout on Monday 13th August- Just some highlights from what I did. Enjoy!


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Your calf raises look easy  tried doing it on a box / chock of wood? get a far greater stretch


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Madoxx said:


> Your calf raises look easy  tried doing it on a box / chock of wood? get a far greater stretch


Thanks Mark .. I'll have a go at that next week :thumbup:


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Not much action this weekend .. I've been stopping at my grandmas last night needed the rest, for obvious reasons I couldn't stick to diet but hey ho... the rest has helped.

My OH still in hospital... drugged on morfene .


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Holly poo, what's up with the OH ?

Sounds serious.


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

aad123 said:


> Holly poo, what's up with the OH ?
> 
> Sounds serious.


Hes got a serious bacterial infection and with his low immune his body can't fight it without having antibiotics put into his blood


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Lost 2lb this week.... thats a grand total of 2 stone loss


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Hope the other half gets better soon, cant be easy for you...


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Milky said:


> Hope the other half gets better soon, cant be easy for you...


Thanks milks

It's hard but training is getting me through it


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Face looking a lot thinner in avi


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

I will be posting progress pics next week as the 10 week challenge is coming to an end.


----------



## k8tjane (Mar 27, 2013)

Sorry to hear that hubby isn't well, it must be tough. Congrats on the weight loss, what an achievement :thumb:


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Just thought I would share my delicious meal with you guys...


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Well done on the loss hun, you've done amazing! :thumb: 2 Stone is a massive achievement, and know it must be hard right now with OH being ill, but really well done for sticking with it. I always find that when things are bad in personal life, training can be a welcome distraction from reality even just for a short while.

Keep going and take care!


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Keeks said:


> Well done on the loss hun, you've done amazing! :thumb: 2 Stone is a massive achievement, and know it must be hard right now with OH being ill, but really well done for sticking with it. I always find that when things are bad in personal life, training can be a welcome distraction from reality even just for a short while.
> 
> Keep going and take care!


Thanks keeks .... I'm proud of my self for getting this far and I just want to carry on. Like you say it's a very good distraction atm...

Btw kids have chicken pox but I'm glad there getting them now.

Sweet potato wedges are all cooked and prepped for tomorrow yum yum


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

YummyMummy said:


> Thanks keeks .... I'm proud of my self for getting this far and I just want to carry on. Like you say it's a very good distraction atm...
> 
> Btw kids have chicken pox but I'm glad there getting them now.
> 
> Sweet potato wedges are all cooked and prepped for tomorrow yum yum


Kids too, your having it rough at the moment aint ya!

Cant beat a bit of meal prep, feel so organised once its done


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Madoxx said:


> Kids too, your having it rough at the moment aint ya!
> 
> Cant beat a bit of meal prep, feel so organised once its done


Yes, I just hope things get better.

Finished chest workout this morning.

Bench press 6 x 8-12

Inc DB press 6 x8-12

DB Flyes 4 x 12-15


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Good news.. My OH is out of hospital tomorrow! Not sure what I'd a done without my neighbour and mum this week 

Legs tomorrow- dreading it but I know I will be buzzing afterwards lol


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

YummyMummy said:


> Good news.. My OH is out of hospital tomorrow! Not sure what I'd a done without my neighbour and mum this week
> 
> Legs tomorrow- dreading it but I know I will be buzzing afterwards lol


Yay, thats great news hun! :thumb:

Enjoy tomorrow!


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Keeks said:


> Yay, thats great news hun! :thumb:
> 
> Enjoy tomorrow!


Oh I will  :lol:


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Here is a video of my chest day!!


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Going to start a new workout program called 'growth stimulus training' Looking forward to this...

I have put more information about the program on my blog. Feel free to check it out 

http://team-vicky.blogspot.co.uk/2013/08/growth-stimulus-training.html


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Well it's pull day today I will be pulling BB Rows at 60% of my 1RM .


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Shoulder and tricep session finished, gave it my all ...

Btw I got engaged today !!!


----------



## SCOOT123 (Jul 12, 2013)

YummyMummy said:


> Shoulder and tricep session finished, gave it my all ...
> 
> Btw I got engaged today !!!


Congrats


----------



## k8tjane (Mar 27, 2013)

YummyMummy said:


> Shoulder and tricep session finished, gave it my all ...
> 
> Btw I got engaged today !!!


Congratulations :thumb:


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Congratulations, when do I get fitted for my suit ?


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Next summer!  looks I'll have to get my body into top shape now,


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

YummyMummy said:


> Shoulder and tricep session finished, gave it my all ...
> 
> *Btw I got engaged today* !!!


gutted 

......CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks guys....

Today I did some shoulders and Triceps

Military Press 6 x 10-12

Pull downs 6 x 10-12

Front Raise 6 x 10-12

Tricep Ext 6 x 10-12

I was in the mood for big volume!! 

I am doing my 5k fun run tomorrow-- there is still time for donations!! As you know I am doing it for a charity that is close to my heart.


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

YummyMummy said:


> Shoulder and tricep session finished, gave it my all ...
> 
> Btw I got engaged today !!!


Yay, congratulations!!!! :thumb:

And good luck for tomorrow, where do I make a donation?


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Keeks said:


> Yay, congratulations!!!! :thumb:
> 
> And good luck for tomorrow, where do I make a donation?


Thanks hun

https://www.justgiving.com/vicky-illsley2013


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

congrats and good luck tomorrow


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Finished my 3 mile run in 35 mins... happy chappy


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Some pics from the 5k run


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks @Keeks for your kind donation x


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

YummyMummy said:


> Thanks @Keeks for your kind donation x


Your welcome, and well done again! :thumb: x


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Here are some pictures of my 10 week transformation.

From 183lbs to 162lbs


----------



## k8tjane (Mar 27, 2013)

What a difference....you'll have no waist by the time you've done and those legs are looking great (no *****  ). You are a real inspiration yummy :thumb:


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

k8tjane said:


> What a difference....you'll have no waist by the time you've done and those legs are looking great (no *****  ). You are a real inspiration yummy :thumb:


Thanks jane.. you have made my day.. will rep you when im on the laptop


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

From the photos its clear to see that you have dropped body fat and you are looking far more muscular. Arms and legs look very good. Keep up the hard work because your doing great.


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

aad123 said:


> From the photos its clear to see that you have dropped body fat and you are looking far more muscular. Arms and legs look very good. Keep up the hard work because your doing great.


Thanks I'll never give up until it kills me


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Good work Vicky - noticeable differences


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

ah24 said:


> Good work Vicky - noticeable differences


Thanks adam


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Cracking change vick, Slimmer face, smaller butt, love handles shrunk 

Looking good


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Madoxx said:


> Cracking change vick, Slimmer face, smaller butt, love handles shrunk
> 
> Looking good


Thanks Mark getting there... still a long waybto go but I will get there x


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Madoxx said:


> Cracking change vick, Slimmer face, smaller butt, love handles shrunk
> 
> Looking good


That's what I was trying to say but not quite so eloquently.


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Don't worry guys im still working out.. I just don't get time at the moment to post. My OH is going to hospital again today for a check up, he still no better


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

YummyMummy said:


> Don't worry guys im still working out.. I just don't get time at the moment to post. My OH is going to hospital again today for a check up, he still no better


Ahh, sorry to hear he's no better, hope he starts picking up soon.


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Some videos of my workouts this week


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Hey hun, hows things?


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Keeks said:


> Hey hun, hows things?


Good thanks...well getting better anyways. Still training hard though  hows the prep?


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

YummyMummy said:


> Good thanks...well getting better anyways. Still training hard though  hows the prep?


Good good, glad your still training hard! Yeah all ok thanks, getting there slowly.


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Yums, good to see you here, was missing the ultimate dedication you put into training :thumb:


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

B4PJS said:


> Yums, good to see you here, was missing the ultimate dedication you put into training :thumb:


Thanks love.

I'll have to film my self when doing HIIT then lol not a pretty site


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

hows it going vicky ? u still hard at it i hope!  x


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey Yummy Mummy good to see you are spreading your wings to other forums.


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Still hard at it jan.. :thumbup:

Nice to see you in here andy


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

YummyMummy said:


> Still hard at it jan.. :thumbup:
> 
> Nice to see you in here andy


Good to see a fellow natty


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

andyhuggins said:


> Good to see a fellow natty


Natty and proud


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Ive been reading jim wendler's books, his latest one is awesome and a must read. I'm really itching to start one of his routines before my hols in 8 weeks time


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Latest workout video:


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Bench Press

5 x 5 @ 30kg

Press

3 x 5 @ 22.5kg

DB Inc Press

20 x 12kg

15 x 12kg

12 x 14.5kg

12 x 14.5kg

10 x 14.5lg

DB Rows

20 x 14.5kg

15 x 14.5kg

15 x 14.5kg

12 x 17kg

12 x 17kg

Tri Pushdowns

20 x 10kg

15 x 10kg

15 x 10kg

12 x 10kg

10 x 12.5kg

Highlights of my 531 lifts


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Nice workout there yums :thumb:


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

I've got 7 weeks till I go on my jollies...

New goals :

Reduce my bodyfat into the teens 19% or less

Build as much muscle as I can , whilst getting stronger.

To squat my bodyweight of over 70kg

 :thumbup:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Hi yummy...just popping in to say still going strong well done girl on the weight loss WOW!!!


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> Hi yummy...just popping in to say still going strong well done girl on the weight loss WOW!!!


Thanks hun...

Heres a pic of me feeling good about myself.


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Looking great there Yummy! x


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Here is a little video of my deadlift workout from yesterday


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Fancied a little bit of intermittent fasting today 16/8 to be precise

Even though I hadn't eaten for 16 hours, I seem to have more energy .

I did my Hiit this morning and did a shoulder and tri workout this aft. Without caffeine


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Deadlifts: try a narrower stance. Looks like an awkward starting position.

I find its almost a pushing movement (pushing from the feet up) as it is a pulling movement. When I trained with the powerlifters we always had a narrow stance and I still practice it now.

Are u still doing your hip flexor stuff?


----------



## SCOOT123 (Jul 12, 2013)

YummyMummy said:


> Fancied a little bit of intermittent fasting today 16/8 to be precise
> 
> Even though I hadn't eaten for 16 hours, I seem to have more energy .
> 
> I did my Hiit this morning and did a shoulder and tri workout this aft. Without caffeine


Just see this journal! your an inspiration well done on your achievments  Best of luck for future.


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

SCOOT123 said:


> Just see this journal! your an inspiration well done on your achievments  Best of luck for future.


Thanks scoot... that mean a lot  -- Makes me want to work even harder!!!


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> Deadlifts: try a narrower stance. Looks like an awkward starting position.
> 
> I find its almost a pushing movement (pushing from the feet up) as it is a pulling movement. When I trained with the powerlifters we always had a narrow stance and I still practice it now.
> 
> Are u still doing your hip flexor stuff?


Thanks Claire ... I will def try that next time.

Yes I am still doing the hip-flexor stuff... it is working slowly but surely.


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

RXQueenie said:


> Deadlifts: try a narrower stance. Looks like an awkward starting position.
> 
> I find its almost a pushing movement (pushing from the feet up) as it is a pulling movement. When I trained with the powerlifters we always had a narrow stance and I still practice it now.
> 
> Are u still doing your hip flexor stuff?


looks like you are almost doing deficit lifts there, measure the height of the bar fro the floor - for a full sized plate it should be about 9" (8.75" ) from the floor. You may find it slightly easier as you aren't having to bend down as far. other than that looking good, new hair do?


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Rykard said:


> looks like you are almost doing deficit lifts there, measure the height of the bar fro the floor - for a full sized plate it should be about 9" (8.75" ) from the floor. You may find it slightly easier as you aren't having to bend down as far. other than that looking good, new hair do?


Quoting me? Lol good spot though. Lift from blocks of wood or something vicky


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Rykard said:


> looks like you are almost doing deficit lifts there, measure the height of the bar fro the floor - for a full sized plate it should be about 9" (8.75" ) from the floor. You may find it slightly easier as you aren't having to bend down as far. other than that looking good, new hair do?


Does that mean the bar should be 9" off the ground ? Yes new hair do hehe 



RXQueenie said:


> Quoting me? Lol good spot though. Lift from blocks of wood or something vicky


Right, thanks Hun will look into getting something made


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

YummyMummy said:


> Does that mean the bar should be 9" off the ground ? Yes new hair do hehe
> 
> Right, thanks Hun will look into getting something made


Tbh once you're pulling a 20kg plate thats the right height x


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

I weighed my self this morning and I am 2.5lbs lighter  and I have lost half an inch from the hips .

I am now officially in the 50s 157.6lbs


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> Tbh once you're pulling a 20kg plate thats the right height x


Hopefully that won't be long hehe


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

YummyMummy said:


> I weighed my self this morning and I am 2.5lbs lighter  and I have lost half an inch from the hips .
> 
> I am now officially in the 50s 157.6lbs


And we are officially the same weight  awesomeness!!! Go u!!!



YummyMummy said:


> Hopefully that won't be long hehe


Definitely not! Just keep adding those 2.5kg. Break through a plateau and youll get there


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> And we are officially the same weight  awesomeness!!! Go u!!!
> 
> Definitely not! Just keep adding those 2.5kg. Break through a plateau and youll get there


Thanks it feels so good.. The only thing I'm concerned about is my waist.. I'm not loosing inches . Do you think that will catch up?


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

YummyMummy said:


> Thanks it feels so good.. The only thing I'm concerned about is my waist.. I'm not loosing inches . Do you think that will catch up?


Yeah of course it will. Some weeks you'll lose lbs then inches then both or put some on. Its never linear. Just keep on going. Focus on strength, eat clean and it'll all fall into place x


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> Yeah of course it will. Some weeks you'll lose lbs then inches then both or put some on. Its never linear. Just keep on going. Focus on strength, eat clean and it'll all fall into place x


Cheers Hun


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Well I've gone and done it now.... Crossfit West Yorkshire , here I come!! 

I've asked to be booked in for tomorrow evening beginners class


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Squat

3 x 40kg

3 x 40kg

10 x 45kg

Romanian Deads

3 x 10 @ 40kg

Kettlebell Snatch

20,15,10

Front Squat

20kg x 15

Kettlebell Swings

20,15,10

Lying Leg Raise

20,20,20

Video of squating. My knee still wants to cave in


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Morning all.

I really enjoyed crossfit last night and I'm going again on Friday.

I did 400m run with 10kg and 15 ohp with 10kg plate for 3 rounds. The runs killed me


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

I shall keep an eye in here my dear,good luck x


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

biglbs said:


> I shall keep an eye in here my dear,good luck x


Thanks hun, glad to have you on board...


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

awesome work young lady, reps sent


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks BB ... reps back at ya


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Just some progress pics


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Deadlifts

45kg x 3

45kg x 3

50kg x 6

Squats

5 x [email protected] 30kg

Reverse crunches

3 x 20


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Looking ace hun, more changes and love the new hair, well done! :thumb:


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Keeks said:


> Looking ace hun, more changes and love the new hair, well done! :thumb:


Thanks hun.. getting there hehe


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Defo really noticeable changes, lady!


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

I'm no pt but your deadlift looks like your leaning back at the end. You also make it look easy, I reckon Theresa another 10k in you 

P.s I like the new hair


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

looking good victor!...keep at it!


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Madoxx said:


> I'm no pt but your deadlift looks like your leaning back at the end. You also make it look easy, I reckon Theresa another 10k in you
> 
> P.s I like the new hair


Where have you been mister? Well with the weight I'm starting low so I will be able to lift big later on and don't hit a brick wall too soon.



JANIKvonD said:


> looking good victor!...keep at it!


Thanks jannny


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

YummyMummy said:


> Where have you been mister?


I been here, just reading a lot more than posting


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Madoxx said:


> I been here, just reading a lot more than posting


Are you still working with adam and training hard


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

YummyMummy said:


> Are you still working with adam and training hard


Wouldnt say "with", more like "for", he tells me what to do and I go do it


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

My second crossfit session tonight.. looking forward to it 

I've just noticed a massive bruse on my right hip where I was trying to run with the 10kg plate ( that's crossfit for you lol )


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

I have seen that look in your eye many times,it means" I will do it!"


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Jesus that was a hard sesh

3 rounds

Deadlifts again hehe

21, 15, 9

Push ups

21, 15, 9

200m run



OH had some pizza left over I had to eat it HA!


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Did some serious squatting this aft 

Got a PB @ 60kg .. not much yet but it was for me yayy


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

PBs are good, but make sure you watch your form and don't get sloppy and get injuured


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Told u that you'd get there. Nearly bw deads!


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Rykard said:


> PBs are good, but make sure you watch your form and don't get sloppy and get injuured


The best thing about it my form seemed spot on.. I will post my video later...



RXQueenie said:


> Told u that you'd get there. Nearly bw deads!


You sure did claire :thumbup:

Could you recommend a workout on the stationary bike which could help me with endurance and stamina for crossfit?


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

YummyMummy said:


> You sure did claire :thumbup:
> 
> Could you recommend a workout on the stationary bike which could help me with endurance and stamina for crossfit?


All u can do is hiit thats of any benefit. 45 sec normal pace, 15 sec at 100% max effort, repeat for 15-20 mins.

Have access to a rowing machine? Row for 10k over the course of a week. That will compliment crossfit nicely!


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> All u can do is hiit thats of any benefit. 45 sec normal pace, 15 sec at 100% max effort, repeat for 15-20 mins.
> 
> Have access to a rowing machine? Row for 10k over the course of a week. That will compliment crossfit nicely!


Thanks I've being doing HIIT for a few months now , good for fat loss too 

Might try the rower taa


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

YummyMummy said:


> Thanks I've being doing HIIT for a few months now , good for fat loss too
> 
> Might try the rower taa


Hiit has many benefits.

Good luck! I did some intervals on the rower and it was haaaard work. I mix those and sprints up now.


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

YummyMummy said:


> Thanks I've being doing HIIT for a few months now , good for fat loss too
> 
> Might try the rower taa


do you have access to a concept 2 rower? If you do, you can program different intervals - I found this out when olympic flame came through leicester and the security people were working out in my gym. They were doing 1 min rower / 1 min press ups for 30 mins...


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Rykard said:


> do you have access to a concept 2 rower? If you do, you can program different intervals - I found this out when olympic flame came through leicester and the security people were working out in my gym. They were doing 1 min rower / 1 min press ups for 30 mins...


Not sure rykard but I will see what make they're and check the settings. Thanks


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

I don't know whether to close this thread and start a new one as my outlook has changed.. I'm interested in strength, olympic lifting, power lifting and crossfit.

Since going to crossfit I've realised how very unfit I am and I really want to change that. I also want to be stronger and more flexible. I want to do chin ups, push ups and maybe one day handstand push ups (on the wall)


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

YummyMummy said:


> Not sure rykard but I will see what make they're and check the settings. Thanks


have a look here, not the one I was thinking of but more info..

http://www.concept2.com/service/monitors/pm2/how-to-use


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Squat Day

5 x 35kg

3 x 40kg

1+ x 45kg (5 RM)

Jokersets

1 x 50kg

1 x 55kg

1 x 60kg ( PB!!)

AMRAP @ 35KG (15 RM)

Elevated Lunges

3 x 10 @ 10kg

2 x 10 @ 12kg

Lying Leg Raise

3 x 20

Really enjoyed this workout- form seems to have improved and I got PB  happppyyy!

Video:


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

YummyMummy said:


> I don't know whether to close this thread and start a new one as my outlook has changed.. I'm interested in strength, olympic lifting, power lifting and crossfit.
> 
> Since going to crossfit I've realised how very unfit I am and I really want to change that. I also want to be stronger and more flexible. I want to do chin ups, push ups and maybe one day handstand push ups (on the wall)


This is still your journey? No need for a new one lol.

Where's the interest in PL come from? Or is it something you've been doing up until now?

Have u figured out a new routine?


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> This is still your journey? No need for a new one lol.
> 
> Where's the interest in PL come from? Or is it something you've been doing up until now?
> 
> Have u figured out a new routine?


As you know I am doing 531.. but I have been concentrating on Bench Press, Deadlift and Squat ( problem with working out in a shed is that it isn't high enough for me to do OHP with the Olly Bar ) .. I will eventually swap this for the clean.. which has been introduced in his new book 

Going to stick with wendler 531...no high volume work and fit crossfit around it . Making sure I don't burn out.

Also I will be making changes to my diet. At the moment I have cut out all grains and Dairy... I am still using up my whey but after that I will prob stick to wholefoods.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

YummyMummy said:


> Squat Day
> 
> 5 x 35kg
> 
> ...


1 x 60kg ( PB!!) :bounce: :bounce:

bet you feel awsome with your new PB :thumb:


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> 1 x 60kg ( PB!!) :bounce: :bounce:
> 
> bet you feel awsome with your new PB :thumb:


Thanks and yes I do 

Even more awesome after crossfit today.

We did push up press 3 x 4 @ 30kg

Then WOD was

Push ups & pull ups

10, 9, 8, 7, 6, 5, 4, 3, 2, 1

Skipping singles

100, 90, 80, 70, 60, 50, 40, 30,20, 10

I did it in 15mins  :thumbup:


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

:thumb:

Well done on your PB chicky....

I also really enjoy your vids.....good to see you gritting your teeth in determination to get the squat....brilliant....god only knows what my squat face would look like on camera... oosh....

Keep up the good work...

xx


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

As Q says,keep it in this journal until you have a achieved your goal,how you achieve it is irrelevant to a degree,but use this journal to get there,then set up another.

Mine were

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/171147-big-lbs-onward.html

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/202499-big-lbs-mass-recomp-training-diet-info.html?highlight=

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/231583-biglbs-2-80-lb-dead-wood-gone-what-next.html

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/240077-biglbs-3-pig-iron-time.html

You will notice goals were met in each one,this is important to reinforce your resolve imo xx


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Enjoy1 said:


> :thumb:
> 
> Well done on your PB chicky....
> 
> ...


Thanks hun, my face is awful lol 



biglbs said:


> As Q says,keep it in this journal until you have a achieved your goal,how you achieve it is irrelevant to a degree,but use this journal to get there,then set up another.
> 
> Mine were
> 
> ...


Thanks biggy  that sounds a good idea keeping it until I reach my goal.

Got a compliment from my neighbour.... you've really lost weight haven't you since I last saw you (that was two weeks ago) . I got the telling , don't loose anymore! ! ... I thought in the past two weeks I've only lost 2lb so I must be retaining muscle and burning the FAT!!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Recomping is awesome mate...


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Bench Press

5 x 30kg

3 x 35kg

1+ x 38.5kg

Jokersets

1 x 40kg (PB!!!!)

1 x 45kg (failed)

AMRAP

15 @ 75% (30KG)

Inc DB Flyes

10 x 12kg

10 x 12kg

10 x 12kg

10 x 14.5kg

10 x 14.5kg

DB Rows

10 x 14.5kg

10 x 14.5kg

10 x 17kg

10 x 17kg

10 x 17kg

Another PB very happy... sorry there is no video today, it died on me


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Morning guys and gals

Gardening day for me today- it has to be done 

Just done HIIT , I love the buzz I get afterwards


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Another PB :bounce:

well done you :thumb:


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

I only back on here after a few months away from it....good to see your still at it yums , hope it's going well loads of pb's I see


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Another PB :bounce:
> 
> well done you :thumb:


Thanks I got another one on the deadlifts today



johnnya said:


> I only back on here after a few months away from it....good to see your still at it yums , hope it's going well loads of pb's I see


Thanks all Is well, where have you been ?


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

YummyMummy said:


> Thanks I got another one on the deadlifts today
> 
> Thanks all Is well, where have you been ?


Foolishly took a break from training for the summer only get back into now , : ( but need to get my diet back on track to many late night's and take away food, it was fun but I'll pay for it over the winter


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Better vid to die on you ,than you on it,all these Pb's are amazing:thumb:


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Deadlift day.

Deads

5 x 40kg

3 x 45kg

1 + x 50kg @ 5 reps max

Jokersets

1 x 55kg

1 x 60kg

1 x 65kg PB !!

AMRAP @ 40KG for 20 reps

Lat pulls

20kg x 10

25kg x 10

25kg x 10

25kg x 10

25kg x 10

Barbell curls

5 x 10 @ 17kg


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Did some shoulder work this aft.. feeling like a nasty cold is coming on


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Anyway no cold came 

Squats

5 x 35kg

5 x 40kg

5 x 45kg

10 x 35kg

Didn't feel strong today... lack of sleep I reckon.

3 x 10 walking lunges with 10kg in each hand. (Each leg)

7kg front squats 3 x 10 superset with 8kg kettlebell swings 3 x 10


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

I haven't been on for a while, I'm still working out hard, my head has been all over the place but I'm now ready to concentrate on reaching my goals. I have been worrying too much about other people and now the people have let me down. I've decided to look after number 1 (me) ,

Sorry to ramble, i'll start the youtube videos again


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Chest and Biceps 

Bench Press

5 x 25kg

5 x 30kg

5 x 35kg

Inc Press

12 x 25kg

10 x 25kg

8 x 30kg

DB Press

12 x 12kg

10 x 14.5kg

10 x 14.5kg

DB Flyes

20 x 10kg

20 x 10kg

Pin Wheel Curls

5 x 14.5kg

5 x 14.5kg

Barbell Curls

12 x 17kg

12 x 19.5kg

10 x 22kg

Cable Curls

20 x 10kg

20 x 10kg


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Just me in daaa gyyyymmm


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

great smile  X


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

BestBefore1989 said:


> great smile  X


Agreed! I flipping told her to smile!


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

Half the woman you used to be...keep at it yums


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> great smile  X


Thanks but I'm all teeth lol



RXQueenie said:


> Agreed! I flipping told her to smile!


You sure did, I wouldn't dare not smile hehe 



johnnya said:


> Half the woman you used to be...keep at it yums


Thanks Johnny, getting there slowly but surely.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

YummyMummy said:


> Just me in daaa gyyyymmm


Welcome to club success where dreams do come true,as we make them xx reps given x


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Welcome to club success where dreams do come true,as we make them xx reps given x


Thanks Biggy... have some back hun x


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Shoulders

Seated Barbell Press

5 x 20kg

5 x 25kg

5 x 25kg

5 x 25kg

Seated DB Arnold Press

12 x 12kg

10 x 14.5kg

8 x 14.5kg

Barbell Front Raise

12 x 17kg

10 x 17kg

10 x 17kg

DB Lats

20 x 7kg

20 x 7kg

Triceps

Close Grip Bench

5 x 30kg

5 x 35kg

Seated DB Ext

12 x 14.5kg

10 x 17kg

Skull Crushers

12 x 17kg

12 x 17kg

Tri Pushdowns

20 x 10kg

20 x 10k


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Morning all ....

Last 2 weeks my weight was stable but this week I have lost 4lbs (mostly water) .

Last week I decided to change my diet and have 6 days of low carbs (not keto) and a day of high carbs and I was consuming 1700 calories , I have been on 1700 calories for a long time and the last 2 weeks my weight hadn't shifted and I wasn't loosing inches. Decided to keep the diet the same but -100 calories this week.

I have lost 2 inches from waist and hips, I have lost 4lbs in weight I was 157lbs I am now 153lbs.

I will see what I'm like next week if I loose 3 or 4 lb again I will adjust calories


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Quads

Squats

5 x 35kg

5 x 40kg

5 x 45kg

walking lunges

12 x 5kg plate each hand

10 x 10kg plate each hand

10 x 10kg " " "

front squats

12 x 20kg

10 x 22.5kg

10 x 22.5kg

Kettlebel Swings

2 x 40

Hammies

Deads

5 x 40kg

5 x 45kg

5 x 50kg

Romanian Deads

12 x 30kg

10 x 30kg

8 x 30kg

Pull throughs

2 x 40 @ 10kg


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

Popped in for a wee catch up chick,..

Your doing brill...still dropping inches which is by far a better measure than the scales ... :thumbup1:

How do you like the front squats? I can't really get into them for some reason the bar never sits where I think it should be .,, so ive been sacking them off....:no:

Anyway.... Keep going ....yer a star..

Xx


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Enjoy1 said:


> Popped in for a wee catch up chick,..
> 
> Your doing brill...still dropping inches which is by far a better measure than the scales ... :thumbup1:
> 
> ...


Thanks chick

Getting used to them now.. at first it was uncomfortable . But you do get used to it.. start light  the bar should sit on your shoulders but not so its strangling your neck, if that makes sense? I cross my arms asni am unable to hold the bar when cleaning, my wrists are not flexible enough when keeping my elbows up


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

:beer:

Maybe have another bash at them....


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

shoulders

Seated Shoulder Press

5 x 25kg

5 x 25kg

4 x 25kg

3 x 27.5kg

Seated Arnold Press

11 x 14.5kg

8 x 14.5kg

8 x 14.5kg

Barbell Front Raise

12 x 17kg

10 x 17kg

8 x 19.5kg

DB Lat Raise

2 x 25 @ 12kg

Triceps

Close Grip Bench

5 x 30kg

5 x 35kg

5 x 35kg

Seated Db Tri Ext

12 x 14.5kg

10 x 17kg

10 x 17kg

Laying Tri ext

12 x 17kg

10 x 17kg

8 x 17kg

Pushdowns

30 x 2 @ 10kg


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Back

Bent Over Rows

5 x 30kg

5 x 30kg

5 x 35kg

5 x 37.5kg

DB Rows

12 x 17kg

10 x 22kg

8 x 22kg

Wide Lat Pulls

12 x 25kg

10 x 25kg

8 x 25kg

Wide Rows

12 x 25kg

12 x 30kg

10 x 30kg

Calves

Stand Raise

3 x 15 @ 10kgs plates in each hand

Abs

Reverse Crunch

2 x 20

Laying Leg Ext

2 x 20

:thumb:


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

good work :thumb:


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

When's next weigh-in? And how's CrossFit going??


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Tomorrow is next weigh in..

Crossfit has took a step back... not got the money and time, OH still not good


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

YummyMummy said:


> Tomorrow is next weigh in..
> 
> Crossfit has took a step back... not got the money and time, OH still not good


But u could do it at home? If u liked it I mean.


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Chest

Bench Press

5 x 30kg

5 x 35kg

5 x 35kg

5 x 37.5kg

Inc press

12 x 25kg

10 x 37.5kg

8 x 30kg

DB press

12 x 14.5kg

10 x 17kg

8 x 17kg

DB Flyes

3 x 20 @ 10kg

Biceps

PinWheel curls

5 x 14.4kg

5 x 14.5kg

3 x 17kg

BB Curls

12 x 20kg

10 x 20kg

8 x 20kg

Cable Curls

3 x 20 @10kg


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

just seen these photos.. thought I would show some progress that I have made  Got a long way to go still but very happy with changes.


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Lost a lb this weeks thats 152lbs now


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

YummyMummy said:


> Lost a lb this weeks thats 152lbs now


Same as me!! Lol. We are losing at the same rate 

Well done, miss x


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Just about to hit the bike for some fasted HIIT after my very enjoyable carb day hehe


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Jesus, I need some new gym wear..


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Legs- Quads and Hams

Squats

40kg x 5

40 x 5

45 x 5

50 x 5

Elevated Split Squats

5kg plates (each hand) x 15

" " x 15

10kg " " x 12

Front squats

20kg x 12

25kg x 10

25kg x 8

Kettlebell Swings

3 x 15

Deadlifts

45kg x 5

50kg x 5

55kg x 5

Romanian Deadlifts

12 x 30kg

10 x 30kg

10 x 35kg


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

good workout :thumb:


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

YummyMummy said:


> Kettlebell Swings
> 
> 3 x 15


What was the weight of the kettle bell?

You tried supersetting the above session? get the heart pumping a bit ?


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Madoxx said:


> What was the weight of the kettle bell?
> 
> You tried supersetting the above session? get the heart pumping a bit ?


8kg . With the front squats?


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Fasted cardio done, now I hope the wet weather stays off ... a fence needs painting :thumbup:


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

shoulders

Seated Shoulder Press

5 x 25kg

5 x 25kg

5 x 25kg

3 x 30kg

Seated Arnold Press

12 x 12kg

9 x 14.5kg

8 x 14.5kg

Barbell Front Raise Superset with DB Lat Raise (12kg DB) to fail

12 x 17kg

10 x 19.5kg

8 x 19.5kg

Triceps

Close Grip Bench

12 x 30kg

8 x 35kg

5 x 35kg

Seated Db Tri Ext

12 x 17kg

10 x 17kg

8 x 17kg

Pushdowns

12 x 12.5kg

12 x 12.5kg

8 x 12.5kg


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

I need reassurance... can I loose fat without loosing pounds? Silly question but I'm sure I notice a difference in the mirror but you know what us women are like..


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

YummyMummy said:


> I need reassurance... can I loose fat without loosing pounds? Silly question but I'm sure I notice a difference in the mirror but you know what us women are like..


yes if you build some muscle at the same time...


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

YummyMummy said:


> I need reassurance... can I loose fat without loosing pounds? Silly question but I'm sure I notice a difference in the mirror but you know what us women are like..





Rykard said:


> yes if you build some muscle at the same time...




you can even end up weighting more and still look much smaller


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks guys ... that picture of the fat is grosd but makes a lot of sense


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Its been a rest day for me today- decided to go shopping, all my clothes are way too big


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Back

Bent Over Rows

5 x 30kg

5 x 35kg

5 x 37.5kg

5 x 40kg

DB Rows

12 x 17kg

10 x 22kg

8 x 22kg

Wide Lat Pulls

12 x 25kg

10 x 25kg

8 x 27.5kg

Wide Rows

3 x 20 @ 20kg

Calves

Stand Raise

3 x 15 @ 10kgs plates in each hand

Abs

Reverse Crunch

2 x 20

Laying Leg Ext

2 x 20

:thumb:


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Weighed my self this morning, , happy days!! 149.6lbs 

2lb loss


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Chest

Bench Press

5 x 30kg

5 x 35kg

5 x 37.5kg

5 x 40kg

Inc press

12 x 25kg

10 x 30kg

8 x 32.5kg

DB press - went too heavy on first set

8 x 17 kg

7x 17kg

7 x 17kg

DB Flyes

15 x 10kg

10 x 12kg

8 x 12kg

Biceps

PinWheel curls

5 x 14.4kg

5 x 14.5kg

3 x 17kg

BB Curls

12 x 20kg

10 x 20kg

8 x 20kg


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Legs- Quads and Hams

Squats

40kg x 5

45 x 5

50 x 5

55 x 5

Elevated Split Squats

5kg plates (each hand) x 15

10kg x 15

10kg x 15

Front squats

20kg x 12

25kg x 10

25kg x 8

Kettlebell Swings

3 x 15

Deadlifts

50kg x 5

55kg x 5

60kg x 5

Romanian Deadlifts

12 x 30kg

10 x 35kg

8 x 35kg


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Deads and squats on same day? Have u always done that? How do u find it?


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> Deads and squats on same day? Have u always done that? How do u find it?


Yes... I find it really gives my legs a good workout and keeps my heart rate elevated. I can't walk today so ive done something right hehe


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

YummyMummy said:


> Yes... I find it really gives my legs a good workout and keeps my heart rate elevated. I can't walk today so ive done something right hehe


If you split them, you'd probably find that your lifts would go up quite noticeably. They're such large movements and deserve their own days imo  Next time u switch up your training, do consider it 

Decrease in rest periods and increase in weight/reps will keep heart rate elevated anyway.


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm having a well deserved break on the 31st Nov for two weeks . When I get back I'll be changing my routine .

I haven't had a break since 7 months ago , I know, slap my hand. I've lost 3 stones so it has def been worth it


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Good on you,stay on rails though


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Good on you,stay on rails though


Thanks biggy

I won't be going back there again , never.. bodybuilding has changed my life for the better. I'm going to Spain for two weeks I just hope I dont come back putting too much weight on.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

YummyMummy said:


> Thanks biggy
> 
> I won't be going back there again , never.. bodybuilding has changed my life for the better. I'm going to Spain for two weeks I just hope I dont come back putting too much weight on.


OMG sangria, paella... my mouth is watering  Jealous!!


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> OMG sangria, paella... my mouth is watering  Jealous!!


Oh yeaahhh!! I love paella


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

YummyMummy said:


> Thanks biggy
> 
> I won't be going back there again , never.. bodybuilding has changed my life for the better. I'm going to Spain for two weeks I just hope I dont come back putting too much weight on.


Don't eat too little either though,it is just as bad as too much,as you well know:rolleyes:


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Hey im back internet has been down , anyway all sorted now.


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Tuesday's session

Shoulder and triceps

Seated Shoulder Press

5 x 25

5 x 27.5

5 x 27.5

5 x 27.5

Seated Arnold Press

12 x 12kg

10 x 14.5

7 x 14.5

Front Raise superset with Lat side raise to fail ( 12kg DBs)

12 x 19kg

10 x

8 x

Close Grip Bench Press

5 x 35

5 x 35

5 x 37.5

Seated Tri Ext

12 x 17kg

10 x

8 x

Rope pulldowns

15 x 10kg

15 x 10kg

12 x 12kg


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Today's session.

Back

Bent Over Rows

5 x 30kg

5 x 35kg

5 x 37.5kg

5 x 40kg

DB Rows

12 x 19.5kg

10 x 19.5kg

8 x 22kg

Wide Lat Pulls

12 x 25kg

10 x 25kg

8 x 27.5kg

Wide Rows

12 x 25kg

10 x 25kg

8 x 27.5kg

Calves

Stand Raise

3 x 15 @ 10kgs plates in each hand

Abs

Reverse Crunch

2 x 20

Laying Leg Ext

2 x 20


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Nice strength on BORs!


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> Nice strength on BORs!


Cheers me deers... I'm getting there slowly but surely 

Lost 1lb this week which I am happy with and 2 inches from my hips ... my waist is being very stubborn though. 

I'm also getting more comments on weight loss... don't get too skinny


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

slow and steady wins the race, keep it up!!


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Ace work hun! Well done! :thumbup1:


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

YummyMummy said:


> Cheers me deers... I'm getting there slowly but surely
> 
> Lost 1lb this week which I am happy with and 2 inches from my hips ... my waist is being very stubborn though.
> 
> I'm also getting more comments on weight loss... don't get too skinny


Well... stuff them. it's about how u want to look


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> Well... stuff them. it's about how u want to look


Exactly... its just jealousy


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Went out to frankies and bennys last night for my brothers 18th , full rack of BBQ ribs yum yum... now its back to Normality- fasted HIIT this morning


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Feeling a little anxious about going away.. haven't had a break since I started loosing weight, I feel scared that I'm going to come back as a fat xmas pudding... I know its all in my head but I've come such a long way I don't want to mess it up.

But I need this holiday to relax and spend quality time with the kids.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

YummyMummy said:


> Feeling a little anxious about going away.. haven't had a break since I started loosing weight, I feel scared that I'm going to come back as a fat xmas pudding... I know its all in my head but I've come such a long way I don't want to mess it up.
> 
> But I need this holiday to relax and spend quality time with the kids.


Your choices on holiday can still be good. It's a lifestyle change


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Legs- Quads and Hams

Squats

45kg x 5

45 x 5

50 x 4

55 x 2

Elevated Split Squats

5kg plates (each hand) x 15

5kg x 15

10kg x 15

10kg x 10

Front squats

20kg x 12

25kg x 10

25kg x 8

Romanian Deadlifts

12 x 30kg

10 x 35kg

10x 35kg


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Hi everyone

In my workout today I did a bit of everything, with it being my last workout for 2 weeks (god help me). I did some deadlifts- did 60kg for 5 reps  , OHP's, BOR and some Tricep rope pulldowns.

It has also been 4 weeks since I last took some progress photos here they are. I am very happy with my progress  I seem to be getting smaller  still got long way to go but I will get there eventually NO MATTER WHAT!!!


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Belly, boobs, bum and thighs have shrunk loads 

Whats the weight diff between the 2 pics?


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Madoxx said:


> Belly, boobs, bum and thighs have shrunk loads
> 
> Whats the weight diff between the 2 pics?


All in the right places eh 

Sept 157lbs oct 148lbs


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey @YummyMummy keep at it. Where you going for your hols?


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

andyhuggins said:


> Hey @YummyMummy keep at it. Where you going for your hols?


Thanks andy

BENIDORM


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Envious. All that lovely sun.


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

andyhuggins said:


> Envious. All that lovely sun.


Hopefully lol


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

When are you going?


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

wow your doing FANTASTIC

well done :thumb:


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

andyhuggins said:


> When are you going?


Towards the end of this week



BestBefore1989 said:


> wow your doing FANTASTIC
> 
> well done :thumb:


Thanks hun


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Hope you enjoy it . Enjoy the food, relax and chill. You have done awesome :thumb:


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

andyhuggins said:


> Hope you enjoy it . Enjoy the food, relax and chill. You have done awesome :thumb:


Thanks I will try... def going to miss training though :sly:


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Well I'm back, ready for the hard work to start


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

YummyMummy said:


> Well I'm back, ready for the hard work to start


Welcome home, hope you had a fantastic time


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Welcome home, hope you had a fantastic time


Good but it wasn't really a rest with two littlens , glad to be back but I'm missing 28 degrees of sunsine .

I've actually lost 2lbs since going away. I'm not sure why because I have been eating rubbish a lot of the time.


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Did a chest and tricep workout.

Bench press

5 x 30kg

5 x 35kg

5 x 40kg

Inc press

4 x 10 @ 30kg

Inc flyes

4 x 10 @ 12kg

Rope pulldowns

4 x 10 @ 10kg

Glad to be back and lifting again- going to start wendler's next week can't wait. I'm straight back to eating normal again thank god. The food in benidorm was awful. I much prefer home cooked chili any day


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Started wendler's again...

Squat Day

Squats

5 x 35kg

5 x 40kg

5 x 45kg

AMRAP @ 30kg = 10 reps

Front squats

5 x 10 @ 30kg

Pull through

5 x 10 @ 12kg


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Haven't posted one of these in a while...


----------



## *Ryan* (Nov 5, 2013)

Hi Vicky, well done on the progress, whats your goals out of interest?


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

To loose another 12lbs and get bf to 12% and then start a bulk 

Get stronger! !


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Wow 12% is low body fat for a lady


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

YummyMummy said:


> To loose another 12lbs and get bf to 12% and then start a bulk
> 
> Get stronger! !


For most women 12% bodyfat is contest lean, not saying this to be a dick but 12lbs loss isn't going to put you in contest condition.

I like the getting stronger goal, keep the positive attitude and just strive for improvement as you seem to be doing. I don't like the whole putting a weight loss number in your head, go by mirror and pictures. I do follow this so don't think I'm just jumping in to put you down.


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Bad Alan said:


> For most women 12% bodyfat is contest lean, not saying this to be a dick but 12lbs loss isn't going to put you in contest condition.
> 
> I like the getting stronger goal, keep the positive attitude and just strive for improvement as you seem to be doing. I don't like the whole putting a weight loss number in your head, go by mirror and pictures. I do follow this so don't think I'm just jumping in to put you down.


Thanks will . I don't think your jumping in and putting me down lol nice to have your input and knowledge . What my concerns are is loosing to much weight , when would it be ideal to increase calories and go over maintenance , so I can put on muscle without adding too much fat back on.

Hope that makes sense


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

YummyMummy said:


> Thanks will . I don't think your jumping in and putting me down lol nice to have your input and knowledge . What my concerns are is loosing to much weight , when would it be ideal to increase calories and go over maintenance , so I can put on muscle without adding too much fat back on.
> 
> Hope that makes sense


I'm in a calorie deficit, getting stronger and hitting pb's all over the shop. Carry on as u are but push yourself to the limit with training.

William will tell u... force change!


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

YummyMummy said:


> Thanks will . I don't think your jumping in and putting me down lol nice to have your input and knowledge . What my concerns are is loosing to much weight , when would it be ideal to increase calories and go over maintenance , so I can put on muscle without adding too much fat back on.
> 
> Hope that makes sense


A cut or diet is finished as soon as the goal is hit. Be it a look you wanted to achieve or a bf% or a weight category to be under.

I don't know your deficit currently, what's average weight loss per week? Once you've hit your goal working kcals up towards maintenance Levels and then slightly above would be done over the course of a few weeks/months.

Focus on gym progression during this time and you should find a sweet spot where weight is stable/your maintaining your bf level but your gym progression is great as this will lead to muscle gains and ultimately new PBS. You will find a good level where you can shift body composition adding muscle and getting stronger, all the time changing your shape.

Unless it's from comp lean bf levels don't or shouldn't rise much whilst adding muscle. Unless you are in a rush to put as much on as possible, in which case you may just eat mass amounts of kcals so your gaining as much as you can. Not optimal though as being leaner benefits nutrient absorption and hormones positively.


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> I'm in a calorie deficit, getting stronger and hitting pb's all over the shop. Carry on as u are but push yourself to the limit with training.
> 
> William will tell u... force change!


I want to know more about this force change!

Since going away I have lost muscle and strength , which has got me on a downer


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Bad Alan said:


> A cut or diet is finished as soon as the goal is hit. Be it a look you wanted to achieve or a bf% or a weight category to be under.
> 
> I don't know your deficit currently, what's average weight loss per week? Once you've hit your goal working kcals up towards maintenance Levels and then slightly above would be done over the course of a few weeks/months.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for your input will 

Before going away I was eating around 1600 cals loosing on average 1.5lbs a week and an inch here an there around the waist snd hips.

I have a lot of jealous people around me saying don't get too skinny, but all they can see is my face lol


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

YummyMummy said:


> I want to know more about this force change!
> 
> Since going away I have lost muscle and strength , which has got me on a downer


Use that downer to fuel workouts. I literally hate myself which is why I kick my ****ing ass in the gym


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> Use that downer to fuel workouts. I literally hate myself which is why I kick my ****ing ass in the gym


You are so right!!...I've achieved so much so far and that really motivates me to work even harder.

As for my workouts i'm going to keep them simple.

Wendler's Boring But BIG!! workout routine.... with Jokersets (to help hit PBs) and ' First Set Last ' to hit some personal reppage!

I will also start filming workouts again so I can see how my form is and others are able to see things that I don't, to help me improve on certain areas.

BRING IT ON!! My journey of strength starts now!!


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Cool :thumb:

I've been running Wendler's Boring But BIG for the last 6 months, its far from boring


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Cool :thumb:
> 
> I've been running Wendler's Boring But BIG for the last 6 months, its far from boring


Can't wait to start it


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Good luck on this new phase,you have nailed it well so far


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Good luck on this new phase,you have nailed it well so far


Thanks hun x


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Deadlift Day

5 x 40kg

5 x 45kg

8 x 50kg

Jokerset

5 x 60kg

First set last

15 reps @ 40kg

Front squats

5 x 10 @ 25kg


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

I love wendlers and know you'll do well on it, I feel its a program you can't fail to achieve on.

Ever tried mixed grip with deads? Definately should be used, gives better leverage and improves weight used.

Wendlers final set is supposed to be balls to the wall failure though from my experience? Good few reps in the tank on all deadlift sets  you have to shock your body and make it change, make it do what it doesn't know so it has to catch up. It's not going to allow itself crumple and die it will respond to the loads eventually.

Gym time is pain and punishment time, if you enjoy it while your doing it then you're doing it wrong  that's how I feel anyway.


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Bad Alan said:


> I love wendlers and know you'll do well on it, I feel its a program you can't fail to achieve on.
> 
> Ever tried mixed grip with deads? Definately should be used, gives better leverage and improves weight used.
> 
> ...


Thanks will.

No I've not tried mixing grip I def give it a go. I think with the first set last I was worrying about form too much. 

Your def right about not enjoying it


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

YummyMummy said:


> Thanks will.
> 
> No I've not tried mixing grip I def give it a go. I think with the first set last I was worrying about form too much.
> 
> Your def right about not enjoying it


Definately try it next session, one under one overhand. You'll find one naturally sits more comfortably underhand.

Form on max sets will always start to give, the last rep of any failure set isn't going to be technical perfection otherwise you haven't surpassed your limits. Only reached them.

It feels good after thankfully lol, but never during


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

YummyMummy said:


> Thank you so much for your input will
> 
> Before going away I was eating around 1600 cals loosing on average 1.5lbs a week and an inch here an there around the waist snd hips.
> 
> I have a lot of jealous people around me saying don't get too skinny, but all they can see is my face lol


don't those people do your head in!

when we were really fat we were tooo fat and always being told to diet now you're getting fit and healthy its the opposite lmao

do what makes you feel good

how much have you lost overall? need inspiration!


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Loveleelady said:


> don't those people do your head in!
> 
> when we were really fat we were tooo fat and always being told to diet now you're getting fit and healthy its the opposite lmao
> 
> ...


Just over 3 stone in 8 months..even my family who told me I was overweight and I needed to loose weight , don't even comment how I look now its always negative if they do.


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

YummyMummy said:


> Just over 3 stone in 8 months..even my family who told me I was overweight and I needed to loose weight , don't even comment how I look now its always negative if they do.


for gods sake whats wrong with people?

maybe surround yourself wiv more positive people cause you've done amazing chick

sometimes people can be intimidated/threatened by change in others


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks lovely I will make sure I do.... I even had don't get too skinny tho will you... I don't know if they're jealous or there concerned lol.

Anyway its weighing day for me...

I've lost 3lb this week im now 143lbs

This is probably to do with water loss because I consumed a hell lot of carbs whilst on hols... so I'm sticking to the same calories next week and I will see if changes need to be made then.

But then again im looking smaller in the mirror... anyway happy days


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Bad Alan said:


> Definately try it next session, one under one overhand. You'll find one naturally sits more comfortably underhand.
> 
> Form on max sets will always start to give, the last rep of any failure set isn't going to be technical perfection otherwise you haven't surpassed your limits. Only reached them.
> 
> It feels good after thankfully lol, but never during


Have a query about this....(sorry for hijack)

Deads are the bane of my life due to an old injury I'm trying to correct with the help of a professional.....on heavy lifts as soon as my form is even slightly off, I will injure myself....which makes going to failure pretty much impossible...just gone 3 steps back and basically having to start again from scratch...reminds me I have to update my journal 

Anyway, thoughts for overload? I'm still nowhere near my max on deads and looking like I'll never get back there :sad:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Oh and Yummy, your families' negative comments? They're jealous.....


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Beklet said:


> Have a query about this....(sorry for hijack)
> 
> Deads are the bane of my life due to an old injury I'm trying to correct with the help of a professional.....on heavy lifts as soon as my form is even slightly off, I will injure myself....which makes going to failure pretty much impossible...just gone 3 steps back and basically having to start again from scratch...reminds me I have to update my journal
> 
> Anyway, thoughts for overload? I'm still nowhere near my max on deads and looking like I'll never get back there :sad:


It's tough as you don't want to re-injure yourself or make it any worse.

Personally I would take an estimated rep max (say a 5rm) and pull multiple singles with it having 10-15 second breaks between reps. This way you can work at high percentage of your max, form should be perfect each rep as you're fully re-setting yourself and you can try say pull 6-7 singles with a 5rm. So you've overloaded what you're capable of.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Bad Alan said:


> It's tough as you don't want to re-injure yourself or make it any worse.
> 
> Personally I would take an estimated rep max (say a 5rm) and pull multiple singles with it having 10-15 second breaks between reps. This way you can work at high percentage of your max, form should be perfect each rep as you're fully re-setting yourself and you can try say pull 6-7 singles with a 5rm. So you've overloaded what you're capable of.


Sounds sensible......may try that next time (though my current 5rm is somewhat embarrassing it can only get better, right? :lol: )

/hijack


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

What's happened to my thread!! (Only joking) hehe

It was bench press day ...yesterday

I filmed it but it wasn't a pretty site lol

Bench press

25 x 5

30 x 5

35 x 8

Jokerset

40 x 5

First set last

25 x 20 reps

Arnold shoulder press

5 x 10

Laying leg raise

3 x 20

And today I decided to go to my local gym for a change, I did some isolation exercises


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Measured my Bf and it has gone from 30% to 17% in 8 months


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

what would be an ideal BF % before having a go at putting on muscle (bulking) ?? @ah24 @badalan @RXQueenie ..... it would be fab to have your input


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

what would be an ideal BF % before having a go at putting on muscle (bulking) ?? @ah24 @Bad Alan @RXQueenie ..... it would be fab to have your input


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

YummyMummy said:


> what would be an ideal BF % before having a go at putting on muscle (bulking) ?? @ah24 @Bad Alan @RXQueenie ..... it would be fab to have your input


Will's driving. He said he'll reply when we get home  I've no input on this as I've never done a bulk. I'm sure u can do like a recomp? Will just need to get diet and training spot on for that.


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

YummyMummy said:


> what would be an ideal BF % before having a go at putting on muscle (bulking) ?? @ah24 @Bad Alan @RXQueenie ..... it would be fab to have your input


I think a better question would be to look at the long term goal..

Is it a class that requires a lotmore muscle than you're currently carrying? If not, then I don't think a 'bulk' will be needed. I think you also need to take into account your hormonal status. How likely are you (from an insulin management perspective) to store excess bodyfat if you go on a typical 'bulk'.

Personally - and you know my advice is blunt and ALWAYS truthful - I think rather than go by a number % on scales, you need to get lean first. When I say lean, I don't mean female BBer shredded - but as lean as the typical amateur bikini model goes (~12% depending on accuracy of testing). Go by mirror and people's feedback though - NOT the number.

The leaner you get, the more insulin sensitive you'll be. So any attempt at a bulk will be more successful. Instead of 'bulking' though, once you reach that goal, I'd take 'diet breaks' where for short periods of time you go upto and slightly over maintenance calories and relax on the diet a little. 1) This will give you a break mentally 2) You'll certainly be able to gain some lean tissue during this time but with a decreased risk of fat gain.

Unless you were 100% absolutely meticulous I think setting up a proper planned out bulk over X amount of time will just lead to excessive fat gain. And as said, for *most* females I think the risk would out-weigh the benefit.

Due to our hormonal set up (higher androgens and typically better insulin management) I think males can get away with it a little easier. And when we do bulk, a decent amount of muscle is built. Even then - many get it wrong (including myself)!


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

To add - the above is irrelevant if females are taking AAS / T3 etc..


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

ah24 said:


> To add - the above is irrelevant if females are taking AAS / T3 etc..


once again adam your amazing with the advice!!

If I get to 12 % you know what comments I will get hahaha...

Im just concerned about looking stick thin instead of toned or am I over thinking this?

Thanks adam


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

YummyMummy said:


> once again adam your amazing with the advice!!
> 
> If I get to 12 % you know what comments I will get hahaha...
> 
> ...


Way overthinking! Just train hard, and I mean seriously hard, eat clean, and that shape u want will come!

Adjustments obviously needed in future but right now stop worrying.


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> Way overthinking! Just train hard, and I mean seriously hard, eat clean, and that shape u want will come!
> 
> Adjustments obviously needed in future but right now stop worrying.
> 
> always train hard... there's no point if you don't go at it at 100%


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey Lady things seem to be going well


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Yes they def are, Thanks Andy...

I am still loosing Lbs and size... I even went on holiday and came back, someone said I looked like I had lost weight lol.. All I ate there was stodgy carbs.

Need to do a progress picture next week..


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

All good then 

Keep up the epic work.


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Yesterday

was squat day

3 x 40kg

3 x 45kg

8 x 45kg

10 x 40kg

Elevated Split squats

3 x 15-12

Romanian Deads

3 x 15-12

Pullthroughs

3 x 15-12

Reverse Crunches

3 x 20


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Todays session

Shoulders and Tri

OHP

25 x 3

25 x 3

25 x 6

20 x 10

Lat side raises

3 x 12-10

Rear Delt raise

3 x 12-10

Tri ext

3 x 12-10

Rope pulldowns

3 x 12-10


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

YummyMummy said:


> Just over 3 stone in 8 months..even my family who told me I was overweight and I needed to loose weight , don't even comment how I look now its always negative if they do.


U have done a great job Hun.....try not to angry or upset at ppl who have attitude like that, what ur doing is triggering something them that they don't like about the self but don't have the same determination as u to change it. They might not even realise what their saying is negative ?hich is why there's no point letting ur get to u...just do what u feel is right for u.. :thumbup1:


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> U have done a great job Hun.....try not to angry or upset at ppl who have attitude like that, what ur doing is triggering something them that they don't like about the self but don't have the same determination as u to change it. They might not even realise what their saying is negative ?hich is why there's no point letting ur get to u...just do what u feel is right for u.. :thumbup1:


Thanks for that Skye means a lot


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Here is a little video of squat day!!


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)




----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

nice vid looking great by the way keep it up!


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> nice vid looking great by the way keep it up!


Thanks sam... getting there slowly


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

YummyMummy said:


> Thanks sam... getting there slowly


slow and steady is the key!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Good squatting there by the looks , and you look in far better shape then when you started out with this journal, :thumb:


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Greshie said:


> Good squatting there by the looks , and you look in far better shape then when you started out with this journal, :thumb:


Thanks Greshie.... yes a lot better I might do a video of highlights from when I started working out, till now


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey lady seems like things are going well with the training and weight lose.

Keep it going :thumb:


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks andy!!

God I'm starving today.. all I am thinking about is food  My OH is stuffing his face with pasta and potatoes all nice carbs lol


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

YummyMummy said:


> Thanks andy!!
> 
> God I'm starving today.. all I am thinking about is food  *My OH is stuffing his face with pasta and potatoes all nice carbs lo*l


now that is torture :lol:


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

andyhuggins said:


> now that is torture :lol:


and bloody bread!!!! :cursing:

2 more days and then I can have some carbs :thumb:


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

What diet you on?


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

my own and it seems to be working lol... 'Low carb 6 days 1 day high carb'


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Oh it is working for sure. Just wondered what it was.

Bet you can't wait for the high carb day


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

andyhuggins said:


> Oh it is working for sure. Just wondered what it was.
> 
> Bet you can't wait for the high carb day


Too right  

I have figured out the right amount of carbs for 'low carb day' that my body can handle without me wanting to binge carbs. I tried Keto and it doesn't agree with me.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Well it is working with that weight lose.

You train at home?


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

andyhuggins said:


> Well it is working with that weight lose.
> 
> You train at home?


Yes I do .. Sometimes I pop to the gym but its very rare, I like working out in my own space.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

liking the power rack


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Lets look back from when I first started in my home gym hehe- Jesus was that really me!!??


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

You have come along way indeed 3 stone loss is brilliant ( and a new hairdo :thumbup1:  )


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Greshie said:


> You have come along way indeed 3 stone loss is brilliant ( and a new hairdo :thumbup1:  )


Oh yes... going a bit lighter next time.. my hair I mean


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

had a very emotional day... Daniel has been diagnosed with autism. I have actually just completed a back session and it has made me feel a lot better.

deads

3 x 45

3 x 50

8 x 55

Wide Lat pulls

3 x 15-12

Close Lat Pulls

3 x 15-12

DB Rows

4 x 12-8

PB with DB Rows 19.5kg x 8


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

YummyMummy said:


> had a very emotional day... Daniel has been diagnosed with autism. I have actually just completed a back session and it has made me feel a lot better.
> 
> deads
> 
> ...


Good workout there !

At least you know know what you have to deal with for Daniel and will be able to get the necessary help


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

No weight loss or inches lost 

-100 calories now to 1500

Around

150g protein 60g carbs 68g fat


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

YummyMummy said:


> No weight loss or inches lost
> 
> -100 calories now to 1500
> 
> ...


Where have you pulled kcals from fats or carbs? I personally like to take fats down low first leaving timed carbs in and then can start removing carbs once fats are at low point.

Also kcal reduction may not be necessary you need to be bumping the protein up as you are altering the other two macros.


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Bad Alan said:


> Where have you pulled kcals from fats or carbs? I personally like to take fats down low first leaving timed carbs in and then can start removing carbs once fats are at low point.
> 
> Also kcal reduction may not be necessary you need to be bumping the protein up as you are altering the other two macros.


40% p 40% f 20% c

Im slightly confused ... I thought it was better to keep fats high for energy and for loosing fat . Sorry


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

YummyMummy said:


> 40% p 40% f 20% c
> 
> Im slightly confused ... I thought it was better to keep fats high for energy and for loosing fat . Sorry


Some people do, I was just saying how

I'd do it. Was wondering where you had pulled kcals from, the answer is everywhere to keep ratios?

I find I get ripped quick when fats are low and carbs are timed around training. Protein also could do with bumping now carbs are dropping lower IMO.


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Bad Alan said:


> Some people do, I was just saying how
> 
> I'd do it. Was wondering where you had pulled kcals from, the answer is everywhere to keep ratios?
> 
> I find I get ripped quick when fats are low and carbs are timed around training. Protein also could do with bumping now carbs are dropping lower IMO.


I see.. might give that a go .. what would the ratios be..?

Calories have been calculated by lean body mass


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Did a chest and bicep session and took some progress pictures this morning , I'll write it up later. This afternoon had my hair done for xmas 

Very happy with pictures, def look leaner than last months :thumbup:


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Catch up with that later then lady.


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Here they are!!


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Respect to you lady. Defo see a change :thumb:

Rocking the new hair


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

andyhuggins said:


> Respect to you lady. Defo see a change :thumb:
> 
> Rocking the new hair


Thanks andy.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

YummyMummy said:


> Thanks an


Praise where it is due lady


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

andyhuggins said:


> Praise where it is due lady


Yes I've come a long way. Cant believe when I see really old pics of me.

Got a long way to go but I'll plod a long


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Make those pics drive you on.

Dont forget it is a marathon not a sprint.

Just keep going not far know


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Subbed...You're doing well :thumb:


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

lee85 said:


> Subbed...You're doing well :thumb:


Thanks... Cool , nice to have you on board


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Chest and Biceps

Bench Press

3 x 30

3 x 35

5 x 40

Inc Bench Press

3 x 15-12

DB Flyes

3 x 15-12

Barbell Curl

3 x 12-10

Cable Curl

3 x 15-12


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

you're doing well chick

figure looking good and god you're dedicated!!! inspires me

are you thinking of a tummy tuck?


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Loveleelady said:


> you're doing well chick
> 
> figure looking good and god you're dedicated!!! inspires me
> 
> are you thinking of a tummy tuck?


Well we see how it goes at the moment, still got some to BF to shift.... but at this moment in time it's the last thing on my mind. I need to sort my family out first


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

YummyMummy said:


> Well we see how it goes at the moment, still got some to BF to shift.... but at this moment in time it's the last thing on my mind. I need to sort my family out first


See your point. Family first and foremost.


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

andyhuggins said:


> See your point. Family first and foremost.


Also the thought of surgery scares me


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

andyhuggins said:


> See your point. Family first and foremost.


x2..family first of course


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

So why do it. You are still making gains so just keep going.


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

YummyMummy said:


> Also the thought of surgery scares me


ok fair enough, all in good time!


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Loveleelady said:


> ok fair enough, all in good time!


Thanks for popping in tho love


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

YummyMummy said:


> Thanks for popping in tho love


no probs I wasn't being cheeky either was just interested in your long term goals

id take every bit of surgery I cud lmao


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Loveleelady said:


> no probs I wasn't being cheeky either was just interested in your long term goals
> 
> id take every bit of surgery I cud lmao


I wouldn't know where to start tbh... would I have to go private?


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

YummyMummy said:


> I wouldn't know where to start tbh... would I have to go private?


no I think in England its really easy to get on the nhs - the doctors aren't as kind in northern Ireland lol


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Loveleelady said:


> no probs I wasn't being cheeky either was just interested in your long term goals
> 
> id take every bit of surgery I cud lmao


and by the way I meant I wud take all the surgery for me didn't mean for u lol

cause do think you look great in your pictures


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

andyhuggins said:


> So why do it. You are still making gains so just keep going.


Your right Andy.. :rockon:


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Loveleelady said:


> no probs I wasn't being cheeky either was just interested in your long term goals
> 
> id take every bit of surgery I cud lmao


You don't need it lady


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

andyhuggins said:


> You don't need it lady


lmao if u seen me nakid ud disagree


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

YummyMummy said:


> Your right Andy.. :rockon:


I see were @Loveleelady is coming from.

But just keep doing what you are doing till it stops.

You will be suprised :thumb:


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Loveleelady said:


> lmao if u seen me nakid ud disagree


I very much doubt that


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Loveleelady said:


> lmao if u seen me nakid ud disagree


Bet your stunning


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Loveleelady said:


> no I think in England its really easy to get on the nhs - the doctors aren't as kind in northern Ireland lol


Not true. You have to go through months of counselling etc first - its a real nightmare lol.

Yummy you're better off going private anyway imo.


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> Not true. You have to go through months of counselling etc first - its a real nightmare lol.
> 
> Yummy you're better off going private anyway imo.


they don't even give the counselling bit here lol theyd just laff at u and tell u catch urself on

all the stories of ops in the papers are English ones who got it


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

YummyMummy said:


> Bet your stunning


you are both stunning ladies


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Morning all... well its a rest day today, well for working out anyway. 

Going to have my usual carb up with a cheat meal... it seems to work and keeps me sane for cutting. M & S meal deal I reckon


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

YummyMummy said:


> Morning all... well its a rest day today, well for working out anyway.
> 
> Going to have my usual carb up with a cheat meal... it seems to work and keeps me sane for cutting. M & S meal deal I reckon


Morning. Enjoy your rest day :thumb:


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

lee85 said:


> Morning. Enjoy your rest day :thumb:


Morning... For deffo :thumb:


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Did you enjoy the carb up


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

andyhuggins said:


> Did you enjoy the carb up


Yes enjoyed it very much... now back to working hard... HIIT completed this morning and its legs this afternoon:sly:


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Feeling a little down about my stomach area, just thinking negative thoughts.... my ultimate dream is to compete but with my stomach the way it is ... I don't think I'll will pursue my dream


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

YummyMummy said:


> Feeling a little down about my stomach area, just thinking negative thoughts.... my ultimate dream is to compete but with my stomach the way it is ... I don't think I'll will pursue my dream


I thought that a few years ago. Also had same thoughts as u re: not competing.... and now I'm 20 odd weeks out from a show. It will tighten. Takes years... but u know that  stick with the plan!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

YummyMummy said:


> Feeling a little down about my stomach area, just thinking negative thoughts.... my ultimate dream is to compete but with my stomach the way it is ... I don't think I'll will pursue my dream


You think you won't perue your dream...the only reason you think you won't is because you know you will! It's not a choice and don't make it one.

Kick those negatives thoughts to f*ck, be you, enjoy your training and do what you want to...you only get life once, don't be held back


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

lee85 said:


> You think you won't perue your dream...the only reason you think you won't is because you know you will! It's not a choice and don't make it one.
> 
> Kick those negatives thoughts to f*ck, be you, enjoy your training and do what you want to...you only get life once, don't be held back


Your right Lee ! I have kicked them and I'm going to smash my legs this afternoon and hope the latic acid doesn't kill me 

Thanks Lee x


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

YummyMummy said:


> Your right Lee ! I have kicked them and I'm going to smash my legs this afternoon and hope the latic acid doesn't kill me
> 
> Thanks Lee x


I'm never wrong  . That's what I like to see! Smash the fecking jebus out yourself and enjoy every second :thumb:


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks to @Bad Alan im going to bump my protein up and lower fat... try it for a couple of weeks and see how I get on :thumbup:


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> I thought that a few years ago. Also had same thoughts as u re: not competing.... and now I'm 20 odd weeks out from a show. It will tighten. Takes years... but u know that  stick with the plan!


As I've said before... such an inspiration queenie


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

God what a leg session, really hated it!! that means I worked hard :lol:

Squats

5 x 45

3 x 50

3 x 55

Elevated split squats

3 x 15

Pullthroughs

3 x 15-12

Front squats

3 x 15-10

I got a PB on Front Squats 28kg x 10  

Legs are killing already so I am very pleased that I pushed my self 110%- Got a twinge in my left knee when squatting only happened a couple of times but I will keep my eye on it...


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Good session, Yummy. Well done on the PB too, as you say - watch that knee! :thumbup1:


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Laurieloz said:


> Good session, Yummy. Well done on the PB too, as you say - watch that knee! :thumbup1:


Should I strap it up if it hurts again ?


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

YummyMummy said:


> Should I strap it up if it hurts again ?


I would, or a support.

Maybe decrease the weights for a while or even rest the legs for a few days.


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Laurieloz said:


> I would, or a support.
> 
> Maybe decrease the weights for a while or even rest the legs for a few days.


Im not doing legs again till next week and then it will be deload week for me...


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

YummyMummy said:


> Im not doing legs again till next week and then it will be deload week for me...


That's good. Plenty of rest for those knees:thumbup1:


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Morning... legs don't seem bad this morning... but my stomach is giving me jip, serious jip


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Lucky you! I usually can't walk for days after  lol ...except for the stomach thing, you had that before?


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

lee85 said:


> Lucky you! I usually can't walk for days after  lol ...except for the stomach thing, you had that before?


No its strange... feel ok now but I couldn't get off the toilet


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

YummyMummy said:


> No its strange... feel ok now but I couldn't get off the toilet


Drink more water. When you say couldn't get off the toilet, do you mean a pain was keeping you from standing upright?


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

lee85 said:


> Drink more water. When you say couldn't get off the toilet, do you mean a pain was keeping you from standing upright?


Oh no... more like the S***s


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

YummyMummy said:


> Oh no... more like the S***s


Lol! Ooft, didn't expect that...you eat something dodgy?


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

lee85 said:


> Lol! Ooft, didn't expect that...you eat something dodgy?


I've eaten what I usually eat so I dont know... maybe a one off . I hope your not eating your breakfast lol


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

YummyMummy said:


> I've eaten what I usually eat so I dont know... maybe a one off . I hope your not eating your breakfast lol


It's all good, that should clear up, not pleasant thing to have in the morning. haha, I eat early, you never know what you're gonna read on here in the morning lol


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

What's fibre intake like?

I've had to up mine while in a deficit on Adams and Williams advice!


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> What's fibre intake like?
> 
> I've had to up mine while in a deficit on Adams and Williams advice!


Not very good but Ive never had problems before... maybe its because ive upped my protein


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

YummyMummy said:


> Not very good but Ive never had problems before... maybe its because ive upped my protein


How much have u upped it by???


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> How much have u upped it by???


20-30g


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

YummyMummy said:


> 20-30g


Of actual protein?

I know major diet changes can affect toilet habits but upping pro by that much I doubt it. More likely to be aftermath of your cheat meal/carb up, whatever u call it.

I def recommend upping fibre. The men speak sense!


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> Of actual protein?
> 
> I know major diet changes can affect toilet habits but upping pro by that much I doubt it. More likely to be aftermath of your cheat meal/carb up, whatever u call it.
> 
> I def recommend upping fibre. The men speak sense!


They sure do!!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Have you been eating more eggs ? I know that if I eat lots of eggs I have problems in the toilet department. I know it was the eggs because as soon as I stopped eating them the problem went away.


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Eggsactly! :rolleye:

I rarely eat eggs these days because of the same problem. I get a very swollen stomach and then....:eek:

Hope you're feeling better soon, Yummy


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Laurieloz said:


> Eggsactly! :rolleye:
> 
> I rarely eat eggs these days because of the same problem. I get a very swollen stomach and then....:eek:


Thank god for that. I thought I was the only one who suffers this way.


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

aad123 said:


> Thank god for that. I thought I was the only one who suffers this way.


It's odd and never used to happen in my bodybuilding years. I could eat 4-6 boiled ir scrambled eggs a day.

Now I just end up with this bloatedness followed by the toilet and usually a headache too. And a fried egg gives me the runs! :huh:

Sorry about all this, Yummy


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

aad123 said:


> Have you been eating more eggs ? I know that if I eat lots of eggs I have problems in the toilet department. I know it was the eggs because as soon as I stopped eating them the problem went away.


No but thanks anyways.... I can't eat eggs they disagree with me ... get terrible indigestion after eating them


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

A lot of toilet talk in here lmao!

How you feeling this morning YM?


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Feeling positive today.. looking forward to training later.

How are you hun


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

YummyMummy said:


> Feeling positive today.. looking forward to training later.
> 
> How are you hun


That's good. stay that way, it only brings good things 

I'm good, just downed my prewo shake with creapure, so getting ready for a leg session


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

lee85 said:


> That's good. stay that way, it only brings good things
> 
> I'm good, just downed my prewo shake with creapure, so getting ready for a leg session


what's creapure? Enjoy hahahaha:whistling:


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Hey @YummyMummy

Whatcha doing today?


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

mrssalvatore said:


> Hey @YummyMummy
> 
> Whatcha doing today?


Hey hun.... Well I did fasted HIIT this morning, then went shopping with my little man, going to the gym this afternoon it's CHEST day :w00t:

and you???


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

YummyMummy said:


> Hey hun.... Well I did fasted HIIT this morning, then went shopping with my little man, going to the gym this afternoon it's CHEST day :w00t:
> 
> and you???


Shovelled dinner down... Lol

What you bought anything nice?? I neee to do more shopping...

I hate shopping, people get everywhere and then stop smack bang in front of you talking!! The amount of people I have almost clobbered is unbelievable lol

I've had a chest and leg day to catch up


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

mrssalvatore said:


> Shovelled dinner down... Lol
> 
> What you bought anything nice?? I neee to do more shopping...
> 
> ...


I hate shopping too..didn't get anything... I was looking for presents for my brother but didn't see anything . I need to go again without DS though...


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

YummyMummy said:


> what's creapure? Enjoy hahahaha:whistling:


Just creatine 

http://www.myprotein.com/sports-nutrition/creatine-monohydrate-creapure/10529740.html


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey lady, You feeling better mentally and bodily know?


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

andyhuggins said:


> Hey lady, You feeling better mentally and bodily know?


yes I am thanks andy... I don't know where its come from but I'm feeling more determined and positive now, I really want this and I love training and eating


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

YummyMummy said:


> yes I am thanks andy... I don't know where its come from but I'm feeling more determined and positive now, I really want this and I love training and eating


Thats good to hear  The mind can play some really aweful tricks on you when you least expect it. nice to see the positive drive back.

Did you say you wanted to compete?


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

andyhuggins said:


> Thats good to hear  The mind can play some really aweful tricks on you when you least expect it. nice to see the positive drive back.
> 
> Did you say you wanted to compete?


That is my ultimate DREEEAAAAMMMM!!! Just to get on stage 

You are so right about the mind, its a complex thing but can be a pain in the Ar$e


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

YummyMummy said:


> That is my ultimate DREEEAAAAMMMM!!! Just to get on stage
> 
> You are so right about the mind, its a complex thing but can be a pain in the Ar$e


*When* you compete. You will find out that the mind is the biggest battle of all believe me


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

andyhuggins said:


> *When* you compete. You will find out that the mind is the biggest battle of all believe me


I can imagine... anyone who gets on the stage... is a winner in my eyes


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

That must make me a winner then :lol:

How long have you been training seriously?


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

andyhuggins said:


> That must make me a winner then :lol:
> 
> How long have you been training seriously?


seriously... only 9 months


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

here is a video of my workout today...






Bench Press

5 x 30

3 x 35

5 x 40

JS

1 x 45kg PB!!

Inc Bench Press

3 x 12-10

Flyes

4 x 12-10

Biceps

Barbell Curls

3 x 12-10

Cable Curls

4 x 15-12


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Only 9 months and you have come so far 

To be honest that session looked easy for you. ALL GOOD TO GO


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Nice session and an excellent vid too. Good work, Yummy! :thumbup1:


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks guys...

andy on the isolation exercises I am showing my first set on camera


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

YummyMummy said:


> Thanks guys...
> 
> andy on the isolation exercises I am showing my first set on camera


Hey Lady, They all looked easy to be fair. Go for an increase and you will be suprised what you achieve.


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

andyhuggins said:


> Hey Lady, They all looked easy to be fair. Go for an increase and you will be suprised what you achieve.


I always worry about my form tho


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

How will you know unless you go for it. 

form will go on the last few reps. You just build on that.


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

andyhuggins said:


> How will you know unless you go for it.
> 
> form will go on the last few reps. You just build on that.


Next workout I promise to go heavy


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Maybe im being silly here, but doesnt fiber make u poop more?

So if she has a case of the sh*ts, then advising to eat more fiber is the opposite of what she needs?

Agree with Andy, you can def lift heavier. Altho theres a guy in my work who benches 40k so your above him


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

YummyMummy said:


> Next workout I promise to go heavy


Thats the thing. Aim high every time.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Madoxx said:


> Maybe im being silly here, but doesnt fiber make u poop more?
> 
> So if she has a case of the sh*ts, then advising to eat more fiber is the opposite of what she needs?
> 
> Agree with Andy, you can def lift heavier. Altho theres a guy in my work who benches 40k so your above him


Its all about what suits the person. Once you find that sweet spot you are good to go


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Madoxx said:


> Maybe im being silly here, but doesnt fiber make u poop more?
> 
> So if she has a case of the sh*ts, then advising to eat more fiber is the opposite of what she needs?
> 
> Agree with Andy, you can def lift heavier. Altho theres a guy in my work who benches 40k so your above him


Least I've lifted heavier than someone else :lol:

Back day...today yayyyy! !


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

I never know with isolation exercises either to do 3 sets or 4 sets 12-8?


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

YummyMummy said:


> I never know with isolation exercises either to do 3 sets or 4 sets 12-8?


I tend to do three sets on the main isolations ............

just my personal preference and no scientific reason behind it...


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Greshie said:


> I tend to do three sets on the main isolations ............
> 
> just my personal preference and no scientific reason behind it...


Thanks, thats cool to know..


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

YummyMummy said:


> I never know with isolation exercises either to do 3 sets or 4 sets 12-8?


Depends on goals.

Im smashing out 4 sets of 15 reps at mo


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> Depends on goals.
> 
> Im smashing out 4 sets of 15 reps at mo


well i'm still cutting right now.. i still have BF to shift


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

YummyMummy said:


> well i'm still cutting right now.. i still have BF to shift


I still think u can lift heavier and for more reps. Don't worry about form on the last couple of a set... just push them out! Literally want to walk out of there dying.

Tempted to have a session with u next time I'm at @Bad Alans!


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> I still think u can lift heavier and for more reps. Don't worry about form on the last couple of a set... just push them out! Literally want to walk out of there dying.
> 
> Tempted to have a session with u next time I'm at @Bad Alans!


That would be awesome claire!!


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

YummyMummy said:


> That would be awesome claire!!


 @RXQueenie will organise/set up a date and time. We will see if you think it was a good idea at the end of the session


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Back and Abs

Deads

5 x 45

5 x 50

5 x 55

5 x 60

4 x 65kg ( my body weight yayy)

Wide lat Pulls

12 x 30

10 x 30

8 x 35

close grip pulls

12 x 30

10 x 35

8 x 35

Bent O Rows

12 x 30

10 x 30

8 x 35

Abs

Reverse Crunches

3 x 20

superset with

Oblique Twists

Here is a video


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

YummyMummy said:


> That would be awesome claire!!





Bad Alan said:


> @RXQueenie will organise/set up a date and time. We will see if you think it was a good idea at the end of the session


Will finalise dates for new year, Will, and hopefully fit it in then if you're around, Vicky??


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> Will finalise dates for new year, Will, and hopefully fit it in then if you're around, Vicky??


Yes that sounds good to me


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

YummyMummy said:


> Yes that sounds good to me


Fab. Done and in the diary!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Nice session and vid too!


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

lee85 said:


> Nice session and vid too!


Thanks Lee... I'm shattered now ... shoulders tomorrow and thats me done for the week


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

YummyMummy said:


> Thanks Lee... I'm shattered now ... shoulders tomorrow and thats me done for the week


Well deserved rest I recon. And handy its a Friday


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

lee85 said:


> Well deserved rest I recon. And handy its a Friday


Perfect timing for works xmas do..


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

YummyMummy said:


> Perfect timing for works xmas do..


Enjoy that! Meal or just drinks? My old work took us out to a Greek restaurant 2 years ago, all we could eat and free booze...great night! Have a good one YM!


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Very good sesh there, Yummy M. :thumbup1:


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

lee85 said:


> Enjoy that! Meal or just drinks? My old work took us out to a Greek restaurant 2 years ago, all we could eat and free booze...great night! Have a good one YM!


Yes the lot... don't spend any money  

Just finished a hardcore HIIT session... I was nearly sick wanted it to end.. but I finished and feel buzzing now


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

YummyMummy said:


> Yes the lot... don't spend any money
> 
> Just finished a hardcore HIIT session... I was nearly sick wanted it to end.. but I finished and feel buzzing now


Yus! Result! 

Haha, thats a good session then, nothing says it better than nearly puking


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

I don't know what the weather is like for everyone else but today it's shockingly windy.. two fence panels have gone and my wooden gate is broken 

I think I will be training shoulders and tris tomorrow... OH is in hospital today so I'll do it in the morning


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Snow and the like here! I had to save our small tree thing and our fence broke too. ..bastard weather!

Hope you OH is okay


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

lee85 said:


> Snow and the like here! I had to save our small tree thing and our fence broke too. ..bastard weather!
> 
> Hope you OH is okay


Hes good just went in for some tests 

If he gets back this afternoon I will probably hit the gym


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

YummyMummy said:


> Hes good just went in for some tests
> 
> If he gets back this afternoon I will probably hit the gym


Howd it go? Everything okay? Did you get a session done?


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

lee85 said:


> Howd it go? Everything okay? Did you get a session done?


I didn't train today

But tomorrow I will smash my delts

Just got back from aldi , got my chicken, mince and sweet potatoes:thumbup:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

YummyMummy said:


> I didn't train today
> 
> But tomorrow I will smash my delts
> 
> Just got back from aldi , got my chicken, mince and sweet potatoes:thumbup:


That's what i like to hear YM!

How much was the chicken from there? I get 5kg for Musclefood for 25. Could save you money?

Sweet pots are the business! !


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

lee85 said:


> That's what i like to hear YM!
> 
> How much was the chicken from there? I get 5kg for Musclefood for 25. Could save you money?
> 
> Sweet pots are the business! !


I love sweet potato soo tasty! !

Around 6.89 for 1kg


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

YummyMummy said:


> I love sweet potato soo tasty! !
> 
> Around 6.89 for 1kg


I used to hate them. ..but that changed 

That's not to bad.


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

lee85 said:


> I used to hate them. ..but that changed
> 
> That's not to bad.


I would get mine from MF but they don't accept my card


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

YummyMummy said:


> I would get mine from MF but they don't accept my card


Is it just your card type that's the problem?


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

lee85 said:


> Is it just your card type that's the problem?


Yes


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

YummyMummy said:


> Yes


That sucks 

Still, by the time you pay for delivery it works out near enough the same. You probably pay a 5r more.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 1, 2008)

Just seen you July and November progress pics. Excellent work all over. Quad transformation unbelievable.

Keep up the good work.


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

flapjack said:


> Just seen you July and November progress pics. Excellent work all over. Quad transformation unbelievable.
> 
> Keep up the good work.


Welcome Flapjack....

Thanks for your kind comments... I have been working hard for the past 8 months

Ive still got a long way to go, but I'll get there..


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Morning all....

well its a very good morning for me 

Lost 2lb this week, changing my diet and keep calories the same has done the trick 

I'm 140.8lbs this morning


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

YummyMummy said:


> Morning all....
> 
> well its a very good morning for me
> 
> ...


Awesome news YM! Good morning and well done!


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

YummyMummy said:


> Morning all....
> 
> well its a very good morning for me
> 
> ...


Did you go with lowering other macros and replacing with protein?

40/40/20 is a decent starting point (not always ideal) but adjustments shouldn't be made taking kcals from all macros IMO so the percentages will change.

Well done.


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Bad Alan said:


> Did you go with lowering other macros and replacing with protein?
> 
> 40/40/20 is a decent starting point (not always ideal) but adjustments shouldn't be made taking kcals from all macros IMO so the percentages will change.
> 
> Well done.


Yes I took your advice on board...  I increased protein and lowered fat. I have def noticed difference in how I look in the mirror.

Thanks Will :thumb:


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Delts and Triceps

Seated OHP

5 x 20

5 x 25

5 x 25

5 x 25

4 x 28.5

Side Raise

12 x 12kg

10 x 12kg

10 x 12kg

8 x 12kg

Arnold Press

12 x 12kg

10 x 12kg

8 x 14.5kg

8 x 14.5kg

Rear delt raise

12 x 9.5kg

10 x 9.5kg

10 x 12kg

10 x 12kg

Tri Ext

12 x 17kg

10 x 19.5kg

8 x 19.5kg

8 x 21kg

Rope Pulldowns

12 x 12.5kg

10 x 12.5kg

10 x 15kg

8 x 15kg


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Good session as usual, and well done on the weight loss. That's a kilo in a week. Great going, Yums!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Nice routine YM! I miss those rope pulldowns  .


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

lee85 said:


> Nice routine YM! I miss those rope pulldowns  .


There my favourite for the triceps


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

YummyMummy said:


> *DNP Cycle - 14 days *
> 
> After doing loads and loads of research, I have decided to do a 2 week cycle of DNP.
> 
> ...


Is this a joke???


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Here is me before I went out last night...


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Loving the hair 

Why the cycle?


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

YummyMummy said:


> *DNP Cycle - 14 days *
> 
> After doing loads and loads of research, I have decided to do a 2 week cycle of DNP.
> 
> ...


So weight loss is going well and you're making good in roads into a successful lifestyle change and you add dnp? Exhausting avenues before needed is a strong cause of burn out and un-sustainable change.

Dnp will mess with your head massively due to its water retention and ability to flatten any muscle out, it is also completely unecessary in 95% of users and a hazard/risk that can and should be avoided.

I'm very liberal and open to all drug use but I've dieted to competition level lean and I've never felt the need to use this.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Bad Alan said:


> So weight loss is going well and you're making good in roads into a successful lifestyle change and you add dnp? Exhausting avenues before needed is a strong cause of burn out and un-sustainable change.
> 
> Dnp will mess with your head massively due to its water retention and ability to flatten any muscle out, it is also completely unecessary in 95% of users and a hazard/risk that can and should be avoided.
> 
> I'm very liberal and open to all drug use but I've dieted to competition level lean and I've never felt the need to use this.


Agree entirely mate.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

YummyMummy said:


> Here is me before I went out last night...
> 
> View attachment 141737


Great new hair do ... looks really cool ..................

I wouldn't touch DNP with a barge pole :nono: by all accounts it's nasty stuff as @Bad Alan says ...


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

YummyMummy said:


> Here is me before I went out last night...
> 
> View attachment 141737


 :thumbup1: :wub:


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey @YummyMummy what's going on?


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> Hey @YummyMummy what's going on?


She's removed the post. Maybe she's doing more research or maybe she's just not going to tell anyone when she's on it


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

RXQueenie said:


> She's removed the post. Maybe she's doing more research or maybe she's just not going to tell anyone when she's on it


Where did she get the idea from?

It just came out of the blue.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> Where did she get the idea from?
> 
> It just came out of the blue.


I've no idea. She hasn't spoken to me about it but might have spoken to one of the other girls I guess. Cant believe someone would advise her to do it when fatloss is going awesome for her!


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Something is wrong for sure.

All we can hope is that she takes notice of your posts.


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

All is ok... I've been catching up on my sleep after the xmas party.

Going to train legs today... I've removed my post about dnp , probably was the wrong thing to do. Hope we can all still be friends


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

YummyMummy said:


> All is ok... I've been catching up on my sleep after the xmas party.
> 
> Going to train legs today... I've removed my post about dnp , probably was the wrong thing to do. Hope we can all still be friends


Everyone was only concerned and wants to see you continue to do well, the posts were to try show you that you don't need to use that and just carry on as you are because it's working.

It's a long process but you've got to be in it for the long haul  stick to your current plan and small adjustments as you go not drastic measures that aren't necessary.


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

You enjoy yourself at the xmas party? Good morning


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

lee85 said:


> You enjoy yourself at the xmas party? Good morning


Yes I had a good time but it doesn't do me any good the next day, I was absolutely shattered


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

YummyMummy said:


> Yes I had a good time but it doesn't do me any good the next day, I was absolutely shattered


Lol. Booze is never a good idea. Best decision I made was becoming sober over a year ago.

At least you got a mega munch


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

lee85 said:


> Lol. Booze is never a good idea. Best decision I made was becoming sober over a year ago.
> 
> At least you got a mega munch


That's good going , I'm thinking of doing the same


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

hey yummy whats your typical daily diet like on good days and did eggs make you constipated lol?

youre doing really well girl its easy to be impatient I know ive been there just stick at whats clearly working very well for you

no harm considering other things but if u still losin youre on track


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

YummyMummy said:


> That's good going , I'm thinking of doing the same


You should, you're not really missing out on anything except hangovers and bad memories (if you remember anything lol)


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Loveleelady said:


> hey yummy whats your typical daily diet like on good days and did eggs make you constipated lol?
> 
> youre doing really well girl its easy to be impatient I know ive been there just stick at whats clearly working very well for you
> 
> no harm considering other things but if u still losin youre on track


Thanks ladyy no they give me indigestion my diet is spot on.



lee85 said:


> You should, you're not really missing out on anything except hangovers and bad memories (if you remember anything lol)


I know and I didn't get drunk but it still dehydrated me and I was knackered after not getting home till 2am.


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

YummyMummy said:


> I know and I didn't get drunk but it still dehydrated me and I was knackered after not getting home till 2am.


Ooft. Late one eh!

At least you're all good for today's leg session :thumb:


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

YummyMummy said:


> Thanks ladyy no they give me indigestion my diet is spot on.
> 
> I know and I didn't get drunk but it still dehydrated me and I was knackered after not getting home till 2am.


o rite I see was just looking for ideas for my own diet see what works for others


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Loveleelady said:


> o rite I see was just looking for ideas for my own diet see what works for others


High protein low carb low fat


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

YummyMummy said:


> High protein low carb low fat


cheers


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

lee85 said:


> You should, you're not really missing out on anything except hangovers and bad memories (if you remember anything lol)


and they get worse as you get older !


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Greshie said:


> and they get worse as you get older !


I can imagine, it's hard enough when there's responsibilities too


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Legs

squats

5 x 40kg

5 x 45kg

5 x 50kg

4 x 55kg

2 x 55kg

Couldn't reach 60 but I will soon enough!! My knee is still giving a problem its not painful as such but I can feel it when I go below parallel in the squat. I really need to get some knee supports.

3 x 20 walking lunges

5kg x 10

10kg x 10

10kg x 10

Pullthroughs

15 x 15kg

12 x 15kg

12 x 17kg

Front Squats

15 x 20

12 x 25

10 x 28.5

10 x 30 ( PB!!!)


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Legs

squats

5 x 40kg

5 x 45kg

5 x 50kg

4 x 55kg

2 x 55kg

Couldn't reach 60 but I will soon enough!! My knee is still giving a problem its not painful as such but I can feel it when I go below parallel in the squat. I really need to get some knee supports.

3 x 20 walking lunges

5kg x 10

10kg x 10

10kg x 10

Pullthroughs

15 x 15kg

12 x 15kg

12 x 17kg

Front Squats

15 x 20

12 x 25

10 x 28.5

10 x 30 ( PB!!!)


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

YummyMummy said:


> Legs
> 
> squats
> 
> ...


Well done on the personal best


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Are you all recovered now lady?

Brilliant news on the:thumb: PB


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

andyhuggins said:


> Are you all recovered now lady?
> 
> Brilliant news on the:thumb: PB


Thanks hun,

Feeling tired still , need another early night I reckon


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Well rest is just important sweetie.

nice to see the weights on the up :thumb:


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

no training yesterday 

Another late night... boyzone was brilliant hehe. Finished HIIT this morning... roll on tonight when I will be training chest and biceps yayyyy


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

how are things going in here

merry xmas


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> how are things going in here
> 
> merry xmas


Awesome thanks merry xmas to you too... need to get my tree up


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

YummyMummy said:


> no training yesterday
> 
> Another late night... boyzone was brilliant hehe. Finished HIIT this morning... roll on tonight when I will be training chest and biceps yayyyy


Sounded like a good nite :thumb:

Where's the update then @YummyMummy


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

I've just finished my workout... and finished eating my beef chili 

Chest!!

Bench Press

10 x 30kg

8 x 35kg

8 x 35kg

6 x 27.5kg

Inc Press

10 x 30kg

10 x 30kg

8 x 30kg

6 x 35kg

DB Flyes

12 x 12kg

12 x 12kg

10 x 14.5kg

8 x 14.5kg

Biceps!!

B.B Curls

12 x 20kg

10 x 22.5kg

7 x 25kg

6 x 25kg

Cable Curls

12 x 15kg

11 x 15kg

8 x 17.5kg

8 x 17.5kg

Awesome workout!!! really enjoyed it feel like I push my self more with 4 sets


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Great work out there Vicky ! :thumbup1:


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

YummyMummy said:


> I've just finished my workout... and finished eating my beef chili
> 
> Chest!!
> 
> ...


GR8 workout.

Good to see you are pushing yourself.

The results will be awesome.


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

andyhuggins said:


> GR8 workout.
> 
> Good to see you are pushing yourself.
> 
> The results will be awesome.


Cheers me dears...

I hope so.....


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

YummyMummy said:


> Cheers me dears...
> 
> I hope so.....


They will be epic if you believe they will be.

Just keep doing what you are doing and you will be on stage sweetie :thumb:


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Morning all... slept well feeling very refreshed ready for another hard session. Back and Abs tonight


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

Same for me tonight I think, have to check the book , weighted crunches , leg raises deads, pulldowns and pull ups lovely


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Back and Abs

BACK!!

Deads

8 x 50

8 x 55

5 x 60

5 x 65

3 x 70 PB!!!! :clap:

Wide Lat Pulls

12 x 30

10 x 30

8 x 35

8 x 35

Close Grip Pulls

12 x 30

10 x 30

8 x 35

8 x 35

Bent Over Rows

12 x 30

10 x 35

8 x 35

8 x 37.5

ABS!!

Reverse Crunch

3 x 20

Laying Leg Ext

3 x 20

Really tired tonight and it was bloody freezing in my gym tonight !- Very happy with PB and pushed my self hard... def feeling it now lol


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

YummyMummy said:


> Back and Abs
> 
> BACK!!
> 
> ...


Well done on another pb missus  :clap:


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

mrssalvatore said:


> Well done on another pb missus  :clap:


Thanks luv


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

Getting stronger everyday well done chuck


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Congrats on the Deads PB :thumb:


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

johnnya said:


> Getting stronger everyday well done chuck


cheers hun



Greshie said:


> Congrats on the Deads PB :thumb:


thanks gresh... its nice to see myself lifting over my own body weight


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Niiiice deads. Going up nicely!


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Well done for your new PB. Awsome !


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Morning...

Well had a sort of decent night sleep... kids woke me up twice in the night and now I have a lovely sore throat... looks like I am getting a cold.

HIIT this morning and then I'm getting the Christmas tree and decorations down from the loft, wrap presents and sign cards. That's my mission for today.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Well done on the PB. Your progress so far is amazing. Keep pushing hard and doing what your doing as your doing great. :thumb:


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey Lady pb's coming thick and fast now :thumb:


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

They sure are  @andyhuggins

I was feeling it yesterday.... DOMS in my lower back.

Today is Delts and Triceps....


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

I weighed my self this morning and there is no change in weight but there is definitely change in my clothes.. I really need to do some serious clothes shopping after xmas! Everything is baggy. I've gone from size 16 to size 12 'happy days' 

I will take measurements tomorrow morning


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

YummyMummy said:


> I weighed my self this morning and there is no change in weight but there is definitely change in my clothes.. I really need to do some serious clothes shopping after xmas! Everything is baggy. I've gone from size 16 to size 12 'happy days'
> 
> I will take measurements tomorrow morning


FOOKING WE'LL DONE MISSUS..you're getting to the stage where the mirror should be your scales as your muscle mass increases

Brilliant yums :thumb:


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks john...

I'm not good at judging by the mirror... I would rather go by measurements just for reassurance, sometimes our minds can play tricks on us x


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

YummyMummy said:


> Thanks john...
> 
> I'm not good at judging by the mirror... I would rather go by measurements just for reassurance, sometimes our minds can play tricks on us x


I'm not good with mirrors either, don't worry you're not alone.


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

Me neither to honest ,I was just trying to be encouraging ...LOL


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

That is awesome lady 16 to 12 :thumb:

maybe just try taking measurements with a tape, try and use the mirror and photo's are a good thing too as you have done in the past.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

@YummyMummy How did the workout go sweetie?


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Delts!!

Seated Press

12 x 20kg

8 x 25

8 x 25

4 x 27.5

Lat Side Raise

12 x 12kg

10 x 12kg

8 x 14.5kg

8 x 14.5

Arnold DB Press

12 x 12kg

9 x 14.5kg

8 x 14.5kg

6 x 14.5kg

rear delt flyes

12 x 12kg

10 x 12kg

8 x 14.5kg

8 x 14.5kg

Tri Ext

12 x 17kg

10 x 17kg

8 x 19.5kg

6 x 21kg

Rope Pulldowns

12 x 12.5kg

10 x 12.5kg

10 x 15kg

6 x 17.5kg

Enjoyed the workout


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

that was a sweet session lady.

Enjoying it is a bonus :lol:


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

I say I enjoyed it .... :whistling:


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Good for you. That is what makes you do the next session.

you in the 45+ thread tonight?


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks again... yes I'll pop my head in


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Extensive session there, Yums. Very neat and concise write-up too.

:thumbup1:


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

No inches lost from my waist or hips for a while now, getting worried 

should I up my cardio?? or reduce calories... I dont trust these mirrors


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

YummyMummy said:


> No inches lost from my waist or hips for a while now, getting worried
> 
> should I up my cardio?? or reduce calories... I dont trust these mirrors


change

when the inch loss has slowed for me in past (ive lost over 5 stone) I changed things up

threw in different exercises, changed my cardio, changed around the food, basically anything so the body didn't get used to what I was doing

maybe try a different type of cardio that you haven't done before


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

YummyMummy said:


> No inches lost from my waist or hips for a while now, getting worried
> 
> should I up my cardio?? or reduce calories... I dont trust these mirrors


No. Never trust mirrors. Gym mirrors are designed to make you look "wider".

But evaluate what you eat.

What sortof cardio do you normally do, YM? For waist and hips I suggest a good cross-trainer workout once a week. Aim for 1000 cals within about 35 mins. That should do it.

And look at your time spent away from the gym. I don't know your line of work, but try a brisk walk in your lunch break, etc.


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks guys... I have been doing HIIT on the bike for a while now, maybe I should have a go at steady cardio for 30- 45 mins or something..


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

YummyMummy said:


> Thanks guys... I have been doing HIIT on the bike for a while now, maybe I should have a go at steady cardio for 30- 45 mins or something..


Good idea. I love cycling myself, but it's not a fantastic exercise for the waistline. Tones the legs certainly, but does little for anything else! 

The rower is good.


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Strong black coffee + 2g Tyrosine.. then hit fasted cardio for 20mins 2-3x a week


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

ah24 said:


> Strong black coffee + 2g Tyrosine.. then hit fasted cardio for 20mins 2-3x a week


I've just been forcing myself to drink black coffee and I've actually grown to liking it.

Too much milk gives me stomach rumblings!


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

ah24 said:


> Strong black coffee + 2g Tyrosine.. then hit fasted cardio for 20mins 2-3x a week


Apart from black coffee and tyrosine, I have been doing fasted cardio 3x a week. I'm at a loss.

I've just done 45 mins on the bike... boring but very sweaty


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

YummyMummy said:


> Apart from black coffee and tyrosine, I have been doing fasted cardio 3x a week. I'm at a loss.
> 
> I've just done 45 mins on the bike... boring but very sweaty


you're working really hard - it will come chick

what about something extremely different like swimming, running or god forbid zumba lols?


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Loveleelady said:


> you're working really hard - it will come chick
> 
> what about something extremely different like swimming, running or god forbid zumba lols?


Might go running with the dog again... need to get rid of this stinking cold


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

YummyMummy said:


> Might go running with the dog again... need to get rid of this stinking cold


maybe you just need a little rest up and tlc day? whatever you do have a lovely one


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Loveleelady said:


> maybe you just need a little rest up and tlc day? whatever you do have a lovely one


yes its rest day today... I'm off out with the family for xmas carvery lunch... really looking forward to eating mash!!!


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Heres me ready to go out sorry it's to the side


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

YummyMummy said:


> Heres me ready to go out sorry it's to the side


looking gorgeous!!

enjoy the mash yum yum


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Loveleelady said:


> looking gorgeous!!
> 
> enjoy the mash yum yum


Thanks lovely 

Well there was no mash but I had plenty of roasties  and xmas pud to finish off.


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Just finished a hardcore leg session , knackered.... going to have a feast now x


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Love a good leg session. Gives you a great sense of achievement


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Legs!!

Squats

8 x 40

8 x 45

5 x 55

3 x 57.5

DB Elevated Split Squats

15 x 5kg plate (each hand)

15 x 10kg plate

12 x 10kg plate

8 x 15kg plate

Pullthroughs

15 x 17.5

12 x 17.5

10 x 20

8 x 20

Front Squats

12 x 25

10 x 25

8 x 27.5

8 x 27.5

Really good workout.. bloody hated it!!


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Looking great in here missy!!


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

mrssalvatore said:


> Looking great in here missy!!


Thanks hun... how are you? ready for christmas?


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

YummyMummy said:


> Thanks hun... how are you? ready for christmas?


Am good thanks I have officially finished spending :- / apart from the food shop !! Although I am running out if hiding places where the kids don't think to look! Lol  buggas!!

How's you???


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

YummyMummy said:


> Legs!!
> 
> Squats
> 
> ...


Very impressive squats lady 

Awesome front squats :thumb:


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Hi andy


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

mrssalvatore said:


> Hi andy


Hi Lady


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> Hi Lady


How's you??


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

I have a feeling this is not going to be good?


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

mrssalvatore said:


> Am good thanks I have officially finished spending :- / apart from the food shop !! Although I am running out if hiding places where the kids don't think to look! Lol  buggas!!
> 
> How's you???


Good thanks.. recovering after going out for xmas lunch with family.. It's hard for my son when we're out somewhere strange and where there is a lot of people, he gets very upset and anxious but he seemed to calm down in the end but it was hard work.

I'm ready .. thank god my mum is doing the dinner.


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

andyhuggins said:


> Very impressive squats lady
> 
> Awesome front squats :thumb:


Thanks i'm getting there


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

YummyMummy said:


> Thanks i'm getting there


Just keep on doing what you are doing. You will get there no doubt


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> I have a feeling this is not going to be good?


How so?


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

YummyMummy said:


> Good thanks.. recovering after going out for xmas lunch with family.. It's hard for my son when we're out somewhere strange and where there is a lot of people, he gets very upset and anxious but he seemed to calm down in the end but it was hard work.
> 
> I'm ready .. thank god my mum is doing the dinner.


Bless him... Can't be easy..! Bless you!

We have to prep our 4 days in advance so he knows he has to brush his teeth let alone to out for dinner :-/ argh!!!

This is my 7th Christmas dinner... Am not doing a bad job I don't think lol


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

mrssalvatore said:


> How so?


Just got a hunch.

may as well let me have both barrels and get it over with.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

YummyMummy said:


> Legs!!
> 
> Squats
> 
> ...


Good going there Vicky!


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> Just got a hunch.
> 
> may as well let me have both barrels and get it over with.


Am soo confused


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

mrssalvatore said:


> Bless him... Can't be easy..! Bless you!
> 
> We have to prep our 4 days in advance so he knows he has to brush his teeth let alone to out for dinner :-/ argh!!!
> 
> This is my 7th Christmas dinner... Am not doing a bad job I don't think lol


That something we will prob have to do in the future , hes only 2 years old.... nice to have someone who understands


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

mrssalvatore said:


> Am soo confused


ditto.. are you ok andy?


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Greshie said:


> Good going there Vicky!


Thanks greshie


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

YummyMummy said:


> That something we will prob have to do in the future , hes only 2 years old.... nice to have someone who understands


You're always welcome to drop me a pm any time ...


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

YummyMummy said:


> ditto.. are you ok andy?


I am fine honestly. I thought I had upset @mrssalvatore and she was going to let rip at me.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Don't mean to be rude ladies but what are your childrens condition?


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Well thats me done in!! I'm off to my bed now.. Good night all...

Thanks @mrssalvatore.. you can PM me too


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Good night lady


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

YummyMummy said:


> Well thats me done in!! I'm off to my bed now.. Good night all...
> 
> Thanks @mrssalvatore.. you can PM me too


Night miss x


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

YummyMummy said:


> Legs!!
> 
> Squats
> 
> ...


Super workout, Yummy M. Can I call you Vicky please, YummyMummy is a bit of a mouthful!


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Laurieloz said:


> Super workout, Yummy M. Can I call you Vicky please, YummyMummy is a bit of a mouthful!


Yes you can... I dont mind 

Well thats my chest and bicep workout done!

Felt good but when doing DB Fly I noticed I got slight burning pain in my shoulder, I think I may have been leaning forward when doing them...


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

YummyMummy said:


> Yes you can... I dont mind
> 
> Well thats my chest and bicep workout done!
> 
> Felt good but when doing DB Fly I noticed I got slight burning pain in my shoulder, I think I may have been leaning forward when doing them...


Keep an eye on your shoulder, Vicky.

I've had an injury for years and I had thought that arthritis had set in for good, but ironicallymy session today was unaffected.

You may just have strained it a little


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Your prob right loz

I had a problem with my knee when squatting but that has gone now


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

YummyMummy said:


> Your prob right loz
> 
> I had a problem with my knee when squatting but that has gone now


It's probably just a bit of overtraining. Our joints need a rest occasionally


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Strength going up immensely these last few weeks!


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Love seeing the weights increase each workout lady :thumb:

Is that flat bench or incline flyes?


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

YummyMummy said:


> Felt good but when doing DB Fly I noticed I got slight burning pain in my shoulder, I think I may have been leaning forward when doing them...


In future, put a slight arch in your back.. On the concentric keep chest pushed up.. Most do DB Flyes using their shoulders - by bringing shoulders off the bench and hunching forward. This allows them to use more weight but does sweet FA for pecs.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

ah24 said:


> In future, put a slight arch in your back.. On the concentric keep chest pushed up.. Most do DB Flyes using their shoulders - by bringing shoulders off the bench and hunching forward. This allows them to use more weight but does sweet FA for pecs.


Totally agree mate


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

ah24 said:


> In future, put a slight arch in your back.. On the concentric keep chest pushed up.. Most do DB Flyes using their shoulders - by bringing shoulders off the bench and hunching forward. This allows them to use more weight but does sweet FA for pecs.


Thanks Adam!  Will remember that for next time...

Andy they're incline :wink:


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Are you going to share your session or is it a well kept secret :lol:


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Chest

Bench Press

12 x 30kg

8 x 35

7 x 37.5

5 x 40 PB!!! 

Incline Bench

12 x 30

10 x 32.5

7 x 35

6 x 35

DB Inc Flyes

12 x 12kg

10 x 12kg

10 x 12kg

10 x 14.5kg

Barbell Curls

12 x 22.5kg

10 x 22.5

8 x 25

8 x 25

Cable Curls

12 x 15kg

10 x 15

8 x 17.5

8 x 17.5

Overall a very good session- Felt a little pain in shoulder when doing the flyes but hopefully now I can sort that out next time.


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

andyhuggins said:


> Are you going to share your session or is it a well kept secret :lol:


I have been round next doors for a natter and a sneaky glass of wine ... well its christmas isnt it :laugh:


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Another PB :thumb:

You sure are a lady on a mission


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

andyhuggins said:


> Another PB :thumb:
> 
> You sure are a lady on a mission


Well I've had a kick up the backside.. so I thought I better start doing some work


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

YummyMummy said:


> I have been round next doors for a natter and a sneaky glass of wine ... well its christmas isnt it :laugh:


Good to here all is good with the neighbor :thumb:

Yeah it's christmas what the hell :lol:


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

YummyMummy said:


> Well I've had a kick up the backside.. so I thought I better start doing some work


Well it sure worked a treat :lol:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

well done on the PB :thumbup1:


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Excellent work there, Vicky:thumb:


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks guys  :thumbup:


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

YummyMummy said:


> I have been round next doors for a natter and a sneaky glass of wine ... well its christmas isnt it :laugh:


Are things much better I this area now? X


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

mrssalvatore said:


> Are things much better I this area now? X


Yes more or less... still a hard person to figure out, but that might just be meb:cool:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

YummyMummy said:


> Yes more or less... still a hard person to figure out, but that might just be meb:cool:


Good to hear


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Back and ABS!

BACK

Deads

8 x 50

5 x 60

5 x 65

4 x 70

Wide Pulldowns

12 x 30

10 x 30

8 x 35

8 x 35

Close Grip Pulldowns

12 x 30

10 x 30

8 x 35

8 x 37.5

B.O.R

12 x 30

10 x 35

8 x 37.5

8 x 37.5 (under hand grip)

ABS

Reverse Crunch

3 x 20

Laying Leg Ext

3 x 20


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

YummyMummy said:


> Back and ABS!
> 
> BACK
> 
> ...


Good workout there lady.

how did it feel?


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

andyhuggins said:


> Good workout there lady.
> 
> how did it feel?


oops forgot to type that bit up...

Felt awesome!! I can feel my self getting stronger..


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

YummyMummy said:


> oops forgot to type that bit up...
> 
> Felt awesome!! I can feel my self getting stronger..


Well you are obviously getting stronger going by the PB's.

How are the diet and cv going?


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

andyhuggins said:


> Well you are obviously getting stronger going by the PB's.
> 
> How are the diet and cv going?


Spot on as usual.. I'm really enjoying I.F I don't feel hungry at all and I'm def looking smaller this week and changing my cardio has helped too


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

YummyMummy said:


> Spot on as usual.. I'm really enjoying I.F I don't feel hungry at all and I'm def looking smaller this week and changing my cardio has helped too


Brilliant :thumb:

Onward and upward. What are your calculations for the last bit off BF to be dropped. Seeing its xmas and all?


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

andyhuggins said:


> Brilliant :thumb:
> 
> Onward and upward. What are your calculations for the last bit off BF to be dropped. Seeing its xmas and all?


I will see what tomorrow brings.. I will be weighing and measuring my self in the morning but i needed to loose 6lb of fat


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

YummyMummy said:


> I will see what tomorrow brings.. I will be weighing and measuring my self in the morning but i needed to loose 6lb of fat


Seeing what you have lost already, and that you have changed you diet and cardio a bit. I can't see it being a problem


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Morning all...

Up early this morning...Just had a black coffee so I'm more or less awake now. Going to do some cardio this morning and then hit the shoulders and triceps in the gym later today.

I am going to have to take some pictures of my quads because they seem different this morning , its probably the light but I'm def seeing very very( I mean very lol) slight separation on the top of the quads and they seem a lot bigger probably because I am a short ar$e :laugh:


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

YummyMummy said:


> Morning all...
> 
> Up early this morning...Just had a black coffee so I'm more or less awake now. Going to do some cardio this morning and then hit the shoulders and triceps in the gym later today.
> 
> I am going to have to take some pictures of my quads because they seem different this morning , its probably the light but I'm def seeing very very( I mean very lol) slight separation on the top of the quads and they seem a lot bigger probably because I am a short ar$e :laugh:


Morning Vicky.

Yes, pics of your quads will be most welcome. I expect the guys will look forward to analysing them.

Seriously, Don't blame the light, etc., I'm sure the improvement is real and not your imagination. Look at your legs training recently - those defined quads are your reward:thumbup1:


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Laurieloz said:


> Morning Vicky.
> 
> Yes, pics of your quads will be most welcome. I expect the guys will look forward to analysing them.
> 
> Seriously, Don't blame the light, etc., I'm sure the improvement is real and not your imagination. Look at your legs training recently - those defined quads are your reward:thumbup1:


Morning... thanks for your kind words :thumbup:

No weight loss no measurement loss 

I think im going to go back to higher fats low carb approach, that seemed to be working.

I'll probably loose again after all the xmas food next week


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

After xmas I'm also going to lower my carbs


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Good thinking. Tough time to keep up with our goals is Christmas!


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

I know this isn't a picture of my quads but here goes.. I will post my legs later


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

YummyMummy said:


> I know this isn't a picture of my quads but here goes.. I will post my legs later


Looking brilliant!!! Well done girl  x


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

mrssalvatore said:


> Looking brilliant!!! Well done girl  x


Thanks hun


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Wow. Just seen the avi, Yumms. It's too much for this ol' man, I tell ya!

Sorry, I've been out on the pish! mg:

Honestly, you're doing fantastic! :thumbup1:


----------



## Classic one (Sep 26, 2013)

Yummy this journey of your is having the desired effect dear you are looking really well.... :thumb:


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Laurieloz said:


> Wow. Just seen the avi, Yumms. It's too much for this ol' man, I tell ya!
> 
> Sorry, I've been out on the pish! mg:
> 
> Honestly, you're doing fantastic! :thumbup1:





Classicone said:


> Yummy this journey of your is having the desired effect dear you are looking really well.... :thumb:


Thanks guys...I've def worked hard this year... looking forward to 2014 , hopefully more changes will be made


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Well I weighed my self again this morning and I weigh

139.2lbs

1.6lbs loss


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

YummyMummy said:


> Well I weighed my self again this morning and I weigh
> 
> 139.2lbs
> 
> 1.6lbs loss


Yay!!


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Fridays workout

Shoulders and Triceps

10 x 25kg

8 x 25kg

8 x 25kg

5 x 27.5kg

Side Raise

12 x 12kg

12 x 12

10 x 14.5

8 x 14.5

Arnold Press

14.5 x 10

14.5 x 8

14.5 x 8

14.5 x 7

Rear Delts

12 x 12kg

10 x 12kg

14.5 x 8

14.5 x 8

Tri Ext

12 x 17kg

10 x 17

8 x 19.5

8 x 19.5

Rope Pulldowns

12 x 15kg

8 x 15kg

7 x 15kg

7 x 15kg

Felt a good workout , really tired and struggled towards the end


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Good work, Yums:thumbup1:


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Good strong session again Yummy 

How are the muscles today?


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

andyhuggins said:


> Good strong session again Yummy
> 
> How are the muscles today?


triceps are a little sore... but other than that i'm cool


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Did you train today?


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

andyhuggins said:


> Did you train today?


No having a rest day today... you?


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

YummyMummy said:


> No having a rest day today... you?


Rest days are needed for sure.

Yeah I did a pull session with a mate and my daughter.


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

andyhuggins said:


> Rest days are needed for sure.
> 
> Yeah I did a pull session with a mate and my daughter.


Cool.. can't wait for your journal to start?

how do you find push/pull? is possible to do it 4 times a week?


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

once I get a job which I hope wont be to long then the journal is on 

I am thinking of doing it 6 times per week in the new year.


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

andyhuggins said:


> once I get a job which I hope wont be to long then the journal is on
> 
> I am thinking of doing it 6 times per week in the new year.


What's you plan for that then? what muscles on what day basically lol


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

YummyMummy said:


> What's you plan for that then? what muscles on what day basically lol


1st ppl higher weights lower reps

2nd ppl lower weights higher reps.


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

andyhuggins said:


> 1st ppl higher weights lower reps
> 
> 2nd ppl lower weights higher reps.


That sounds really good...wish I could do that


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Why can't you?

Explain if you can?


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

andyhuggins said:


> Why can't you?
> 
> Explain if you can?


do you think 6 days a week will over train me? I do fancy it though


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

No not really give it a go with me and lets find out?


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

andyhuggins said:


> No not really give it a go with me and lets find out?


Yes if you don't mind... you'll have to give me the layout of the routine :whistling:


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

YummyMummy said:


> Yes if you don't mind... you'll have to give me the layout of the routine :whistling:


Hey anything for you sweetie.

there is much to it really at all.


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

andyhuggins said:


> Hey anything for you sweetie.
> 
> there is much to it really at all.


such a kind friend 

PM when ever love


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

AHH thanks hun 

Pm me anything


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Morning all...

Just had my black coffee ready to hit the bike for some cardio this morning


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

YummyMummy said:


> Morning all...
> 
> Just had my black coffee ready to hit the bike for some cardio this morning


Evening Vicky.

Was that HIIT or ssc?


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

andyhuggins said:


> Evening Vicky.
> 
> Was that HIIT or ssc?


HIIT... I didn't have much time this morning... had to hit the dreaded supermarket. It wasn't that bad.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

YummyMummy said:


> HIIT... I didn't have much time this morning... had to hit the dreaded supermarket. It wasn't that bad.


That was good then. not as bad as you always think it is.

So is the food shopping all done then?

you on the 45+ later?


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

andyhuggins said:


> That was good then. not as bad as you always think it is.
> 
> So is the food shopping all done then?
> 
> you on the 45+ later?


I will be there.. try stopping me 

Yes all done and dusted looking forward to training legs tomorrow  How was your day?


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Good thanks. It was a rest day for me. So the whole family went to a christmas market and had an epic time :thumb:

I will be training mon and tues .

Where is this pic of your legs?


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

andyhuggins said:


> Good thanks. It was a rest day for me. So the whole family went to a christmas market and had an epic time :thumb:
> 
> I will be training mon and tues .
> 
> Where is this pic of your legs?


awesome !

I will do it tomorrow after my gym session


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

I will look forward to it  Do a high rep couple of sets at the end to really push the blood into the legs.


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

andyhuggins said:


> I will look forward to it  Do a high rep couple of sets at the end to really push the blood into the legs.


How many would you like me to do? a challenge???


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

What do you normally finish with? leg extensions, lunges, squats, leg press?


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Front Squats


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Nice. OK then set the bar up for your front squats. Then do 15 front squats straight into 15 back squats using the same weight. Rest 90 secs at the most then go again. Do 3 or 4 cycles


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

andyhuggins said:


> Nice. OK then set the bar up for your front squats. Then do 15 front squats straight into 15 back squats using the same weight. Rest 90 secs at the most then go again. Do 3 or 4 cycles


Riight, your ON!! :thumb:


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

YummyMummy said:


> Morning all...
> 
> Just had my black coffee ready to hit the bike for some cardio this morning


hello, just popped in

could add coconut oil in this black coffee at 5-10g it is great for pre fasted cardio


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

marknorthumbria said:


> hello, just popped in
> 
> could add coconut oil in this black coffee at 5-10g it is great for pre fasted cardio


Also good if using CKD.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

YummyMummy said:


> Riight, your ON!! :thumb:


Looking forward to the report afterwards :whistling:


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

marknorthumbria said:


> hello, just popped in
> 
> could add coconut oil in this black coffee at 5-10g it is great for pre fasted cardio


Hey mark.... Glad you popped by 

I have some coconut oil in the cupboard.. not keen on the taste, whats it like in coffee??


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

YummyMummy said:


> Hey mark.... Glad you popped by
> 
> I have some coconut oil in the cupboard.. not keen on the taste, whats it like in coffee??


coco-nutty coffee.... haha i get extra virgin one, like it, has some effect on the metabolism after the workout


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

marknorthumbria said:


> coco-nutty coffee.... haha i get extra virgin one, like it, has some effect on the metabolism after the workout


Extra virgin one??


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

http://www.sainsburys.co.uk/groceries/index.jsp?bmUID=1387741159090


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

marknorthumbria said:


> http://www.sainsburys.co.uk/groceries/index.jsp?bmUID=1387741159090


Awesome thanks...


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

So you up for the challenge then?


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

andyhuggins said:


> So you up for the challenge then?


Yes will give it a go tomorrow , I'll blame you for the bad DOMS at xmas lol


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

LOL you know you love them :lol:

Wait till you see the legs afterwards


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

MERRY CHRISTMAS BABE X


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Merry Christmas Vicky to you and your little ones  hope Santa spoils you all rotten  xxxx


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> LOL you know you love them :lol:
> 
> Wait till you see the legs afterwards


Merry Christmas andy... Didn't know if you had a journal so am raiding Vicky's 

Hope you all have a wonderful day xx


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

All the best, Vicky. Hope you and your family have a great time.


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Laurieloz said:


> All the best, Vicky. Hope you and your family have a great time.
> View attachment 142744


Thanks loz same to you...

Hope you a fantastic time . MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!!


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Someone said LEGS....

Sorry they're poor quality...


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

looking good vicky , good hams aswell :thumbup1:


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Proper progress! Jealous of the hammies!!


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

ewen said:


> looking good vicky , good hams aswell :thumbup1:


Thanks Ewen... getting there slowly... my legs seem to have got big quite quickly.

My partner is not into fitness or muscles lol... he says is that natural :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

YummyMummy said:


> Thanks Ewen... getting there slowly... my legs seem to have got big quite quickly.
> 
> My partner is not into fitness or muscles lol... he says is that natural :lol:


Yeah i remember you saying ages ago on another forum , hows the home gym ?


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

ewen said:


> Yeah i remember you saying ages ago on another forum , hows the home gym ?


I love it...apart from it being bloody freezing, but I soon warm up


----------



## cypssk (Jun 29, 2008)

legs looking good:thumbup1:


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Looking nicely toned (and tanned?) there Vicky. Hard work paying off :thumbup1:


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Laurieloz said:


> Looking nicely toned (and tanned?) there Vicky. Hard work paying off :thumbup1:


Tanned?? I'm white as a sheet :laugh: must be the rubbish lighting in my room...

Thanks all for kind comments


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

YummyMummy said:


> Tanned?? I'm white as a sheet :laugh: must be the rubbish lighting in my room...
> 
> Thanks all for kind comments


Your wonderfully authentic photography


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hey yums...you've made fab progress, well done.......now can you just stoppit for a bit.......

Note to oneself: pull ones finger out immediately........


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Flubs said:


> Hey yums...you've made fab progress, well done.......now can you just stoppit for a bit.......
> 
> Note to oneself: pull ones finger out immediately........


good news 3 days off at Christmas and..................

then I'm back at it after :lol:


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

LEGS!!

Squats

8 x 45

8 x 50

5 x 55

3 x 60 PB!!!  

Elevated Split Squats

3 x 15 @10kg plates (each hand)

Pullthroughs

12 x 17.5

10 x 17.5

8 x 20

8 x 20

Front Squats

15 x 25

10 x 25

8 x 30 PB!!

8 x 30

Awesome Leg Session!! got a couple of PB so I'm very pleased with that.


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

YummyMummy said:


> LEGS!!
> 
> Squats
> 
> ...


Great this, Yums. At least you made the effort to get out in this weather! :thumbup1:


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Hell mg:

I just remembered that you have a home gym.

I'm making a mess of things tonight, aren't I?

More slaps - ouch!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Merry Christmas Vicky ... hope it's a good one :thumbup1:


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Greshie said:


> Merry Christmas Vicky ... hope it's a good one :thumbup1:


Same to you love


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Laurieloz said:


> Hell mg:
> 
> I just remembered that you have a home gym.
> 
> ...


I think your getting daft in your old age :lol: (joke)

or you have christmas on your mind 

Thanks


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Morning everyone!

Well I'm hoping to do a Push session today but if I do it is another matter.

My OH is going to have a blood transfusion today if he gets back in the afternoon I will train if not it will be after Christmas, not to worry. I also have family coming to stay tonight too. 

I've got bad DOMS in my hamstrings this morning, must have worked hard on those buggers


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Fingers crossed re the blood transfusion , sounds rather traumatic!


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Greshie said:


> Fingers crossed re the blood transfusion , sounds rather traumatic!


Thanks love... its not as bad as it sounds. But still bad if that makes sense, basically his cancer cells are killing red blood cells he's anemic, it will make him feel better over Xmas. After that it's treatment.


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

YummyMummy said:


> I think your getting daft in your old age :lol: (joke)
> 
> or you have christmas on your mind
> 
> Thanks


Bit of both I think, Vicky


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

YummyMummy said:


> Thanks love... its not as bad as it sounds. But still bad if that makes sense, basically his cancer cells are killing red blood cells he's anemic, it will make him feel better over Xmas. After that it's treatment.


My best wishes to your OH, Vicky. I hope he is well enough to cope with the joys of Christmas with you all. Best regards to him:thumbup1:


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Laurieloz said:


> My best wishes to your OH, Vicky. I hope he is well enough to cope with the joys of Christmas with you all. Best regards to him:thumbup1:


Thanks Laurie that means a lot... it will hopefully give him some more energy


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

All my bset to your oh Sweetie.

Nice leg session. Come to that NICE LEGS :thumb:


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

andyhuggins said:


> All my bset to your oh Sweetie.
> 
> Nice leg session. Come to that NICE LEGS :thumb:


Cheers andy 

Hamstrings are killing me this morning... good old stiff legs


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Something has really cheered me up.. 

My friend has been round for a coffee this morning.... and I got ' Vicky, you've lost more weight, I said yeah maybe a pound here and there.' ... Don't loose anymore!:

well the good thing is I am shrinking


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

YummyMummy said:


> Something has really cheered me up..
> 
> My friend has been round for a coffee this morning.... and I got ' Vicky, you've lost more weight, I said yeah maybe a pound here and there.' ... Don't loose anymore!:
> 
> well the good thing is I am shrinking


See told you not to worry  She is just telling you the truth. Glad she came round.


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Push day

Bench

12 x 30

8 x 35

7 x 37.5

5 x 40

Inc press

12 x 30

7 x 35

6 x 35

4 x 37.5

OHP

10 x 20

7 x 25

6 x 25

5 x 25

Arnold DB press

8 x 14.5

7 x 14.5

6 x 14.5

3 x 17kg PB!!

Tri Ext

10 x 17

7 x 19.5

7 x 19.5

6 x 19.5

Tri pull downs

10 x 15kg

8 x 15

5 x 17.5

5 x 17.5

Enjoyed workout... bring on xmas now :beer:


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Good to see you do another PB. You are defo on the right course now.

How long you been doing PPL?


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

andyhuggins said:


> Good to see you do another PB. You are defo on the right course now.
> 
> How long you been doing PPL?


Fancied a change today I'm thinking of it doing it after xmas... the ppl that you mentioned earlier :

Thanks hun


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Glad you enjoyed it 

The workout is very similar to the one I would use 

Hope you enjoy the pull and legs as much.


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

andyhuggins said:


> Glad you enjoyed it
> 
> The workout is very similar to the one I would use
> 
> Hope you enjoy the pull and legs as much.


I'm sure I will hun


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

You still want me to post you mine over the new year?

So we can compare notes etc.


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

andyhuggins said:


> You still want me to post you mine over the new year?
> 
> So we can compare notes etc.


That would be awesome, thanks


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

YummyMummy said:


> That would be awesome, thanks


No problems you know that  I tend to stick to compound lifts and vary the isolation work from time ti time.

What diet you thinking of running?


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

andyhuggins said:


> No problems you know that  I tend to stick to compound lifts and vary the isolation work from time ti time.
> 
> What diet you thinking of running?


Low carb, high fats.. 

Cool, you can't go wrong with compound movements .


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

YummyMummy said:


> Low carb, high fats..
> 
> Cool, you can't go wrong with compound movements .


are you going as low as keto carbs?


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

andyhuggins said:


> are you going as low as keto carbs?


I'm not sure yet...are you?


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Iwill probably start off using keto to get things started then adjust it from there. I will have a think over next week to be honest. then let you know asap.


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Hope everyone has a lovely day... merry xmas

Just enjoyed a bacon butty


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Well it's my second day of relaxed eating... I'm not going overboard like yesterday. Tomorrow its back to normality


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

it was nice to be back in the gym this afternoon... I felt really strong... bursting with lots of energy from all the carbs I have be eating over the past two days.


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Pull- Heavy

Deads

8 x 50

8 x 60

5 x 65

5 x 70

Lat Pulls

12 x 30

8 x 35

8 x 35

8 x 35

B.O.R

12 x 30

10 x 35

8 x 40

8 x 40

B.B Curls

10 x 25

8 x 25

8 x 25

7 x 25

Shrugs

15 x 40

15 x 40

12 x 45

Enjoyed workout... really pushed my self.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Just wanted to drop in and say incredible work and keep it up.

Abs for Xmas 2014!!!!


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

simonthepieman said:


> Just wanted to drop in and say incredible work and keep it up.
> 
> Abs for Xmas 2014!!!!


Thanks Simon!! I sure hope so...


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Glad you enjoyed it lady. Nice session


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Cheers andy... going to my local spit and sawdust 'bodybuilding' type gym tomorrow... Going to do some high volume work on my wee little legs


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

U lucky b***h wish I had a local one. Love high reps on legs


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

So what is the split and diet for the new year then?


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

andyhuggins said:


> So what is the split and diet for the new year then?


Low carb .. push pull legs 3 days heavy 1 off 3 days push pull legs light more volume. You?


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

YummyMummy said:


> Low carb .. push pull legs 3 days heavy 1 off 3 days push pull legs light more volume. You?


I am the same. We need to talk.


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Looks like a brilliant session:thumb: Well done so soon after Christmas...I chickened out!


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Laurieloz said:


> Looks like a brilliant session:thumb: Well done so soon after Christmas...I chickened out!


You'll be back at it. I've out 2lb on over xmas


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

YummyMummy said:


> Low carb .. push pull legs 3 days heavy 1 off 3 days push pull legs light more volume. You?


Vicky what's your current split?

I personally would not want to train 6 days a week nor do I think u need to (I think that's how it reads?)


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> Vicky what's your current split?
> 
> I personally would not want to train 6 days a week nor do I think u need to (I think that's how it reads?)


4 days- chest and Bi, Back and Abs, Legs and Shoulders/tri.

I will give it a go but if I feel its effecting my CNS I will stop....


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

YummyMummy said:


> 4 days- chest and Bi, Back and Abs, Legs and Shoulders/tri.
> 
> I will give it a go but if I feel its effecting my CNS I will stop....


3/4 days ideal imo. 6 is overkill at this stage. Not a criticism btw. It's just not the advice I'd give. Enjoy the change in routine though


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

YummyMummy said:


> You'll be back at it. I've out 2lb on over xmas


Yes. Today at 11. On the dot!


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Well I was going to go to my local gym today but it was shut:cursing:

so I ended up going to Altered Image Gym in Pudsey about 5 miles away from me...really enjoyed the gym, staff very welcoming and it was only £2.50 for us women to train hehe  It was your typical spit and sawdust gym but that's what I like 

So I did low weights and high volume training on the legs today...

Standing Calf Raise

15 x 15kg

15 x 15kg

15 x 19kg

Seated Calf Rase

15 x 30

15 x 30

15 x 30

Leg curls

15 x 22kg

15 x 22

15 x 31

Laying Legs

15 x 17kg

15 x 17

15 x 17

Leg Ext

15 x 22

15 x 22

15 x 31

Hacks

3 x 15 @ 30kg

Leg Press

3 x 15 @ 75kg

legs are f**ked! literally... awesome to work out in that gym this aft


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

THAT workout, Vicky, looks brilliant.

What a great idea..15's all the way.

I'm so impressed by the looks if this that I'm making notes if most of it and it will be my legs training for Sunday:thumb:

I may change the weights a little.

Reps for you!


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Laurieloz said:


> THAT workout, Vicky, looks brilliant.
> 
> What a great idea..15's all the way.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reps laurie 

Yes I really pushed my self today  have fun training the legs tomorrow hehe


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Gr8 session sweetie. Good to see you using the high rep low weight session. :thumb:


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

YummyMummy said:


> Thanks for the reps laurie
> 
> Yes I really pushed my self today  have fun training the legs tomorrow hehe


Push tomorrow, then your legs session on Sunday.

Oo er, I didn't mean it quite like that!


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Laurieloz said:


> Push tomorrow, then your legs session on Sunday.
> 
> Oo er, I didn't mean it quite like that!


Isn't it Saturday today im confused lol


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

YummyMummy said:


> Isn't it Saturday today im confused lol


Oh no! mg: I've all higgledy piggledy, aren't I?!

It is Sunday, isn't it. You can tell I'm old:eek:

I don't know what to do now. Maybe I'll play about with your legs tomorrow and do the Push on Monday


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Just trying to get your workout spot on for my training tomorrow....

The leg curls differ from leg extensions in what way please?

And are the lying leg curls the face down hams curls?

Thanks:thumb:


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Laurieloz said:


> Just trying to get your workout spot on for my training tomorrow....
> 
> The leg curls differ from leg extensions in what way please?
> 
> ...


Laying leg curls yes they are love... and I don't think my OH would be happy with you playing about with my legs :lol: Leg Ext isolate the quads.


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

That's good. Thanks.

I was only messing, like we oldies are prone to do!

I'm looking forward to doing the session today. The leg extensions I do as part of my isolated leg curl at the top of the movement, flexing the quads as you say.

The lying leg curls I tried last week but they gave me backache, so I'll miss them out.

I'm itching to get started....


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

I know it's ok lol

Enjoy will look forward to seeing how you've done in your journal.

Just about to start fasted cardio this morning


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Good stuff, Vicky.

Goid luck with the cardio:thumb:


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Just thought I'd share these beauties


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Bought my OH a present., yes it's a giant bourbon


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Loving the steaks :thumb:


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

andyhuggins said:


> Loving the steaks :thumb:


They were mouth watering deliciousness


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

I hope that one was for you and the other for your OH? Not both for you :lol:


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Me greedy? never :lol:

Yes the smaller one for my OH :laugh:


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Like the way he got the smaller one fair play :lol:


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

You train today?


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

andyhuggins said:


> You train today?


:no:

But I did 40min fasted cardio this morning


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Rest is just as important 

40 mins cv is good to go :thumb:


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

andyhuggins said:


> Rest is just as important
> 
> 40 mins cv is good to go :thumb:


It sure is 

I'm ready for my high volume push session tomorrow ... In da gym!


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

So you will be doing lower weights and higher reps? In the gym you posted pics of yesterday?


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

andyhuggins said:


> So you will be doing lower weights and higher reps? In the gym you posted pics of yesterday?


Yes @Laurieloz favourite 15 reps volume  It will be in a different gym this time... but I will be in my home gym for the rest of the week... 4 days at home 2 days at the gym. Just going to see how it goes... if I end up being overtired I will change things


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

YummyMummy said:


> Yes @Laurieloz favourite 15 reps volume  It will be in a different gym this time... but I will be in my home gym for the rest of the week... 4 days at home 2 days at the gym. Just going to see how it goes... if I end up being overtired I will change things


Keep at it.

My variation of your training will be done alternate weeks with my own legs workout.

My quads should be very toned and built ready for my cycling in the spring:thumbup:


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

So you are going to try the ppl we spoke about then?


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

andyhuggins said:


> So you are going to try the ppl we spoke about then?


Yes but I am little worried about burning out but I will wait to see if that happens...


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Give it a go. If its not working then change it up. I saw rxqueenie's post and she may well be right. Its all about finding the right programme for you.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> Give it a go. If its not working then change it up. I saw rxqueenie's post and she may well be right. Its all about finding the right programme for you.


I keep getting drummed into me to do minimal and get maximum results. U need your body to be working hard that's why my cals have been bumped up yet cardio has been cut out (and I'm just about maintaining weight) - yummy was still losing weight so imo no need to switch to training 6 days a week. She would have 100% dropped weight doing even 3 days a week after her xmas week off.

Just really no need at this stage imo but all she can do is give it a go and be prepared to bump cals UP if she starts to suffer.


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> I keep getting drummed into me to do minimal and get maximum results. U need your body to be working hard that's why my cals have been bumped up yet cardio has been cut out (and I'm just about maintaining weight) - yummy was still losing weight so imo no need to switch to training 6 days a week. She would have 100% dropped weight doing even 3 days a week after her xmas week off.
> 
> Just really no need at this stage imo but all she can do is give it a go and be prepared to bump cals UP if she starts to suffer.


Thanks hun... how many calories are you on? just out of interest:whistling:


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

@RXQueenie It was something to help @YummyMummy to loose those last few pounds. I totally respect you and your knowledge and am always willing to learn


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

YummyMummy said:


> Thanks hun... how many calories are you on? just out of interest:whistling:


Actually have no idea. Reason being that the decision was made to keep me out of all cals/macros/measurements/weigh ins etc as I was putting too much pressure on myself. Easier for me to just do as told and follow a plan. I only found out my bf% as it slipped out lol. I think it's more than 1600 though? William will probably tell u if u pm him.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> @RXQueenie It was something to help @YummyMummy to loose those last few pounds. I totally respect you and your knowledge and am always willing to learn


Differing opinions are fine. Different things work for different people. Yummy is doing the best thing by listening to her body.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

RXQueenie said:


> Differing opinions are fine. Different things work for different people. Yummy is doing the best thing by listening to her body.


Agreed. Its that old horses for courses thing


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> Differing opinions are fine. Different things work for different people. Yummy is doing the best thing by listening to her body.


Thanks claire  really appreciate your input


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

andyhuggins said:


> Agreed. Its that old horses for courses thing


I think it's actually one of those "natural novice trainers should train weights six days a week thing" 

Aren't you still progressing and losing weight @YummyMummy? No need to change things for the sake of it imo, carry on as you are if it's working. Don't use up all your "tricks" for fat loss early, long way to go and it's a marathon not a sprint.


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Bad Alan said:


> I think it's actually one of those "natural novice trainers should train weights six days a week thing"
> 
> Aren't you still progressing and losing weight @YummyMummy? No need to change things for the sake of it imo, carry on as you are if it's working. Don't use up all your "tricks" for fat loss early, long way to go and it's a marathon not a sprint.


I wasn't before christmas , I wanted to change routine instead of decreasing calories .


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

@Bad Alan I totally agree. I was just trying to mix things up for a short period. Just to loose those last few pounds.


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

YummyMummy said:


> I wasn't before christmas , I wanted to change routine instead of decreasing calories .


I see. Shift macro split again instead of kcal decreasing, replace carbs with protein.

Can add in cv, would only add 2-3 mins to sessions at a time.

Could add a couple hiit sprint sessions on off days from training.

Increase volume in sessions slightly.

Or a mix of all of the above but no need for such a radical and pointless change IMO. The Christmas period may have been of good use as a "refeed" to boost hormone levels and kick start fat loss again. Don't underestimate the importance of the odd higher carb refeed day in continuing progression when it comes to fat loss and prolonged diets.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Bad Alan said:


> I see. Shift macro split again instead of kcal decreasing, replace carbs with protein.
> 
> Can add in cv, would only add 2-3 mins to sessions at a time.
> 
> ...


Good info mate


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

How was your xmas vicky? you stick to diet? or have you been naughty?


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

I had three days of relaxed eating so yes I've been a little naughty


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Madoxx said:


> How was your xmas vicky? you stick to diet? or have you been naughty?


How's your Mister ?


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Push High Volume

Inc Bench

15 x 25

15 x 30

15 x 30

DB Flyes

15 x 9.5kg

15 x 12kg

15 x 12kg

DB Side Raise

15 x 12kg

15 x 12kg

15 x 12kg

Face Pulls ( why I didn't I do these earlier I dont know lol)

15 x 10kg

15 x 12.5kg

15 x 12.5kg

Tri Rope Pulldowns

15 x 12.5

15 x 12.5

15 x 12.5

Really enjoy doing high volume... feel like i've actually worked out


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Oh come on guys, you're allowed a little 'relaxed eating' at Christmas.

One day a year isn't going to hurt anyone's progress.

It just means a little more effort on our return to the gym.

I see Christmas eating as a reward for all the hard work and effort we put into our training during the year


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Laurieloz said:


> Oh come on guys, you're allowed a little 'relaxed eating' at Christmas.
> 
> One day a year isn't going to hurt anyone's progress.
> 
> ...


Exactly Loz and I bloody enjoyed it


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

YummyMummy said:


> Exactly Loz and I bloody enjoyed it


 :tt2: :thumb:


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

YummyMummy said:


> Push High Volume
> 
> Inc Bench
> 
> ...


Good to hear hun. It's all about finding what works for you. As long as you are getting the results too


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

YummyMummy said:


> Exactly Loz and I bloody enjoyed it


Good workout - staying with those 3x15's I see:thumb:


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Laurieloz said:


> Good workout - staying with those 3x15's I see:thumb:


Thanks andy!

I am I like doing 15 reps.. pushes my body 

Liking the avi! you handsome man you


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

YummyMummy said:


> Thanks andy!
> 
> I am I like doing 15 reps.. pushes my body
> 
> Liking the avi! you handsome man you


WTF that is laurie not me you are trying to chat up :lol:


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

andyhuggins said:


> WTF that is laurie not me you are trying to chat up :lol:


you know your the only one for me..


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

my day is now complete


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

YummyMummy said:


> Thanks andy!
> 
> I am I like doing 15 reps.. pushes my body
> 
> Liking the avi! you handsome man you


Oooo really?! :blush: ...But I'm not Andy! :confused1:


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> WTF that is laurie not me you are trying to chat up :lol:


 :lol: :laugh: Ha ha. Ohhh. Hahahahahaaaaa! That's a classic!


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

YummyMummy said:


> you know your the only one for me..


Aww :sad: :crying:


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> my day is now complete


Make the most of it, Buster!


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Laurieloz said:


> Aww :sad: :crying:


Sorry mate some you win some you loose :lol:


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Laurieloz said:


> Make the most of it, Buster!


Ohh I intend to


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

:thumbup1:


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Great new journal title:thumb:


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Milky said:


> :thumbup1:


Thanks love :thumb:


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

@Milky

While we're at it....

Could you change my journal title to "LaurieLoz: 2014 - The Journal Continues" when you get time?

Thanks mate:thumb:


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Laurieloz said:


> @Milky
> 
> While we're at it....
> 
> ...


I dont know , just use me for milky hehe


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

YummyMummy said:


> I dont know , just use me for milky hehe


I was too bone idle to go to my journal and ask him:rolleye:


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

YummyMummy said:


> I dont know , just use me for milky hehe


 @Laurieloz using and abusing you again :whistling: :lol:


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

andyhuggins said:


> @Laurieloz using and abusing you again :whistling: :lol:


He sure is


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Is it because he is a fellow northerner, that you let him? :lol:


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

andyhuggins said:


> Is it because he is a fellow northerner, that you let him? :lol:


cheeky :tongue:


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

YummyMummy said:


> cheeky :tongue:


No just curious :lol:


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Well its a new year, new start. Going for an early run this morning me thinks 

Happy new year guys and gals x


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

A run that turned into hill sprints jogging and power walking. if I'm honest I prefer being indoors I like being sweaty lol


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Doesn't matter love, you've been out and about training.

It 12 noon and I've only just got up 

Have a lovely year:thumbup1:


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Here are my soon to be guns after bicep curls . Im starting to feel like I've over trained but it could be to do with lack of sleep last night but todays session was hard winded so to speak x


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Wow, Vicky! You've got some good form there. Triceps looking good too! Keep it going, add the weight, lower the reps and crash through that burn - those guns will be fully peaked sooner than you think:thumb:


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Laurieloz said:


> Wow, Vicky! You've got some good form there. Triceps looking good too! Keep it going, add the weight, lower the reps and crash through that burn - those guns will be fully peaked sooner than you think:thumb:


Hey... thanks for your kind words Loz

Did some GVT Training today.. This is the last I will train until Sunday.. my body needs the rest , hate resting because I worry when I rest I wont get back into it... stupid anxiety wish it would Pi** off

10 x 10

Bent Over Rows

6 sets @ 30kg

4 sets @ 35kg

10 x 10

Close lat Pulls

10 x 10 @ 30kg

DB Curls

3 x 12

Just a bit of workout challenge for me


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Sounds good and why not have a rest...it won't take long to 'get back into it'


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

This was my last cardio session for the week... HIIT 20 mins , sweaty Betty I am...hard work but feel brilliant now.


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

*Happy New Year - Yummy's 2014 Cutting Journal*

Well it's a new year and a new start 

I am still on my cutting journey... going to start taking things a bit more seriously now. I want to get down to 15% BF, been a bit slack over xmas ' as you do' 

I'm going to keep a food/calorie diary so I can see what works and what doesn't.

I'm going to weigh and measure my waist/hips once a week and take progress pictures every 4 weeks.

My workout is going to be a 4 day split..

'Chest and Biceps'

'Back and Abs'

'Legs'

'Shoulders and Triceps'

P.S I will take starting pictures tomorrow 
​


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Sounds an excellent strategy there, Vicky.

Looking forward to some pics:thumbup1:


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Laurieloz said:


> Sounds an excellent strategy there, Vicky.
> 
> Looking forward to some pics:thumbup1:


I have found my positive head today :thumb:


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

YummyMummy said:


> I have found my positive head today :thumb:


Isn't it great what a nice break does for the body and mind?

I haven't felt this determined to train for months.

Helps being off work though...plenty of time to rest!


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

In for the ride lady :whistling:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

can't believe I've only just seen this. subbed


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Laurieloz said:


> Isn't it great what a nice break does for the body and mind?
> 
> I haven't felt this determined to train for months.
> 
> Helps being off work though...plenty of time to rest!


Yes Loz the break is helping me lots 



andyhuggins said:


> In for the ride lady :whistling:


Glad to have you on board 



Dirk McQuickly said:


> can't believe I've only just seen this. subbed


  Thanks... nice to have you on board .


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Happy new year missy sorry it's late


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

mrssalvatore said:


> Happy new year missy sorry it's late


Happy new year hun. :. It's ok hun


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Here are some pictures excuse the mess and me lol


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

YummyMummy said:


> Here are some pictures excuse the mess and me lol


 :w00t: Wow! You're looking super there Vicky. Legs especially.

But you shouldn't show me these pics now...I'm reading this in bed!!


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Just some quads now


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Actually they look amazing Vicky. Well done and sorry for my sexist comment above!


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks loz.  dont worry it wasnt sexist


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Thanks Yums.

I'm not really a dirty old man:wink:

Like your new avi:thumbup1:


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Laurieloz said:


> Thanks Yums.
> 
> I'm not really a dirty old man:wink:
> 
> Like your new avi:thumbup1:


Silly thing


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

YummyMummy said:


> Silly thing


My new avi?


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Laurieloz said:


> My new avi?
> View attachment 143193


That has made my morning :thumb:


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

aad123 said:


> That has made my morning :thumb:


Haha. You may laugh mate, I'm not....I'll probably look like that in 20 years time!


----------



## Panda909 (Mar 29, 2012)

Just stumbled across this, Jesus love you look fantastic! You've come so far that's impressive, will keep an eye on this now keep up the great work!


----------



## leedsgains (Apr 25, 2013)

Stevie909 said:


> Just stumbled across this, Jesus love you look fantastic! You've come so far that's impressive, will keep an eye on this now keep up the great work!


X2


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Stevie909 said:


> Just stumbled across this, Jesus love you look fantastic! You've come so far that's impressive, will keep an eye on this now keep up the great work!





leedsgains said:


> X2


Thanks guys, it's been hard work but def worth it . 2014 is going to be an exciting year


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

YummyMummy said:


> Here are some pictures excuse the mess and me lol


BOOM now thats what I call dedication :thumb:


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

andyhuggins said:


> BOOM now thats what I call dedication :thumb:


Thanks love :thumb:


----------



## cypssk (Jun 29, 2008)

what a difference from the pictures on page one weldone



YummyMummy said:


> Here are some pictures excuse the mess and me lol


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks and I still have a long way to go...


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Afternoon all...

Lower Body Day (don't think I'm going to be able to walk tomorrow  )

Legs 4 x 8 with Drop Set

Squats 4 x 12

Leg Press 4 x 15 PB 90kg

Lunges 3 x 12 (each Leg)

Standing Calve Raise SS with Ab Crunches 3 x 20

I def felt like I had worked out today, could hardly walk coming out of the gym 



Tried this Intra BCAA today for a change' Berry Blast'... very very tasty!! def recommend , @GoNutrition

Just a couple of pictures of my quads, hams and calves


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Glad you enjoyed the workout.. Simple but effective


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Vicky what do you use to video your workouts?

Have considered using either my laptop or 'phone but both have their downsides...


----------



## leedsgains (Apr 25, 2013)

Yumms said:


> Just a couple of pictures of my quads, hams and calves


Just need a glute shot now


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Greshie said:


> Vicky what do you use to video your workouts?
> 
> Have considered using either my laptop or 'phone but both have their downsides...


Just a cheap camcorder


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

leedsgains said:


> Just need a glute shot now


You'll be lucky hehe


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Yumms said:


> Just a cheap camcorder


That's what I've been thinking too, reckon it'll be easier and better than trying to use my phone or webcam


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Greshie said:


> That's what I've been thinking too, reckon it'll be easier and better than trying to use my phone or webcam


It will be a lot easier, that's one of the reason why I just got a cheap one. So your going to be doing some filming of workouts then gresh


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Yumms said:


> It will be a lot easier, that's one of the reason why I just got a cheap one. So your going to be doing some filming of workouts then gresh


Yes I always said I would, and have decided to get it done asap this year... just need to clear up the garage (and get a camcorder!) ... don't think people would be impressed with vids of a gym in the middle of a rubbish tip!


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

leedsgains said:


> Just need a glute shot now


 :tt2:


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Excellent workout Vicky - how do the combined calf raise and abs crunch work? Sounds good

Love the pics...some real progress.

But mg: what are you trying to do to me?!


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Laurieloz said:


> Excellent workout Vicky - how do the combined calf raise and abs crunch work? Sounds good
> 
> Love the pics...some real progress.
> 
> But mg: what are you trying to do to me?!


Getting there, thanks love. There only legs 

Calves and abs.. I really like. Def feel it in both calves and abs :thumb:


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Adam loves his intra powder doesnt he vick!


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Madoxx said:


> Adam loves his intra powder doesnt he vick!


I was on it before just trying a new flavour lol


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Morning Vicky.

You're an early bird today!


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Laurieloz said:


> Morning Vicky.
> 
> You're an early bird today!


I woke up and couldn't get back off to sleep but I did eventually and now I up with the kids 

Having a black coffee then it will be some cardio this morning


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

subbed & will follow i expect to see you on stage in 2-3 years time


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Welcome aboard


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Yumms said:


> Welcome aboard


AY thank you Captain


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Today's session- Upper Body

Inc Bench Press 4 x 8

Dead stop Barbell rows 4 x 8 I got up to 40kg *PB!!*

( I had to put the bar on my spotters because the size of the weights I am on are small and not Olympic size yet..The bottom of my back kept over arching and I had a few twinges ) @ah24

Flat DB Press 4 x 12 SS Lat Pulls 4 x 12

DB CGBP 3 x 15

Seated Lat Raise 3 x 15

Supinating DB Curls 3 x 15

Awesome workout... Really felt it :thumbup1:

Feeling tired today.. didn't sleep very well last night, which doesn't help things. Food spot on though:thumbup1:


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Yumms said:


> Today's session- Upper Body
> 
> Inc Bench Press 4 x 8
> 
> ...


Liking the workout hun


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Yumms said:


> Dead stop Barbell rows 4 x 8
> 
> ( I had to put the bar on my spotters because the size of the weights I am on are small and not Olympic size yet..The bottom of my back kept over arching and I had a few twinges ) @ah24


Ahh ok,

In this case if you don't have Olympic sized discs - do them in a rack and set pins just below knees. As always, if you're unsure - film & email me your technique


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

ah24 said:


> Ahh ok,
> 
> In this case if you don't have Olympic sized discs - do them in a rack and set pins just below knees. As always, if you're unsure - film & email me your technique


Cheers Adam  - I will do that.


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Fasted HIIT done, was nearly sick so I must be doing it right 

And I've got my food prepped this morning! Feel very organised today


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Yumms said:


> Fasted HIIT done, was nearly sick so I must be doing it right
> 
> And I've got my food prepped this morning! Feel very organised today


How much food prepped? Cooked and frozen??


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> How much food prepped? Cooked and frozen??


3 days worth of chicken and todays veg


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

what flavouring have you mixed with you chicken yummy?


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Yumms said:


> Here are some pictures excuse the mess and me lol


great progress!!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Yumms said:


> 3 days worth of chicken and todays veg


get enough fiber in your diet it will help digestion & help your body have a more even drip of insulin release. I also assume you have slow acting carbs ? Like full grain rice & pasta ?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Jay.32 said:


> great progress!!


WOW THEM LEGS!


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Jay.32 said:


> what flavouring have you mixed with you chicken yummy?


Just hot curry powder can't get enough of it


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> get enough fiber in your diet it will help digestion & help your body have a more even drip of insulin release. I also assume you have slow acting carbs ? Like full grain rice & pasta ?


Not right now I'm slowly upping carbs the only carbs I have is oats don't need to prep them lol


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Seriously really impressed with the legs & glutes they are your best bodyparts IMO. I can see you are prone to really good leg development.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Yumms said:


> Not right now I'm slowly upping carbs the only carbs I have is oats don't need to prep them lol


MMMMmmm i see slower carbs are better for fat loss & gives you better energy throughout the day


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Yumms said:


> Not right now I'm slowly upping carbs the only carbs I have is oats don't need to prep them lol


How come just oats? Easier?


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Yumms said:


> Not right now I'm slowly upping carbs the only carbs I have is oats don't need to prep them lol


Just with the timing of them it's easier for me


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> Seriously really impressed with the legs & glutes they are your best bodyparts IMO. I can see you are prone to really good leg development.


Yes my legs especially quads seem to be developing really well and then my stomach (abs to be..). Is the very opposite.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Yumms said:


> Just with the timing of them it's easier for me


You got a think smart buy yourself a rice cooker & a steam cooker & make enough Brown rice for a couple of days. Brown rice doesnt spoil as fast as white does


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Yumms said:


> Yes my legs especially quads seem to be developing really well and then my stomach (abs to be..). Is the very opposite.


Thats where diet comes inn but patience since i see you have lost ALOT between the first pics and now really progress. I love people with willpower and you dear lady have got plenty of it


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

infernal0988 said:


> You got a think smart buy yourself a rice cooker & a steam cooker & make enough Brown rice for a couple of days. Brown rice doesnt spoil as fast as white does


Oats are fine for now dude 

If its more convenient for Vicky - then it's the best option.

Plus they have more protein & fibre than brown rice..


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

ah24 said:


> Oats are fine for now dude
> 
> If its more convenient for Vicky - then it's the best option.
> 
> Plus they have more protein & fibre than brown rice..


True i guess i just prefer brown rice and whole grain pasta products. But oats are a staple in my diet so oats are great just a more varied carb source better in my eyes.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning Yumms...I also use oats as my source of carbs, well, apart from loads of vegg and salad stuff. I have them in the morning with my smoothie, mixed with crushed flax seeds, not a massive amount though, about 20 to 25g.

Have a good day missis.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Flubs said:
 

> Morning Yumms...I also use oats as my source of carbs, well, apart from loads of vegg and salad stuff. I have them in the morning with my smoothie, mixed with crushed flax seeds, not a massive amount though, about 20 to 25g.
> 
> Have a good day missis.


I have 65g oats for breakfast 

Do u have fruit (as carbs) in your smoothie too?


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Flubs said:


> Morning Yumms...I also use oats as my source of carbs, well, apart from loads of vegg and salad stuff. I have them in the morning with my smoothie, mixed with crushed flax seeds, not a massive amount though, about 20 to 25g.
> 
> Have a good day missis.


Morning Flubs:thumbup1: .. Cool I love have them in the morning with 0% free yoghurt/ quark with protein powder mix it all together yum yum 

Hope you have a good day too 



RXQueenie said:


> I have 65g oats for breakfast
> 
> Do u have fruit (as carbs) in your smoothie too?


Is that protein porridge for you in the morning?


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Yumms said:


> Is that protein porridge for you in the morning?


Always oats and whey for brekkie. At the moment I'm on 1.5 scoops whey.... so I can really go crazy and mix up flavours like chocolate plus banana.... this makes Queenie v happy!!


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

New years resolution- not to give a **** what people think.

Anxiety is a big issue of mine but not anymore, if you don't like me then just put me on ignore, don't talk, criticize me, I really don't give a ****.

My family is what is important to me and I have enough to worry about, good day all


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Lower Body Day

Leg curls 4 x 8 with Drop Set

Squats 4 x 12

Leg Press 4 x 15 PB 100kg 

Lunges 3 x 12 (each Leg)

Standing Calve Raise SS with Ab Crunches 3 x 20

Enjoyed workout.. quads felt pumped


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Yumms said:


> New years resolution- not to give a **** what people think.
> 
> Anxiety is a big issue of mine but not anymore, if you don't like me then just put me on ignore, don't talk, criticize me, I really don't give a ****.
> 
> My family is what is important to me and I have enough to worry about, good day all


Good for you lady :thumb:



Yumms said:


> Lower Body Day
> 
> Legs 4 x 8 witSet
> 
> ...


Vicky what is the 1st exercise you do for legs?


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

andyhuggins said:


> Good for you lady :thumb:
> 
> Vicky what is the 1st exercise you do for legs?


ooopps!!  Leg curls 

and thanks for your support :thumb:


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Well done on the PB:thumbup1:


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Laurieloz said:


> Well done on the PB:thumbup1:


Thanks Loz


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Today's session- Upper Body

Inc Bench Press 4 x 8

Dead stop Barbell rows 4 x 8

Flat DB Press 4 x 12 ( went too heavy on last set only managed 10 reps  ) SS Lat Pulls 4 x 12

DB CGBP 3 x 15

Seated Lat Raise 3 x 15

Supinating DB Curls 3 x 15 ( went too heavy on last set only managed 14 reps  )

Really good workout! will lower the weight next week :thumbup1:


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Looking fine there, Yumms.

Best not to add weight too fast..even if you want to push yourself.

Take your time, you'll get there.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Yumms said:


> Today's session- Upper Body
> 
> Inc Bench Press 4 x 8
> 
> ...


Why lower weight? Mentality should be that of adding weight OR reps so if u only got 10 this week/session, go for 11 at the same weight next week. Once u hit 15, up goes the weight 

Well that's how I train anyway!


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

RXQueenie said:


> Why lower weight? Mentality should be that of adding weight OR reps so if u only got 10 this week/session, go for 11 at the same weight next week. Once u hit 15, up goes the weight
> 
> Well that's how I train anyway!


Totally agree with the above post


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

RXQueenie said:


> Why lower weight? Mentality should be that of adding weight OR reps so if u only got 10 this week/session, go for 11 at the same weight next week. Once u hit 15, up goes the weight
> 
> Well that's how I train anyway!


I told her to in this case (wasn't sure of exact reps Vicky got as was quickly via email)..

Her previous routine was a typical BBer split training each bodypart 1x per week.. This is her first full week of training everything twice per week.

Her first exercises are the ones I want her putting 110% into progressions in at the mo, and then increasing rep range in the second pairing to increase TUT bracket and stimulate different fibres. Naturally the goal is still weight progression - but in this rep range, so that it doesn't just turn into another set of 8 reps like the previous exercises.

Having said all that, when Vicky emailed & asked if she should be going heavy as she didn't meet 12 reps. I should be a little clearer:

Aim to land within +/- 1-2reps of whatever I give (muscles can't count so don't just stop at 12 for the sake of it if you have 1 or 2 extra in the tank - it's just a guide). So, 6-8 reps on the first exercises... 10-14reps on the second exercises.

In this case as it was 10 reps you got Vicky, stick it out until you hit 11 & then 12 reps 

My bad for not explaining properly.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

ah24 said:


> I told her too in this case (wasn't sure of exact reps Vicky got as was quickly via email)..
> 
> Her previous routine was a typical BBer split training each bodypart 1x per week.. This is her first full week of training everything twice per week.
> 
> ...


I see. There was no explanation so just assumed she was lowering due to not hitting the 15 reps!

Carry on lol.


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Black coffee and HIIT done this morning :thumbup:


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Yumms said:


> Black coffee and HIIT done this morning :thumbup:


Black coffee:tt2:


----------



## kitinboots (Oct 20, 2013)

Yumms said:


> Black coffee and HIIT done this morning :thumbup:


Do you do fasted HIIT? I was under the impression that fasted cardio should be LISS and you should eat at least a snack before HIIT?


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

kitinboots said:


> Do you do fasted HIIT? I was under the impression that fasted cardio should be LISS and you should eat at least a snack before HIIT?


Yup fasted HIIT.

That + the black coffee makes the most of cortisol whilst doing it. (Stress hormone - not the devil everyone makes out. If you use it at certain times it can be beneficial.. E.g increasing fatty acid utilisation).


----------



## kitinboots (Oct 20, 2013)

ah24 said:


> Yup fasted HIIT.
> 
> That + the black coffee makes the most of cortisol whilst doing it. (Stress hormone - not the devil everyone makes out. If you use it at certain times it can be beneficial.. E.g increasing fatty acid utilisation).


Interesting...I might have a read up on that. Got any links/recommendations on where to look?

I've never tried any sort of fasted cardio. I intend to at some point, but right now the only time I leave the house without breakfast is to weigh myself at work for my Monday am check in.


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

kitinboots said:


> Do you do fasted HIIT? I was under the impression that fasted cardio should be LISS and you should eat at least a snack before HIIT?


Yes def fasted.  I have been doing fasted HIIT ever since I started training, It has helped me get from 187lbs to 139lbs 



ah24 said:


> Yup fasted HIIT.
> 
> That + the black coffee makes the most of cortisol whilst doing it. (Stress hormone - not the devil everyone makes out. If you use it at certain times it can be beneficial.. E.g increasing fatty acid utilisation).


Thank you for the explanation of fasted HIIT


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Yumms said:


> Black coffee and HIIT done this morning :thumbup:


Keep it up lady :thumb:

How long do you do the HIIT for and how long is each section? I.E 30sec high and 30 sec rest.


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

andyhuggins said:


> Keep it up lady :thumb:
> 
> How long do you do the HIIT for and how long is each section? I.E 30sec high and 30 sec rest.


I do 20 mins Fasted HIIT


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Yumms said:


> I do 20 mins Fasted HIIT


Do you do 1 min all out then 30sec rest or what split?


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

andyhuggins said:


> Do you do 1 min all out then 30sec rest or what split?


1min 40 = moderate

20secs = ALL OUT

So, 2min intervals


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

ah24 said:


> 1min 40 = moderate
> 
> 20secs = ALL OUT
> 
> So, 2min intervals


Thanks @ah24 just like to know how people do their HIIT.


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

andyhuggins said:


> Thanks @ah24 just like to know how people do their HIIT.


I know when I am doing right because:

1. I feel like giving up half way through

2. I am nearly sick afterwards 

Thanks @ah24


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Going by those steps all is good :thumb:


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Morning Everyone.

Well this week I have noticed big changes in the mirror this week, I am def looking smaller/leaner 

Last Weeks Weight : *139.8lb*

This Weeks Weight: *136.2lb*

Last Weeks Waist: *30"*

This Weeks Waist: *29.5"*


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Yumms said:


> Morning Everyone.
> 
> Well this week I have noticed big changes in the mirror this week, I am def looking smaller/leaner
> 
> ...


That is very good news, well done indeed.


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Flubs said:


> That is very good news, well done indeed.


thanks flubs :thumbup1:


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Wow Vicky, the weight is falling off you. Well done:thumbup1:


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Boom!! Good one vicky


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Yumms said:


> Morning Everyone.
> 
> Well this week I have noticed big changes in the mirror this week, I am def looking smaller/leaner
> 
> ...


Perfect - increase food, change CV & 3.5lbs down 

Good work!


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks guys really appreciate the support


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Congrats on the weight loss Vicky! shows what you are doing is working :thumbup1:


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Good lose in weight and inches :thumb:


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks guys  :thumbup:


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Looking great yumms!! Keep up the hard work  x


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

*Lower Body- 13th Jan 2014*

*Leg Curls with Dropset*

8 x 35

8 x 40

8 x 40

8 x 35 (dropset)

*Squats*

12 x 40

12 x 45

12 x 45

12 x 50 (PB!!, Thought I was only going to manage 10 reps but really pushed my self for the last 2 reps  )

*Leg Press*

15 x 90

15 x 90

15 x 100

15 x 110 ( PB!!, Thought I was only going to manage 12 reps but pushed my self again for another 3 reps  )

*Lunges* (Each Leg)

12 x 10kg DBs

12 x 10kg DBs

12 x 12.5kg DBs

*Standing Calf Raise SS with Ab Crunches 3 x 20*

20 x 34

20 x 38

20 x 40

Really enjoyed today's session.. felt really happy with my self, that I had pushed for those PB's and extra Reps.


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Great workout there, Vicky.

Well done on the PB! Some weight! :thumb:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

well done on the PB's :thumb: and good workout!


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Cheers guys, very pleased


----------



## ILoveHeavyMetal (Jan 9, 2014)

Very impressive journal which im sure will be an inspiration for many women to start lifting some weights without thinking they will look like arnie after 1 session! I havent read your whole journal because I dont have the concentration or attention span to read 84 pages! Have you tried Tabata training at all? It is only 4 min session but if done correctly it will leave you feeling like you have done an hour of sprints!

Keep up the good work Yumms!


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

ILoveHeavyMetal said:


> Very impressive journal which im sure will be an inspiration for many women to start lifting some weights without thinking they will look like arnie after 1 session! I havent read your whole journal because I dont have the concentration or attention span to read 84 pages! Have you tried Tabata training at all? It is only 4 min session but if done correctly it will leave you feeling like you have done an hour of sprints!
> 
> Keep up the good work Yumms!


Thanks for stopping by. Thanks for your kind words. I have done tabata in the past but much prefer HIIT


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

*Upper Body- 14th Jan 2014*

*Inc Bench Press*

8 x 30

8 x 35

8 x 35

6 x 37.5(PB!!)

*Dead Stop Rows*

8 x 40

8 x 40

6 x 45

6 x 45

*Flat DB Bench Press SS Lateral Pulls*

12 x 14.5kg 12 x 30

12 x 14.5kg 12 x 30

10 x 17kg 12 x 32.5

10 x 17kg 10 x 35

*DB CGBP*

15 x 12kg

12 x 14.5kg (PB!)

10 x 14.5kg

*Seated Lat Raise*

15 x 9.5kg

15 x 12kg

12 x 14.5kg (PB!)

*Supinated DB Curls*

20 x 9.5kg

12 x 12kg

12 x 12kg

*Thoughts*- Really pushed my self today 110%!! Very happy with the progress I am making, those weights keep going higher and higher. Awesome!


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Good work Vicky..

What I'll do over the next 2 weeks is start to phase in a new set of exercises for the upper lower.. So you'll have 2 workouts for each.. E.g; Upper 1 Upper 2 / Lower 1 / Lower 2

You'll then cycle them so keep progress from stalling;

Upper 1

Lower 1

OFF

Upper 2

Lower 2

OFF

Upper 1

Lower 1

etc etc

Will keep you progressing well


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

hey vicky hope all is going well


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

ah24 said:


> Good work Vicky..
> 
> What I'll do over the next 2 weeks is start to phase in a new set of exercises for the upper lower.. So you'll have 2 workouts for each.. E.g; Upper 1 Upper 2 / Lower 1 / Lower 2
> 
> ...


Thanks Adam - That sounds good to me , anything to keep me progressing


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> hey vicky hope all is going well


Hey Sam!

I'm good thanks, and you? Did you have a nice xmas?


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Well done on all the pbs you're racking up, and very pretty new avi..I like that one.


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Flubs said:


> Well done on all the pbs you're racking up, and very pretty new avi..I like that one.


Thanks luvvie  - you're very kind:blush: , this picture was taken just before my xmas works doo. I'll have to get an updated picture because I look very different, especially in my face ,this is where I really notice my fat loss. 

Hows you?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Yumms said:


> Hey Sam!
> 
> I'm good thanks, and you? Did you have a nice xmas?


was nice ty. only had two days off the joy of being self employed!!!! nice to chill with family though ty!


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Good solid lifting @Yumms :thumb:


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

andyhuggins said:


> Good solid lifting @Yumms :thumb:


cheers Andy


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Good work, Vicky.

I'm a bit late but, you look lovely in your new avi:thumbup1:


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Morning everyone

HIIT finished just eating yoghurt, oats and pancake and maple syrup goNutrition whey - my favorite!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Yumms said:


> Morning everyone
> 
> HIIT finished just eating yoghurt, oats and pancake and maple syrup goNutrition whey - my favorite!


I couldn't get on with that flavour at all (which is why I never rated it publicly) - But jammie dodger, strawberry & cream are lovely


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> I couldn't get on with that flavour at all (which is why I never rated it publicly) - But jammie dodger, strawberry & cream are lovely


rhubarb and custard is my favourite nom nom


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Sambuca said:


> rhubarb and custard is my favourite nom nom


I never got to try that one


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Yumms said:


> Morning everyone
> 
> HIIT finished just eating yoghurt, oats and pancake and maple syrup goNutrition whey - my favorite!


That actually made my mouth water sounds sooooo goooood.


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Jammie dodgers, rhubarb and custard . I may have to get some samples


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Vicky.

Keep up all this excellent training. I am saying goodbye. Take care, you're a genuine nice person


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

I couldn't resist the big @MuscleFood offer at the weekend, this is my first time using the company and I have to say I can't fault your shipping service. I chose the 16th Jan and it was here for 9am  everything was packed superbly and ice packs still frozen.

I will give my full review once I have cooked and tasted the meat

Thanks MF

Here is my code for some free chicken : http://www.musclefood.com/VI20565


----------



## MuscleFood (Jul 27, 2012)

Yumms said:


> I couldn't resist the big @MuscleFood offer at the weekend, this is my first time using the company and I have to say I can't fault your shipping service. I chose the 16th Jan and it was here for 9am  everything was packed superbly and ice packs still frozen.
> 
> I will give my full review once I have cooked and tasted the meat
> 
> ...


Do you like the information and recipes too! Would love you to post a full review up when you can. Keep us updated Yumms!!!


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Yumms said:


> I couldn't resist the big @MuscleFood offer at the weekend, this is my first time using the company and I have to say I can't fault your shipping service. I chose the 16th Jan and it was here for 9am  everything was packed superbly and ice packs still frozen.
> 
> I will give my full review once I have cooked and tasted the meat
> 
> ...


Sounds like good service. Enjoy the food @Yumms


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

MuscleFood said:


> Do you like the information and recipes too! Would love you to post a full review up when you can. Keep us updated Yumms!!!


Yes they are a good read and good if your stuck for ideas on how to cook the food tasty without it being unhealthy


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

As you can see I don't mind posting pics of my legs lol

These are taken after a lower body workout today


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

I don't blame you, you've got some excellent shape coming on there. Your training must be going really well


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

mark_star said:


> I don't blame you, you've got some excellent shape coming on there. Your training must be going really well


Thanks Mark, it seems to be an area that changes and develops quickly for me :thumbup:


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

you're lucky, mine are a constant source of frustration


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Yumms said:


> As you can see I don't mind posting pics of my legs lol
> 
> These are taken after a lower body workout today


Wow!! Fair play Yumms....they don't grow like that from sittin on the couch...excellent results!


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

mixerD1 said:


> Wow!! Fair play Yumms....they don't grow like that from sittin on the couch...excellent results!


Thanks mixer


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

Yumms said:


> As you can see I don't mind posting pics of my legs lol
> 
> These are taken after a lower body workout today


Shaping up brilliantly yums


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

johnnya said:


> Shaping up brilliantly yums


Cheers johnny


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Lower Body- 15th Jan 2014

Leg Curls with Dropset

8 x 35

8 x 40

8 x 40

8 x 35 (dropset)

Squats

12 x 40

12 x 45

12 x 50

10 x 52.5 (PB!!)

Leg Press

15 x 90

15 x 100

12 x 110

12 x 110

Lunges (Each Leg)

12 x 10kg DBs

12 x 12kg DBs

12 x 14.5kg DBs

Standing Calf Raise SS with Ab Crunches 3 x 20

20 x 36

20 x 40

20 x 44 (PB!)

Really enjoyed today's session. I could hardly walk, looks like a good session IMO


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Yey! Vicky Two PB's ... well done !


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey vicky, good strong workout and that is showing in those leg pics. Brilliant !


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Greshie said:


> Yey! Vicky Two PB's ... well done !


Thanks greshie.. very pleased with my progress 



andyhuggins said:


> Hey vicky, good strong workout and that is showing in those leg pics. Brilliant !


Thanks, they're def feeling stronger


----------



## ritchiedrama (Aug 21, 2013)

You have better wheels than 99% of the dudes here, good job so far.


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

ritchiedrama said:


> You have better wheels than 99% of the dudes here, good job so far.


I wouldn't say that but thanks for your kind words.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Keep it up Vicky!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Oh and HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!! x


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Happy Birthday Vicky.


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> Oh and HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!! x


Thanks Luvvie!! 26 now getting near that 30 mark


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Yumms said:


> Thanks Luvvie!! 26 now getting near that 30 mark


I'm going to pretend I didn't read that lol.

30 and beyond really isn't that bad


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

andyhuggins said:


> Happy Birthday Vicky.


Cheers Love...


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Happy Birthday Vicky ... hope it's a good one for you! :thumbup1:


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Greshie said:


> Happy Birthday Vicky ... hope it's a good one for you! :thumbup1:


Thanks Gresh :beer:


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> I'm going to pretend I didn't read that lol.
> 
> 30 and beyond really isn't that bad


I need your input hun, my OH is buying me some new tights/leggings for my birthday ( for the gym)  - going shopping tomorrow, where are the best places/shops to get them from?


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Happy birthday yumms x


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Yumms said:


> I need your input hun, my OH is buying me some new tights/leggings for my birthday ( for the gym)  - going shopping tomorrow, where are the best places/shops to get them from?


I love my adidas originals. Head to jd sports for those.

Sport and soccer do lots of pairs in all different designs and they are well cheap (I have a few of those!) - can't remember what make but they're literally a fiver!

Apart from that it's worth waiting for online companies to do sales/offers. Keep checking better bodies etc if u like those. I got some Be An Athlete ones at 20% off by doing that


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

have a great day


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> I love my adidas originals. Head to jd sports for those.
> 
> Sport and soccer do lots of pairs in all different designs and they are well cheap (I have a few of those!) - can't remember what make but they're literally a fiver!
> 
> Apart from that it's worth waiting for online companies to do sales/offers. Keep checking better bodies etc if u like those. I got some Be An Athlete ones at 20% off by doing that


Thanks Claire '! I'll def take a look online as well as the shops


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Happy Birthday Yumms.


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks. .

Yes its my birthday, but there will be no cake , clean eating will carry on, still have some fat to shift. Upper Body session later


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Yumms said:


> Thanks. .
> 
> Yes its my birthday, but there will be no cake , clean eating will carry on, still have some fat to shift. Upper Body session later


You know i keep looking in here & your actually giving ME more inspiration you can do this & damn proud to be witness to such willpower. THATS WHAT ITS ALL ABOUT ! 

Oh its your birthday ? Happy birthday to you..... Happy birth day to you .......


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> You know i keep looking in here & your actually giving ME more inspiration you can do this & damn proud to be witness to such willpower. THATS WHAT ITS ALL ABOUT !
> 
> Oh its your birthday ? Happy birthday to you..... Happy birth day to you .......


Not as such will power , this may sound cliche but more if you want it enough you'll bend over backwards and work hard to get to where you want to be.


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Upper Body- 17th Jan 2014

Inc Bench Press

8 x 30

8 x 35

8 x 35

6 x 37.5

Dead Stop Rows

8 x 40

8 x 42.5

8 x 42.5

6 x 45

Flat DB Bench Press SS Lateral Pulls

12 x 14.5kg 12 x 30

12 x 14.5kg 12 x 32.5

10 x 17kg 12 x 35

10 x 17kg 10 x 37.5(PB!!)

DB CGBP

15 x 12kg

12 x 14.5kg

11 x 14.5kg (Tried for 1 more rep but failed- I will get it next time  )

Seated Lat Raise

15 x 12kg

15 x 12kg

12 x 14.5kg

Supinated DB Curls

15 x 12kg

15 x 12kg

12 x 12kg

Thoughts- Seemed a hard session but pushed my self through it


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

HIIT finished this morning, was nearly sick again


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Yumms said:


> HIIT finished this morning, was nearly sick again


only nearly?


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Yumms said:


> HIIT finished this morning, was nearly sick again


Why sick?


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Because my stomach is empty and I'm pushing my self 110% it makes me want to gagg


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Yumms said:


> Because my stomach is empty and I'm pushing my self 110% it makes me want to gagg


Oh. I've never had that. Even when weight training fasted. Just not a sicky person.... or I don't push myself lol.


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

The nauseous sick feeling most get after sprint / interval work is lactic acid accumulation.

Nothing wrong with it - and shows that person is going ALL OUT!

(FYI for people reading - this isn't me saying I want or encourage my clients to puke lol. There's no benefit to it. But, if you get that sick feeling whilst doing high lactate training there's no negative, it just means your working bloody hard.)


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

ah24 said:


> The nauseous sick feeling most get after sprint / interval work is lactic acid accumulation.
> 
> Nothing wrong with it - and shows that person is going ALL OUT!
> 
> (FYI for people reading - this isn't me saying I want or encourage my clients to puke lol. There's no benefit to it. But, if you get that sick feeling whilst doing high lactate training there's no negative, it just means your working bloody hard.)


Yeah, yeah adam. You're just a sadistic person deep down! I know your game


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

RXQueenie said:


> Yeah, yeah adam. You're just a sadistic person deep down! I know your game


 :devil2:


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> Yeah, yeah adam. You're just a sadistic person deep down! I know your game


Think you could be right their Claire lol


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

ah24 said:


> The nauseous sick feeling most get after sprint / interval work is lactic acid accumulation.
> 
> Nothing wrong with it - and shows that person is going ALL OUT!
> 
> (FYI for people reading - this isn't me saying I want or encourage my clients to puke lol. There's no benefit to it. But, if you get that sick feeling whilst doing high lactate training there's no negative, it just means your working bloody hard.)


Do you think this happens with people who are new to that kind of fatigue? Doesn't affect me in that way either or is it just person dependant?

On the other hand ive been sick countless times after a heavy weight training day


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Bad Alan said:


> Do you think this happens with people who are new to that kind of fatigue? Doesn't affect me in that way either or is it just person dependant?
> 
> On the other hand ive been sick countless times after a heavy weight training day


Yeah I think it's quite person dependant and depends on how long you've been doing it.

Everyone has different lactate thresh-holds. Which you can condition to some degree via metabolic work. Mine sucks!

That being said, I remember when watching the Barbados Olympic team train, they were 3 weeks out from Olympics and still spewing all over the track after their sprint sessions.... And they're athletes doing it day in day out!

Also as a general rule, females can handle it better as they clear hydrogen ions quicker than males. (Usually).


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

ah24 said:


> Yeah I think it's quite person dependant and depends on how long you've been doing it.
> 
> Everyone has different lactate thresh-holds. Which you can condition to some degree via metabolic work. Mine sucks!
> 
> ...


Interesting! Does the knowledge or indication of someone's lactate threshold change the way you'd approach training? Give an indication of muscle fibre make up?

Or just not something to read into lol?


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

What have I missed??


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Bad Alan said:


> Interesting! Does the knowledge or indication of someone's lactate threshold change the way you'd approach training? Give an indication of muscle fibre make up?
> 
> Or just not something to read into lol?


I think in some areas it's worth reading into.. I tend to apply it like this:

- Females that see me 1-2-1 and are after pure fat loss (not physique trainees) I'll give them a lot less rest than my male clients. For 2 reasons. 1) They can't handle a load yet that really causes much metabolic stress 2) As mentioned, they handle lactic acid better than males.

In this case I tend to try to just keep them moving for the hour. And always finish a session with specific metabolic work. I wave their training with frequent strength phases too, more for HTMU recruitment (although obviously the strength gains are a nice by-product.)

- For females like Claire & Vicky looking to compete and able to shift some decent weight, I'd definitely increase rest periods. But still probably less than my male clients.

For instance if you attempted a v heavy low rep set of squats, I'd likely give you 3-5mins to recover. If Claire attempted the same thing, probably more like 90-120secs. And I'd happily bet performance wise she'd be fine.

Females can train with a higher frequency too as they tend to recover quicker (hence all my program's for females train bodyparts at least twice per week).

Here's a quick copy/paste from part of an article my colleague Akash wrote on men Vs women:

*For males, a typical session will take 48-72 hours (generally speaking, can be more or less) to recover from. However, females recover very quickly, and a recent study even showed that women returned to previous bench press strength after training in 4 hours, as opposed to 48 hours for men (Judge & Burke, 2010).*

*
*

Not saying females should train every 4 hours lol, but can definitely increase frequency with no ill effects.

- As far as fibre types go, I don't think lactic acid production would be an indication of fibre types.

For the most part, I think everybody can benefit from attempting to stimulate all fibres using a varied rep range. Having said that, true fast-twitch dominant people can definitely get away with low-moderate rep ranges and grow really well.

The only way I think you can accurately check fibre types is through a muscle biopsy (absolute agony from what I've been told). I'm sceptical of these saliva tests going round - though could be a wrong.

A rough indicator I use with clients is just ask them what they were best at back in school?

100m sprint - probably fast twitch

not fussed - probably a good mix

cross country - probably slow twitch



Yumms said:


> What have I missed??


Sorry Vicky, just doing my geeky bit whilst on train home from clients in London and bored.

Will stop cluttering your thread!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

@ah24 actually great reading that as Will and I notice this in gym during training together. Discussed this a bit before but good to know it's perfectly normal.


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

ah24 said:


> I think in some areas it's worth reading into.. I tend to apply it like this:
> 
> - Females that see me 1-2-1 and are after pure fat loss (not physique trainees) I'll give them a lot less rest than my male clients. For 2 reasons. 1) They can't handle a load yet that really causes much metabolic stress 2) As mentioned, they handle lactic acid better than males.
> 
> ...


Cheers for that post Adam, female training is not something I've ever had any experience with but I certainly noticed and picked up on the differences in performance during workouts and recovery signs very quickly.

Have always said I enjoy training with a Claire as it's a change of pace and something abit different to my own workouts usually. Do you think females respond better to the circuit style leg days I've seen you put together better for these reasons aswell?

Could listen to you in "geek mode" for quite some time lol, always take the time to respond fully too which will benefit anyone reading


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

ah24 said:


> I think in some areas it's worth reading into.. I tend to apply it like this:
> 
> - Females that see me 1-2-1 and are after pure fat loss (not physique trainees) I'll give them a lot less rest than my male clients. For 2 reasons. 1) They can't handle a load yet that really causes much metabolic stress 2) As mentioned, they handle lactic acid better than males.
> 
> ...


It's ok I was only messing 

It's very interesting


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

RXQueenie said:


> @ah24 actually great reading that as Will and I notice this in gym during training together. Discussed this a bit before but good to know it's perfectly normal.


Glad you find it useful info and not boring!



Bad Alan said:


> Cheers for that post Adam, female training is not something I've ever had any experience with but I certainly noticed and picked up on the differences in performance during workouts and recovery signs very quickly.
> 
> Have always said I enjoy training with a Claire as it's a change of pace and something abit different to my own workouts usually. Do you think females respond better to the circuit style leg days I've seen you put together better for these reasons aswell?
> 
> Could listen to you in "geek mode" for quite some time lol, always take the time to respond fully too which will benefit anyone reading


For fat loss, yeah I definitely think females respond well to circuit based training with little rest. That being said though, obviously there's different times / places for it. I'll paste 3 of my clients templates below as an idea:

*Vicky*

*A1: Leg Curls,* 4 x 8 (last set, drop-set)

*B1: Squats,* 4 x 12

*C1: Leg Press,* 4 x 15

*D1: Lunges,* 3 x 12

So, as you can see... All straight sets. Vicky isn't low calorie, she's trying to push for strength & muscle growth and months away from a potential show - so energy levels are fine to go heavy & intense.

*Ipek*

*A1: Squats,* 4 x 6-8 - tempo 30X0 - 10sec rest

*A2: Walking Lunges,* 4 x 30m - tempo N/A - 10sec rest

*A3: Pendulum Squat or Leg Press,* 4 x 15-20 - tempo 2010 - 75sec rest

*A1: DB RDL's,* 4 x 8 - tempo 20X1 - 10sec rest

*A2: Prone Hamstring Curl,* 4 x 12 - tempo 2011 - 10sec rest

*A3: 45degree Hyperextension,* 4 x 20 - 1010 - 75sec rest

Ipek see's me 3x per week at UP. We alternate between; quads & shoulders and hamstrings & back. The parts above are the leg bits of each session, so she's hitting legs 3x per week. You can see she goes as low as 6-8 reps and also higher reps - so complete range of reps within 1 session... But done back-to-back. Pretty tough!

*Charlotte*

*A1: Chain Hip Extension,* 4 x 12 - tempo 30X2 - no rest

*A2: Depth Goblet Squats,* 4 x 15 - tempo 3011 - no rest

*A3: Ball Hamstring Curls,* 4 x 15-20 - tempo 2010 - 45secs rest

*B1: SLDL,* 4 x 12 - tempo 3011 - no rest

*B2: Leg Press (High n' Wide),* 4 x 15 - tempo 2010 - no rest

*B3: Bulgarian Split Squats,* 4 x 15 - tempo 2010 - 60secs rest

*C1: 1 & ¼ Squats,* 3 x 10 - no rest (NO BOUNCING!)

*C2: Walking Lunges,* 3 x length of squat rack to spin room & back&#8230; 60secs rest

This was ONE leg workout for Charlotte, done twice per week (final phase of prep). Circuit based like before, but the whole premise of this program was tension as opposed to load. At this point she was pretty low in bodyfat & energy. Personally don't think low rep stuff would have been great on joints (ankle was playing up from sprinting outside). For this reason, reps are higher and each set falls within a TUT bracket of 40-70secs. The last 2 exercises at the end are particularly brutal :lol:



Yumms said:


> It's ok I was only messing
> 
> It's very interesting


Thanks Vicky 

Don't post that much anymore unless yours or Claire's logs, so hopefully a few people will find the info helpful..


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm sat here eating lovely chili mince and spicy cabbage, whilst my OH is ordering his pizza for delivery.

If that isn't dedication/will power, I don't know what is


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

ah24 said:


> So, as you can see... All straight sets. Vicky isn't low calorie, she's trying to push for strength & muscle growth and months away from a *potentia*l show - so energy levels are fine to go heavy & intense.


I'm going to make that a definate!! and no ones going to stop me  :lol:

[


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Yumms said:


> I'm sat here eating lovely chili mince and spicy cabbage, whilst my OH is ordering his pizza for delivery.
> 
> If that isn't dedication/will power, I don't know what is


That sure is will power well done you.



Yumms said:


> I'm going to make that a definate!! and no ones going to stop me  :lol:
> 
> [


WOW well done on doing a show. This will be a good transformation to watch :thumb:


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

andyhuggins said:


> That sure is will power well done you.
> 
> WOW well done on doing a show. This will be a good transformation to watch :thumb:


Not a definite yet! But I will sure try


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Yumms said:


> Not a definite yet! But I will sure try


All you can do is give it 100% and see where that takes you.


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

andyhuggins said:


> All you can do is give it 100% and see where that takes you.


I've decided to go to Body Power Expo and see the Bodyfitness and Bikini Show, so I can get some idea of how things works etc... it will be my first ever show that I have been to


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Yumms said:


> I've decided to go to Body Power Expo and see the Bodyfitness and Bikini Show, so I can get some idea of how things works etc... it will be my first ever show that I have been to


Great exhibition. You will really enjoy it.


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Last Weeks Weight: *136.2lb*

This Weeks Weight: *134.8lb*

Around *1.4lb* loss 

Last Weeks Waist: *29.5"*

This Weeks Waist: *28.5"*"

*1"* Loss 

Thoughts:

Very happy with the losses this week,noticeable changes in the mirror too . I am not as tired this week. I feel I'm progressing well with the weights, hit a few PB's this week . All in all very happy .


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Doing good Hun...I didn't think u wanted to compete...but go for it !!! And good luck. Looking fab in the avi too, I don't come in that often but been having a read back ur doing bloody brilliant :thumbup1: well done.


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> Doing good Hun...I didn't think u wanted to compete...but go for it !!! And good luck. Looking fab in the avi too, I don't come in that often but been having a read back ur doing bloody brilliant :thumbup1: well done.


Thanks love, your welcome in here anytime. 

Competing is my dream!- Has been from day one


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Yumms said:


> Thanks love, your welcome in here anytime.
> 
> Competing is my dream!- Has been from day one


Oh sorry I must have mis understood! Well u got determination to loose the weight u have and that's not eAsy so I'm sure u will get there...erm when u stop worrying about what ppl think!


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> Oh sorry I must have mis understood! Well u got determination to loose the weight u have and that's not eAsy so I'm sure u will get there...erm when u stop worrying about what ppl think!


It's ok no worries. Its something I'm getting control over now, I've had to since loosing weight you get all sorts of different opinions. I say stick 2s up at the haters as I've found something I'm good at and I enjoy so  

My family are very supportive


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Yumms said:


> I'm going to make that a definate!! and no ones going to stop me  :lol:
> 
> [


good for you


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Me after HIIT this morning

I'm very hungry now


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Yumms said:


> Last Weeks Weight: *136.2lb*
> 
> This Weeks Weight: *134.8lb*
> 
> ...


Congrats another good week :thumb:


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Cheers Andy.. :thumb:


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

My crazy gym leggings


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Leg Curls with Dropset

8 x 35

8 x 40

6 x 45(PB!)

8 x 35 (dropset)

Squats

12 x 40

12 x 50

12 x 52.5

10 x 55 (PB!!)

Leg Press

15 x 90

15 x 100

12 x 110

12 x 110

Lunges (Each Leg)

12 x 12kg DBs

12 x 14.5kg DBs

12 x 17kg DBs (PB!)

Standing Calf Raise SS with Ab Crunches 3 x 20

20 x 44

20 x 48

17 x 52 (PB!)

Really enjoyed today's session. I felt really strong with the squats today but on the last set and last rep, I lost my form coming back up from the squat (leaning bit too far forward) nothing major, I will correct it. I had to do lunges before the leg press as someone was using it, resulting in me hating the leg press  - On the last set I nearly thought bugger it I can't do another set of 110kg but I thought your not giving up lass, and I pushed my self for the last set of 12 @110kg, so glad I didn't give into the weight  .


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

nice leg sesh. You'll be feeling that tomorrow!


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

excellent leg session, plenty of PB's. Obviously really pushing and getting the results you deserve


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks guys :thumbup: - definitely feeling it in the quads this morning


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Upper Body- 21st Jan 2014

Inc Bench Press

8 x 35

8 x 35

7 x 37.5

6 x 37.5

Dead Stop Rows

8 x 40

8 x 40

8 x 42.5

6 x 45

Flat DB Bench Press SS Lateral Pulls

12 x 14.5kg 12 x 32.5

12 x 17kg 12 x 35

10 x 17kg 12 x 37.5

10 x 17kg 9 x 37.5 ( failed on 9, tried for 10 but my body wasn't having any of it)

DB CGBP

15 x 12kg

15 x 14.5kg

12 x 14.5kg

Seated Lat Raise

15 x 12kg

12 x 12kg

12 x 12kg

Supinated DB Curls

15 x 12kg

12 x 12kg

12 x 12kg

Thoughts- At first I struggled to have a positive mindset, I was really wanting to reach 40 on my Inc Bench Press , which I'm nearly at but not quite yet as I am struggling with 37.5. Once I got going I started feeling more positive and felt stronger on DB Press and Lat Pulls  . I'm shattered now.. time for a cuppa and Protein Porridge :thumbup1:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Good session there Vicky


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Morning all..

Well it's that time in the week again for the dreaded HIIT, no weight session today. Tiredness seems to be effecting me again, I went to bed at 9pm last night. Thank god for black coffee  .


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

First attempt at capturing my back, I hate front cameras on phones.


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Going to smash legs again this afternoon 

I know I won't be smiling afterwards hehe


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

excellent shape coming on there


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

mark_star said:


> excellent shape coming on there


Thanks mark, :thumbup1:


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Yumms said:


> Going to smash legs again this afternoon
> 
> *I know I won't be smiling afterwards hehe*


Enjoy


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

ah24 said:


> Enjoy


I literally hobbled out of the gym:devil2:


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Leg Curls with Dropset

8 x 35

8 x 40

6 x 45

8 x 35 (dropset)

Squats

12 x 40

12 x 50

12 x 52.5

10 x 55

Leg Press

15 x 100

15 x 100

12 x 110

12 x 115(PB!)

Lunges (Each Leg)

12 x 14.5kg DBs

12 x 14.5kg DBs

12 x 17kg DBs

Standing Calf Raise SS with Ab Crunches 3 x 20

20 x 48

20 x 42

20 x 56 (PB!)

Thoughts: Another awesome session! Really hated the Leg Press again.. On the 3rd and last set I just wanted to throw up! All in all, I worked through the pain and hobbled nicely out of the gym  Really feeling it in my quads now though .


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Another couple of good PB's there Vicky! well done!


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks gresh! ! I didn't think I was going to get 115kg for 10 reps on the leg press but I actually ended up hitting 12 reps


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Upper Body- 24th Jan 2014

Inc Bench Press

8 x 35

8 x 35

6 x 37.5

5 x 37.5 (failed on 5  )

Dead Stop Rows

8 x 40

8 x 42.5

8 x 42.5

7 x 45

Flat DB Bench Press SS Lateral Pulls

12 x 14.5kg 12 x 32.5

12 x 17kg 12 x 35

11 x 17kg 12 x 35

10 x 17kg 9 x 37.5

DB CGBP

15 x 14.5kg

12 x 14.5kg

12 x 14.5kg

Seated Lat Raise

15 x 12kg

12 x 12kg

12 x 12kg

Supinated DB Curls

15 x 12kg

12 x 12kg

12 x 12kg

Thoughts: I didn't feel strong at all today  . I don't know whether it's because I trained later in the day as I've had a busy morning or it's to do with some medication I am taking which can cause drowsiness. I just didn't seem focused in the gym  .. I suppose we all have our bad days in the gym, will make next weeks session better


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Don't worry about it, sometimes the crap days turn out to be the most effective sessions !


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Greshie said:


> Don't worry about it, sometimes the crap days turn out to be the most effective sessions !


I hope so..it was like my mind was elsewhere. Feel a little annoyed with my self not sure why though because I worked as hard as I could


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Yumms said:


> Upper Body- 24th Jan 2014
> 
> Inc Bench Press
> 
> ...


Loving the workouts your a strong woman


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

look like the sessions are going well and you are making great progress.

like the new avi some great shape coming on :thumb:


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

andyhuggins said:


> look like the sessions are going well and you are making great progress.
> 
> like the new avi some great shape coming on :thumb:


Thanks for your support, as always


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Morning all. .

Just finished another hardcore HIIT session, hate during but buzzing when I've finished it


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

morning young lady, my gym doesn't open until 8 on Saturday and I was thinking of starting cardio, so that's out of the window for today, not sure if that's a good or bad thing


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

mark_star said:


> morning young lady, my gym doesn't open until 8 on Saturday and I was thinking of starting cardio, so that's out of the window for today, not sure if that's a good or bad thing


Morning Mark

Cant you go out running or power walking??


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Yumms said:


> Morning Mark
> 
> Cant you go out running or power walking??


yeah thanks for that, I'll pretend I didn't read it


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

mark_star said:


> yeah thanks for that, I'll pretend I didn't read it


Scared of the dreaded cardio


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Yumms said:


> Scared of the dreaded cardio


yep but I do have to start and the only sensible time will be early. I think one morning a week for the 1st month and then gradually increase as comp time gets closer. HIIT for def, really can't do long drawn out steady state


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Yumms said:


> Morning all. .
> 
> Just finished another hardcore HIIT session, hate during but buzzing when I've finished it


morning Yumms. I love a bit of HIIT, me. In fact you've inspired me to get some in this morning.


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> morning Yumms. I love a bit of HIIT, me. In fact you've inspired me to get some in this morning.


 Good that's what I like to hear hehe:thumb:

I will be joining you.. HIIT for me too. Just finishing my coffee


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Weight and Measurements

Last weeks Weight: *134.8lbs*

This weeks Weight: *134.8lbs*

Last Weeks Waist: *29.5*"

This Weeks Waist:* 28*"

Thoughts: Carbs were slightly raised last week so it could be water but I'm not too concerned as my upper body is def starting to develop slightly but very noticeable changes.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Morning Yumms (and Dirkybabe) legs for me shortly once I've downed my Rocket Fuel ( coffee)


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Greshie said:


> Morning Yumms (and Dirkybabe) legs for me shortly once I've downed my Rocket Fuel ( coffee)


oooo enjoy :devil2:

its legs for me tomorrow


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Yumms said:


> Weight and Measurements
> 
> Last weeks Weight: *134.8lbs*
> 
> ...


nothing to be concerned about there. Your waist is reducing, yet you're maintaining weight. Perfect!


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Your right Dirky

That's HIIT accomplished:thumbup:

No weight session today, going to spend time with family


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Yumms said:


> Weight and Measurements
> 
> Last weeks Weight: *134.8lbs*
> 
> ...


You should be proud of the waist drop. Well done :thumb:


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

andyhuggins said:


> You should be proud of the waist drop. Well done :thumb:


I am and thanks...


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Good progress vicky as always!


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> Good progress vicky as always!


Thanks for your support Claire


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Leg Curls with Dropset

8 x 40

8 x 40

6 x 45

8 x 35 (dropset)

Squats

12 x 50

12 x 55

10x 57.5

10 x 57.5 (Pb!)

Leg Press

15 x 100

12 x 110

12 x 115

10 x 120(PB!)

Lunges (Each Leg)

12 x 14.5kg DBs

12 x 17kg DBs

10 x 19.5kg DBs (Pb!)

Standing Calf Raise SS with Ab Crunches 3 x 20

20 x 56

20 x 60

15 x 64 (PB!)

Really pushed myself today-very happy with PBs !


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Well done on those PB's :thumb: youa re going great guns!


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Greshie said:


> Well done on those PB's :thumb: youa re going great guns!


Thanks gresh was a tough session


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Yumms said:


> Leg Curls with Dropset
> 
> 8 x 40
> 
> ...


very good work :thumb:


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Jay.32 said:


> very good work :thumb:


Thanks jay :thumbup:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Vicky I'm struggling to upload my vids to youtube to get them on here ... the first one is uploaded but it's saying it's not available .... did you use You tube or is there another portal I can use ?


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Have you tried using Windows Movie Maker to edit the video?

have you got a link for the youtube video? is the video your having problems with already uploaded or it wont upload?


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Yumms said:


> Have you tried using Windows Movie Maker to edit the video?
> 
> have you got a link for the youtube video? is the video your having problems with already uploaded or it wont upload?


Hi Vicky, Yes am using Windows movie maker and eventually got everything uploaded ... linking directly from movie maker to you tube ... but it does take ages to upload !

At some point will need to play with the editing functions ... but it all looks a bit fiddly!


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Those PB are coming thick and fast. Well done :thumb:


----------



## hometrainer (Apr 9, 2003)

well done on the p/Bs


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Upper Body- 28th Jan 2014

Inc Bench Press

8 x 35

8 x 35

8 x 37.5

6x 40 (PB!!)

Dead Stop Rows

8 x 42.5

8 x 42.5

8 x 45

6 x 47.5 (PB!!)

Flat DB Bench Press SS Lateral Pulls

12 x 17kg 12 x35

12 x 17kg 12 x 35

10 x 17kg 12 x 37.5

10 x 17kg 10 x 37.5

DB CGBP

15 x 14.5kg

12 x 14.5kg

12 x 14.5kg

Seated Lat Raise

15 x 12kg

12 x 12kg

12 x 12kg

Supinated DB Curls

15 x 12kg

12 x 12kg

12 x 12kg

Thoughts: Tough session but got through it nicely... pleased with PB's


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

More PB's :thumb: you are knocking them down like nine pins !


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Yeah go Vicky :thumb:


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Greshie said:


> More PB's :thumb: you are knocking them down like nine pins !


Thanks hun.

I have been waiting for the Inc Bench Press PB for ages! so I felt buzzing when I got that one


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Good Morning Folks...

No weight session today but I have HIIT this morning 

A different rotation to the workout routine this week  Still doing the Upper and Lower Split but with different weight exercises such as:

2 days workout A , 2 days workout B .

Bring on more PB's


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Hey yummys, just popping in to say hello, whats the current weight loss at?

Loving the avi, so much of a change


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Madoxx said:


> Hey yummys, just popping in to say hello, whats the current weight loss at?
> 
> Loving the avi, so much of a change


Hey Mark! Hows things? 

I am at 134.8lbs... will know more on Sunday. I will also have some progress pictures too , which I am very excited about.


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Yumms said:


> Hey Mark! Hows things?
> 
> I am at 134.8lbs... will know more on Sunday. I will also have some progress pictures too , which I am very excited about.


Is that loss or current weight ? what did you start at?

Tag me in sundays update in case I miss it


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Madoxx said:


> Is that loss or current weight ? what did you start at?
> 
> Tag me in sundays update in case I miss it


139.8 lbs on 6th Jan im currently 134.8lbs. I will do mark, thanks for support as always x


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

My legs are killing me after new workout, I cannot bend down, thanks @ah24


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Here are some leg shots after workout today, I see definition

I see an improvement on glutes too


----------



## leedsgains (Apr 25, 2013)

Dem glutes


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

leedsgains said:


> Dem glutes


Weighted lunges


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Lower Body- 30/1/14

Leg curls

30 x 12

35 x 12

35 x 10

40 x 10

Squats

50 x 8

55 x 8

60 x 8

65 x 5 (PB!! ABOVE Body weight)

Single Leg Presses

40 x 12

50 x 12

50 x 10

55 x 10

DB RDL

19.5 x 12

19.5 x 12

22kg x 10

Plank 3 x 45 secs SS Reverse Ab Crunches 3 x 10

Thoughts: My hamstrings are killing me  Very happy with squat!


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Morning everyone..

I am def feeling DOMS in the hamstrings this morning. Upper Body this afternoon.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

I will see YOU on stage ;-)


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> I will see YOU on stage ;-)


Thanks but I cannot believe you've quoted my starting page.... arghhh those horrible pictures.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Yumms said:


> Thanks but I cannot believe you've quoted my starting page.... arghhh those horrible pictures.


Just a reminder of how far you have come


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> Just a reminder of how far you have come


Thanks infernal


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Yumms said:


> Thanks infernal


No problem you deserve praise


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Ok... here is the dreaded video


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Yumms said:


> Ok... here is the dreaded video


Vicky, on your pulldowns - try pushing chest up arching back more. As you round off you get less lat activation and more pec minor / biceps.

Also on cable pull throughs - try holding it with straight arms instead of flexed. Let them got through the legs.

Hips wise, think of it as an RDL - so push the hips back until you feel hamstrings


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

ah24 said:


> Vicky, on your pulldowns - try pushing chest up arching back more. As you round off you get less lat activation and more pec minor / biceps.
> 
> Also on cable pull throughs - try holding it with straight arms instead of flexed. Let them got through the legs.
> 
> Hips wise, think of it as an RDL - so push the hips back until you feel hamstrings


Thanks adam I will remember that for next time :thumbup:


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey @Yumms nice leg shots. They are going well. Glad to see you posting the vids again.


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Morning all. .

Didn't sleep much last night got a lot on my mind, just kept thinking about things lol.

I struggled but got through HIIT this morning! !


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Didn't get chance to post my workout up last night so here is yesterdays workout:

Upper Body

Standing DB OH Press

8 x 14.5

7 x 14.5

7 x 14.5

6 x 14.5

Close Grip Pulls

8 x 40

8 x 45

7 x 45

5 x 47.5 PB!!

Inc DB Press SS DB Bent Over Rows

12 x 14.5kg 12 x 14.5kg

12 x 14.5kg 12 x 14.5kg

12 x 17kg 10 x 17kg

10 x 17kg 10 x 17kg

Pull throughs

15 x 10kg

15 x 15kg

15 x 15kg

Prone Rear Delts

15 x 9.5kg

12 x 9.5kg

12 x 9.5kg

Bench Dips 3 x 15..

Thoughts: really enjoyed workout... really feeling it in my lats today


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Looking another good workout there Vicky!


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Good session vicky. You really hit the lats well then :thumb:


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

andyhuggins said:


> Good session vicky. You really hit the lats well then :thumb:


they're so sore today!! its the Bent Over Rows that do it


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Yumms said:


> they're so sore today!! its the Bent Over Rows that do it


Great feeling though


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

andyhuggins said:


> Great feeling though


Oh yeaaah!- means I have been bad ass in the gym


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Yumms said:


> Oh yeaaah!- means I have been bad ass in the gym


Loving the quote :cool2:


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Good Morning...

HIIT finished 

Last Weeks Weight: 134.8lb

This Weeks Weight: 132lb

Last Weeks Waist: 28"

This Weeks Waist: 27.5"

Thoughts: Really happy with the weight loss and waist loss. Feeling good and happy with the new rotation to my workout.

Here are some progress pics @Madoxx 

What do you guys think?


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

2.5 lb in a week is awesome going. Whats your target weight?

Belly is shrinking


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Madoxx said:


> 2.5 lb in a week is awesome going. Whats your target weight?
> 
> Belly is shrinking


not really concerned about weight tbh... I just want to get to point where my body could be ready for competing 

Yes that fat belly is going slowly...


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

@Yumms another good week completed :thumb:


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

andyhuggins said:


> @Yumms another good week completed :thumb:


Bring on the next one :thumb: , Thanks love


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

@Yumms what does your new split look like?


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

andyhuggins said:


> @Yumms what does your new split look like?


It's still lower and upper body but I have workout A for the first half of the week workout B for the last half


----------



## constantbulk (Dec 27, 2010)

Yumms said:


> Good Morning...
> 
> HIIT finished
> 
> ...


nice progress, keep going.........


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Awesome progress hun! :thumbup1: Great work!


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

You know my thoughts Vicky as mentioned in last email 

Keep it up - no changes needed!


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks Keeks and Adam :thumb:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

You certainly deserve the praise for your hard work. A massive difference.


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Flubs said:


> You certainly deserve the praise for your hard work. A massive difference.


Thanks flubs


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Morning All...

Just wanted to share this with you guys..

Thanks Adam @ah24, means a lot to me...feeling very motivational now.

https://www.facebook.com/adam.hayley.94/posts/264791360348305?comment_id=751512&offset=0&total_comments=8&notif_t=mentions_comment


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Yumms said:


> Morning All...
> 
> Just wanted to share this with you guys..
> 
> ...


IT's a private page by the looks of it Yumms so the link doesn't work!


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

What a shame, theres nothing I can do about it.


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Lower Body- 03/2/14

Leg curls

40 x 8

45 x 8

50 x 6 (PB!)

35 x 8

Squats

50 x 12

52.5 x 12

55 x 10

60 x 10

Leg Presses

100 x 15

110 x 15

120 x 12

130 x 12 (PB!!)

Lunges

17 x 12

17x 10

19.5 x 10

Calf Raise SS Ab Crunches 3 x 20

64 x 20

68 x 20

72 x 18 (pb!!)

Thoughts: Very pleased with PB's... really smashed my legs this afternoon


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

More personal bests @Yumms. They just keep on coming :thumb:

So what did Adam say on facebook?


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Do you have a leg press machine at home??


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

*Big well done so far to my online client Vicky. This one isn't the typical 6 week transformation you usually see. I first started working with Vicky last August and she's continued to plug away since. *

*
*

*
These long term transformations are usually somewhat harder as it's easy for the client to look at their initial photos and think ' I'll never get there '*

*
*

*
Clearly this goes to show that patience & perseverance pays off! Vicky's ultimate goal is to compete in a physique competition - if she carries on with her mindset I'd say that's a real possibility!*



Thanks adam


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Ben_Dover said:


> Do you have a leg press machine at home??


I wish... No I go to a local gym.. it was full of idiots today, some skinny lad came up to me and said you can squat more than I can....*face palm*


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Yumms said:


> *Big well done so far to my online client Vicky. This one isn't the typical 6 week transformation you usually see. I first started working with Vicky last August and she's continued to plug away since. *
> 
> *
> *
> ...


What a great comment. You should be proud.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Yep another great workout !


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

andyhuggins said:


> What a great comment. You should be proud.


Thanks Andy. I am very.. can't wait for the journey ahead.

Bring on the physique Comp


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Yumms said:


> *Big well done so far to my online client Vicky. This one isn't the typical 6 week transformation you usually see. I first started working with Vicky last August and she's continued to plug away since. *
> 
> *
> *
> ...


That's a smashing comment and well deserved!


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Greshie said:


> That's a smashing comment and well deserved!


Thanks gresh for your brilliant support as always


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Upper Body- 4th Feb 2014

Inc Bench Press

8 x 35

8 x 37.5

6 x 40

5 x 42.5 (PB!!)

Dead Stop Rows

8 x 42.5

8 x 45

8 x 47.5

6 x 50 (PB!!)

Flat DB Bench Press SS Lateral Pulls

12 x 17kg 12 x 35

12 x 17kg 12 x 35

10 x 17kg 10 x 37.5

9 x 19,5kg(PB!!) 10x 37.5

DB CGBP

15 x 14.5kg

15 x 14.5kg

12 x 14.5kg

Seated Lat Raise

15 x 12kg

12 x 12kg

12 x 12kg

Supinated DB Curls

15 x 12kg

12 x 12kg

12 x 12kg

Thoughts- Another awesome workout! Felt good and worked my **** off for the PBs!!  - Filmed some of my workout will upload tomorrow


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Can see why the avi looks epic. More pb's :thumb:

looking forward to the vids.


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Afternoon all...

Did HIIT this morning... no training today, not sure whats wrong with me today but my stomach will not stop being hungry  , but here is a video from yesterdays workout.


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Morning everyone...

Its another leg session today, concentrating more on the hamstrings...bending down will be fun afterwards  ..

I will try and get some filming in my local gym if possible, if not it will be some pictures


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Yumms said:


> Morning everyone...
> 
> Its another leg session today, concentrating more on the hamstrings...bending down will be fun afterwards  ..
> 
> I will try and get some filming in my local gym if possible, if not it will be some pictures


bending down after!!! Im wont ask what your doing this afternoon lol.

Delts looking good in new avi


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Jay.32 said:


> bending down after!!! Im wont ask what your doing this afternoon lol.
> 
> Delts looking good in new avi


I can assure you nothing exciting lol I wish 

Heres a back shot, really happy with my waist its def leaning in


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Yumms said:


> I can assure you nothing exciting lol I wish
> 
> Heres a back shot, really happy with my waist its def leaning in


looking very good... you have worked very hard!!! and its all paying off now


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Yumms said:


> Afternoon all...
> 
> Did HIIT this morning... no training today, not sure whats wrong with me today but my stomach will not stop being hungry  , but here is a video from yesterdays workout.


What programme do you use to edit all the clips together?


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Ben_Dover said:


> What programme do you use to edit all the clips together?


Windows movie maker


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Just finished my leg session really enjoyed it, feeling it in the hams now though

Some random pics from my gym session,


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Another pic which was before gym. ..


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Lower Body- 6/2/14

Leg curls

30 x 12

35 x 12

40 x 10

40 x 10

Squats

55 x 8

60 x 8

65 x 5

67.5 x 5 (PB!!)

Single Leg Presses

50 x 12

50 x 12

55 x 10

60 x 10 (PB!)

DB RDL

19.5 x 12

19.5 x 12

22kg x 12-I could have gone heavier, Going to make sure I go a bit heavier next week 

Plank 3 x 45 secs SS Reverse Ab Crunches 3 x 10

Thoughts: Enjoyed workout, really pushed my self.My hamstrings are aching and stiff already  . Also my appetite has shot up this week, I'm starving straight after eating.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Good workout again Yumms and more PB's too :thumbup1:


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Greshie said:


> Good workout again Yumms and more PB's too :thumbup1:


Thanks Greshie...

I'm really trying to push for those PB's


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Yumms said:


> *Big well done so far to my online client Vicky. This one isn't the typical 6 week transformation you usually see. I first started working with Vicky last August and she's continued to plug away since. *
> 
> *
> *
> ...


****ing ell vick, from hippo to vixen  Look tasty my friend


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Madoxx said:


> ****ing ell vick, from hippo to vixen  Look tasty my friend


There is a compliment in there somewhere ha ha


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Brilliant progress, well done


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks Mark  - found some size 18 jeans yesterday in my wardrobe they would have fit king Kong, I actually remember them being tight lol

Thanks G Man :thumbup:


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

Yumms said:


> Thanks Mark  - found some size 18 jeans yesterday in my wardrobe they would have fit king Kong, I actually remember them being tight lol
> 
> Thanks G Man :thumbup:


finding old clothes that are too big is great isn't it?


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

It's brilliant makes me see how much I've changed in months I'm now size 10


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Yumms said:


> Thanks Mark  - found some size 18 jeans yesterday in my wardrobe they would have fit king Kong, I actually remember them being tight lol


Sorry about the above comment, clearly I need a more complicated password to the PC to avoid drunken forum usage


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Just some delts action after workout


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Yumms said:


> Just some delts action after workout


Looking good there Vicky!


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Upper Body - Workout B-7th Feb 2014

Standing OHP DB Press

12kg x 8

14.5 x 8

14.5 x 7

14.5 x 6

Close-Grip Pulls

40 x 8

40 x 8

45 x 6

45 x 5

Inc DB Press SS DB B.O.R

17kg x 12 17kg x 12

17 x 12 17 x 12

17 x 10 17 x 12

19.5 x 10 PB!! 19.5 x 10 PB!!

Pull Throughs

15kg x 15

17.5 x 15

20 x 15

Prone Delt Flyes

9.5 x 15

9.5 x 15

12 x 12 PB!!

Bench Dips

3 x 20

Thoughts: really enjoyed workout,pushed for some PB's , Job DONE!! 

Video:


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Yumms said:


> Upper Body - Workout B-7th Feb 2014
> 
> Standing OHP DB Press
> 
> ...


I think you need to look at form on a couple of excercises;

Pulldowns -

Would force back arch to be tighter and chest height maintained, look to hunch over at the bottom of the move. You'll lose stress on the intended areas.

Hip pull throughs -






Personally stance widened a tad will give you more space for your pull through as seems limited at top end ROM. Lower back also needs to be kept super tight as it appears to lose form abit. Arms obviously at full extension with no bend but that will improve with the extra space from widening stance.

Bench dips -

Here your progression will probably come from being able to fully extend your legs but careful to not use lower body in them, quite a few appeared squatted up and upper body position is failing too.

Things seem to be going well and good you're working with Adam he's a really great choice.

Lots going round ATM though don't catch a cold


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks for the advice..

Claire I won't be catching any colds love... I just don't feel the cold.


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Yumms said:


> Thanks for the advice..
> 
> Claire I won't be catching any colds love... I just don't feel the cold.


Quote so can see 

seems abit of a sarcastic and snide post tbh Vicky. I've been in here a few times and always felt I've at least attempted to help. That actually took time to write and evaluate the video.

Pretty sure I'll leave you to it from now as you're in good hands. Don't however aim anything at Claire that was my attempt at banter due to the fact you're training in your garage and stood outside after your session in a bra. It's well known that after a sweaty workout you should get a fresh tshirt on ASAP to avoid catching a cold. Despite what you "feel".

Good luck you've done well so far and you'll clearly know that the bulk of the work is to come. Don't let any of it go to your head.

#teamvicky


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

I was only saying thank you and that I didn't feel the cold. .


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Yumms said:


> I was only saying thank you and that I didn't feel the cold. .


Again quote. And yes ok. Unsure of ref to Claire? I'm from Yorkshire remember I know how the word "love" is used.


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Bad Alan said:


> Again quote. And yes ok. Unsure of ref to Claire? I'm from Yorkshire remember I know how the word "love" is used.


I thought Claire would be with you and seeing me not wearing much on my video. It wasn't that sort of 'love', I can assure you


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Yumms said:


> I thought Claire would be with you and seeing me not wearing much on my video. It wasn't that sort of 'love', I can assure you


Ok Vicky. Why would Claire be fussed on what you wear? Pretty sure she's supported you from the beginning as have I.

Don't want to clutter your journal further, thanks for quoting.


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Bad Alan said:


> Ok Vicky. Why would Claire be fussed on what you wear? Pretty sure she's supported you from the beginning as have I.
> 
> Don't want to clutter your journal further, thanks for quoting.


That's why I thought Claire would care that I was going to catch a cold.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey vicky glad to see you are posting the vids again. You have come on leaps and bounds since you have been using @ah24 as your coach again. Long may they continue


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

andyhuggins said:


> Hey vicky glad to see you are posting the vids again. You have come on leaps and bounds since you have been using @ah24 as your coach again. Long may they continue


Thanks Andy!.

I'm enjoying working with Adam...


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Yumms said:


> Thanks Andy!.
> 
> I'm enjoying working with Adam...


Well it sure shows :thumb:


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

Just stumbled through this journal and that is turbo progress well done.


----------



## Lynchy125 (Jan 29, 2014)

Just been flicking through this, absolutely amazing progress. I couldn't believe it was the same person.

Congratulations!!


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks guys for popping in 

Morning everyone..

Just HIIT for me this weekend. 

I hope my hunger pangs stay away .


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

No weight loss this week but I've lost 0.5 " from waist. Things are moving in the right direction, I've had a cheat meal today which I really enjoyed and it has stopped all crazy cravings : D


----------



## lm73 (Jan 2, 2014)

Great results goes to show hard work pays off will keep an eye on this :thumbup1:


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

lm73 said:


> Great results goes to show hard work pays off will keep an eye on this :thumbup1:


Hey,

Thanks for popping in


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Yumms said:


> No weight loss this week but I've lost 0.5 " from waist. Things are moving in the right direction, I've had a cheat meal today which I really enjoyed and it has stopped all crazy cravings : D


Hey vicky the scales are not the be all and end all of things. 0.5" lose is good.

Nice to see the cheat meal stopped the cravings.


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Afternoon all..

Not feeling too good today I've had an upset stomach, probably from the buffet yesterday.

I found it difficult to squat as heavy as I did last week but managed some PBs on others. Just wasn't feeling 100% in the gym today 

Just feel a little down about it but I will make sure I do better next time :thumbup:

Here are some crazzzy leggings after session. Quadzzz


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Yumms said:


> Afternoon all..
> 
> Not feeling too good today I've had an upset stomach, probably from the buffet yesterday.
> 
> ...


ah we all have bad days Vicky, mark it down and move on! ... loving the leggings :thumb:


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Lower Body- 10th feb 2014

Leg curls

40 x 8

45 x 8

45 x 6

35 x 8

Squats

52.5 x 12

52.5 x 12

55 x 10

57.5 x 10

Leg Presses

110 x 15

110 x 15

120 x 12

135 x 10 (PB!!)

Lunges

19.5 x 12

19.5 x 10

22 x 10 (PB!)

Calf Raise SS Ab Crunches 3 x 20

68 x 20

72 x 20

76 x 15 (PB!!)

Thoughts: TBH I didn't feel like I had a good session today, I wasn't feel 100% and I've had an upset stomach so that didn't help things. I really didn't feel good with squats today but managed to get some PB's.


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Loving the leggings vick


----------



## constantbulk (Dec 27, 2010)

Yumms said:


> Afternoon all..
> 
> Not feeling too good today I've had an upset stomach, probably from the buffet yesterday.
> 
> ...


nice leggings........... and quads !!!


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks guys...


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Upper Body- 11th Feb 2014

Inc Bench Press

8 x 35

8 x 37.5

6 x 40

5 x 42.5

Dead Stop Rows

8 x 45

8 x 45

6 x 47.5

5x 52.5 (PB!)

Flat DB Bench Press SS Lateral Pulls

12 x 17kg 12 x 35

12 x 17kg 10 x 37.5

10 x 19.5kg 10 x 37.5

10 x 19,5kg 10x 37.5

DB CGBP

15 x 14.5kg

15 x 14.5kg

12 x 14.5kg

Seated Lat Raise

15 x 12kg

12 x 12kg

12 x 12kg

Supinated DB Curls

15 x 12kg

12 x 12kg

12 x 12kg

Thoughts- Good workout, still suffering with indigestion, hopefully going to try and get it sorted out tomorrow .

Video:


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

No training today. Stomach is feeling a little better, still bloated but least I have no pain after eating.

A little vlog just thought I would test out my new camera  .


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Great vlog

loving the hair :thumbup1:


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Morning all..

Steady cardio this morning which has also been increased this week 

Lower body session this afternoon, really buzzing for it :thumbup:


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Lower Body- 13/2/14

Leg curls

35 x 12

40 x 12

40 x 10

40 x 10

Squats

60 x 8

60 x 8

65 x 5

70 x 5 (PB!!)

Single Leg Presses

50 x 12

60 x 12

70 x 10

70 x 10 (PB!)

DB RDL

22 x 12

24.5 x 10

24.5 x 10

Plank 3 x 45 secs SS Reverse Ab Crunches 3 x 10

Thoughts: Really happy with PBs and enjoyed workout


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Well done on the PB's ... especially the squats!


----------



## Cookie-raiser (Feb 13, 2014)

Wow !

What a inspiring transformation ! 

X


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Hi Vicky,

Been on a course over the last couple of days so haven't read through all of this..

Have you implemented the changes we mentioned re; digestion? If so, you should start noticing a difference over the next 1-2 days I'd imagine


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

ah24 said:


> Hi Vicky,
> 
> Been on a course over the last couple of days so haven't read through all of this..
> 
> Have you implemented the changes we mentioned re; digestion? If so, you should start noticing a difference over the next 1-2 days I'd imagine


It's ok Adam 

I have, it's a little better but i'm still feeling a little bloated on evenings which is making me feel like i'm not hungry for my last meal but I am managing to hit macros.


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Upper Body - Workout B-14th Feb 2014

Standing OHP DB Press

14.5kg x 8

14.5 x 8

14.5 x 7

14.5 x 6

Close-Grip Pulls

40 x 8

42.5 x 8

45 x 6

45 x 5

Inc DB Press SS DB B.O.R

17kg x 12 17kg x 12

19.5 x 11 19.5 x 12

19.5 x 10 19.5 x 10

19.5 x 10 19.5 x 10

Pull Throughs

17.5kg x 15

20 x 15

25 x 15

Prone Delt Flyes

9.5 x 15

12 x 12

12 x 12

Bench Dips

3 x 20

Thoughts: Really enjoyed my workout, really pushed my self for those extra reps 

Video:


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

That pic @ 2 mins 8 secs is ace vick, check out the guns


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Yumms said:


> Upper Body - Workout B-14th Feb 2014
> 
> Standing OHP DB Press
> 
> ...


class! arms look amazin


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Loveleelady said:


> class! arms look amazin


Thanks Ladyyy


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Changes in cardio this week to more HIIT... Bring it on! 

I was challenged by a good friend of mine, to do 19 chins. Guess what??? I did it!!

Check it out on my video , enjoy


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

So how has the cardio changed Vicky?

Congrats on completing the challenge.


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

andyhuggins said:


> So how has the cardio changed Vicky?
> 
> Congrats on completing the challenge.


Having more HIIT cardio than the steady state cardio.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

So how many HIIT and ssc sessions you doing now?


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

andyhuggins said:


> So how many HIIT and ssc sessions you doing now?


Sorry Im half asleep today. basically I was doing 3 days HIIT with 4 days of SSC.

Now it's 5 days HIIT with 2 days SSC.

Also slight increase in the duration too


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Yumms said:


> Sorry Im half asleep today. basically I was doing 3 days HIIT with 4 days of SSC.
> 
> Now it's 4 days HIIT with 3 days SSC.
> 
> Also slight increase in the duration too


makes sense to me. nice switch should get the metabolism going.


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Was the challenge on facebook? I recieved the same challenge but dips, and yeah, I nailed it 

(Adam can prob vouch for my uber dipping skills)


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Madoxx said:


> Was the challenge on facebook? I recieved the same challenge but dips, and yeah, I nailed it
> 
> (Adam can prob vouch for my uber dipping skills)


Yea it was mark  thats awesome!


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Here is the 19 chin challenge video again... I had re upload as people could not view it on mobiles.






I def feel like I have achieved something this morning.. that HIIT session was insane , Thanks @ah24


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Chin reps given for persevering ... they are bloody hard to do!


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Greshie said:


> Chin reps given for persevering ... they are bloody hard to do!


Thanks gresh! ! 

My PB was 5 in a row. When I first started training I couldn't even do one lol


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Lower Body- 18th Feb 2014

Leg curls

40 x 8

45 x 8

50 x 5

35 x 8

Squats

52.5 x 12

55 x 12

60 x 10

65 x 10 PR!!

Leg Press

110 x 15

120 x 15

130 x 12

140 x 10 (PB!!)

Lunges

19.5 x 12

22 x 10

22 x 10

Calf Raise SS Ab Crunches 3 x 20

76 x 20

80 x 20

84x 15 (PB!!)

Thoughts: Very happy with PR on the squat and PB's. Felt really strong in the gym, pushed my self 110%. I hate the stairs... 

When leaving the gym, the gym owner who has been bodybuilding for over 20 years, said to me, 'what a transformation', so we started chatting and I showed him my 8 month transformation, he mentioned my legs. ' you have some quads there lass'  . Told him I was hoping to compete this year. It was just nice for someone random to notice that I have been working hard.

No video, but just some shots of my legs (pumped!!)


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Just been clearing out, came across these big buggers :lol:


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Quads look savage Vikki...awesome work.


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

mixerD1 said:


> Quads look savage Vikki...awesome work.


Thanks mixer


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

x2. your legs are looking great!


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Upper Body- 18th Feb 2014

Inc Bench Press

8 x 37.5

8 x 40

6 x 40

5 x 42.5

Dead Stop Rows

8 x 45

8 x 47.5

6 x 50

5 x 52.5

Flat DB Bench Press SS Lateral Pulls

12 x 17kg 12 x 35

10 x 19.5kg 12 x 37.5

10 x 19.5kg 10 x 40

10 x 19.5kg 10 x 40 (PR!!)

DB CGBP

15 x 14.5kg

15 x 14.5kg

15 x 14.5kg

Seated Lat Raise

15 x 12kg

15 x 12kg

15 x 12kg

Supinated DB Curls

15 x 12kg

15 x 12kg

15 x 12kg

Thoughts: Awesome session, felt buzzing afterwards. Arms felt fried 

Video: Here is a video of my main strength lifts- Inc Bench Press & Dead Stop Rows. (not happy with my form on the D.S.R, my back seemed to be rounding, It maybe to do with the bar being so low the ground. I will correct this.)


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

It's handy you do these videos lol..

Deadstop rows in future, do in the rack onto pins just below knees. This will stop the back rounding.

A proper deadstop BB row would be done to the floor - but using 20kg plates (or bumpers). For most though, that ROM is too much.

Go for rack deadstop rows


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

ah24 said:


> It's handy you do these videos lol..
> 
> Deadstop rows in future, do in the rack onto pins just below knees. This will stop the back rounding.
> 
> ...


Thanks Adam  yes they're very handy for form checking, especially for your back where obviously you cant see when your doing rows, deadlifts etc.


----------



## Tharayman (Apr 5, 2013)

Keep going girl! Your looking good!! :thumbup1:


----------



## wibble (Feb 11, 2014)

What an amazing transformation . I have subscribed and look forward to reading your future entries.


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## StackHouse (Apr 16, 2013)

Good luck Yummy!


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

I think you need to concentrate on the contraction as much as the rounding of your back. There are not many back muscles being held under tension really throughout those reps. It is a very short contraction I think you would get so much more out of it by dropping the weight down and really squeezing a bit more.


----------



## The Jedi (Dec 29, 2013)

Wow.excellent progress!


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Lower Body- 20/2/14

Leg curls

35 x 12

40 x 12

40 x 10

40 x 10

Squats

60 x 8

60 x 8

65 x 5

70 x 5

Single Leg Presses

60 x 12

70 x 12

75 x 10

80 x 10 (PB!)

DB RDL

22 x 12

24.5 x 10

24.5 x 10

Plank 3 x 45 secs SS Reverse Ab Crunches 3 x 10

Thoughts: Really happy with PB.. Leg press felt strong. overall.. good solid workout


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Vick, heres a leg routine from one of my rugby collegues; (Yes hes a *** )

Leg press 120kg 5 sets 15 reps

Calf press 100kg 5 sets 15 reps

Quad Extention 100kg 5 sets 10 reps

Leg curl 40kg 5 sets 20 reps

Squats 30kg 5sets 10 reps

You are lifting more than him, go girl


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

ah24 said:


> It's handy you do these videos lol..
> 
> Deadstop rows in future, do in the rack onto pins just below knees. This will stop the back rounding.
> 
> ...


Are these the same as Pendlay Rows ?


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Upper Body - Workout B-21st Feb 2014

Standing OHP DB Press

14.5kg x 8

14.5 x 8

14.5 x 7

14.5 x 6

Close-Grip Pulls

40 x 8

42.5 x 8

45 x 6

45 x 5

Inc DB Press SS DB B.O.R

17kg x 12 17kg x 12

17 x 12 19.5 x 12

19.5 x 10 19.5 x 10

19.5 x 10 19.5 x 10

Pull Throughs

25 x 15

25 x 15

27.5x 12

Prone Delt Flyes

9.5 x 15

12 x 12

12 x 12

Bench Dips

3 x 20

Thoughts: Really enjoyed my workout, really pushed my self for those extra reps 

Workout video will be uploaded later


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)




----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Morning all..

Black Coffee def needed this morning 

Last Weeks Weight: *132lb*

This Weeks Weight: *130.4lb*

Last Weeks Waist: *27"*

This Weeks Waist: *26.5"*

Really happy with the losses  . Cardio was tiring this week but I pushed my self through it.

Hit weight loss milestone today, a grand total of................

*4 STONE LOSS*


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Yumms said:


> Morning all..
> 
> Black Coffee def needed this morning
> 
> ...


Pb's, weight loss - reps all round!


----------



## constantbulk (Dec 27, 2010)

4 st is a massive amount of weight well done yumms........


----------



## lm73 (Jan 2, 2014)

Looking great well done with the weight loss good vid to :thumbup1:


----------



## stoatman (Sep 13, 2012)

That's a great loss well done, keep it up. I lost 7 st myself and it's almost like starting life in a different body !.


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks guys for the reps and comments  - I look at old pictures and I don't recognise my self, never going back there.


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Hey- Long Time No See 

Well I have had one hell of a good cutting journey...

LET THE GAINS BEGIN!!


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

IN HUN :thumb:


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

andyhuggins said:


> IN HUN :thumb:


Glad to have you


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm sure you do another wonderful job.


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

Good to see you back missus, even though you ignored my pm trying to get you back posting....lol


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

aad123 said:


> I'm sure you do another wonderful job.


Thanks, I will give it my best shot 



johnnya said:


> Good to see you back missus, even though you ignored my pm trying to get you back posting....lol


Lol.. I'm sure I PM you back, sorry


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

Northern Lass said:


> Thanks, I will give it my best shot
> 
> Lol.. I'm sure I PM you back, sorry


Not to worry , now head down get on with your training and enough of this chitchat


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

johnnya said:


> Not to worry , now head down get on with your training and enough of this chitchat


Yes sir !!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

What's the plan of action then ? Do you have a set weight or length of time ?


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

aad123 said:


> What's the plan of action then ? Do you have a set weight or length of time ?


Focusing on getting my strength up. Start eating at maintenance for a week or so to see how my body reacts to the increase of calories.

Then I may up calories if I'm brave enough


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Squat Session

Back Squat

Worked up to a heavy double. (belted)

2 x 60kg

2 x 65kg

2 x 70kg

2 x 72.5kg

80 % of my 2rpm for the day, I did explosive work (beltless)

6 x 4 @ 57.5kg

Side Bends 15kg plate

5 x 10

Went running with my club in the evening, we ended up doing 10k  ( I having problems with my left hip) - I need to strengthen my hip flexor


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Northern Lass said:


> Squat Session
> 
> Back Squat
> 
> ...


Didn't Adam tell you a while back to work on that hip flexor?

Who are you training with down at altered image vicky?


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

How are things going?


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Just some up to date pics


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Northern Lass said:


> Just some up to date pics


Brilliant ! well done you! some reps coming your way :thumbup1:


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Well done Vicky


----------



## wibble (Feb 11, 2014)

Brilliant work looking great


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

All looking superb in here miss!!


----------



## musio (Jan 25, 2008)

I looked at the first pic and the most recent and you look like a totally different person. Much happier. Great work, really motivational!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Well done Vicky,but who is that lovely young lady in the pics?  :thumb:


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

you've made huge strides - keep it up


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

mrssalvatore said:


> All looking superb in here miss!!


Thanks hun x



musio said:


> I looked at the first pic and the most recent and you look like a totally different person. Much happier. Great work, really motivational!


Thanks. I hope it does help to motivate others. I am def a lot happy and healthier. I can run up the stairs and not be out of breath Lol It has def changed my life for the better 



biglbs said:


> Well done Vicky,but who is that lovely young lady in the pics?  :thumb:


Lol some crazy woman hehe thanks big 



Rykard said:


> you've made huge strides - keep it up


Thanks, I will def do my best. Going to start logging in this journal again


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Sunday- Bench Day

Bench

WU

Bar x 5

30 x 3

35 x 2

40 x 2

Work Sets

2 x 2 @ 45kg

Bench (wide grip , 2 sec pause)

3 x 5 @ 37.5kg

OHP

WU

Bar x 7

Working sets

5 x 32.5kg ( only manged 5 reps, meant to be 7)

12 x 25kg

Laying Tri EXT

3 x 12 @ 15kg (db's)

Thoughts: Enjoyed working out with the lads at altered, really pushed my self on the bench press with the heavy doubles. Bit disappointed with me not reaching 7 reps on OHP but I will get it next time.


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Squats

WU

10 x bar

5 x 60kg

3 x 65kg

3 x 70kg

5 x 75kg (Max Reps and PB!!)

2 sec pause squat 3 x 3 @ 60kg

Front Squat 2 x 3 @ 47.5kg

Single Leg Squats (KILLER) 1 X 20 Each leg with 10kg plates in each hand .

Thoughts: Awesome session, my quads felt like they were going explode!!


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Bench Day 29th May 2014

Bench Press

4 x 6 @ 37.5kg

(close-grip) 3 x RM @ 35kg 12,10,10-Reps

DB Military Press

3 x 10 @ 12kg

Thoughts: Triceps felt pumped after all that pressing  Enjoyed workout!!


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Friday 30th May

Deadlifts- 85kg 3 x 6

Deficit Deads(no belt)- worked up to a heavy set of 5 

5 x 85kg (PB without belt)

Bent Over Rows- Worked up to a heavy set of 6 

6 x 45kg

12 x 35kg

15 x 30kg

DB Curls

4 x 10 @ 12 kg

Bloody Knackered!!!


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Sunday 1st June

Pause bench

10 x bar

5 x 30kg

3 x 40kg

2 x 45kg

Working sets

2 x 2 @ 47.5kg PB!!!

Pin Press

Worked up to a heavy triple.

3 x 40kg

3 x 42.5kg

3 x 45kg

2 x 5 @ 40kg

OHP

3 x 10 @ 25kg

Tri Ext

3 x 12 @ 15kg

Enjoyed workout!!







Very happy with PB!


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Todays workout...

Squat

80kg x 4

Pause Squat

3 x [email protected] 65kg

Reg Squat

45kg x 18

40kg x 25

Single Leg Squat

Each leg with 10kg plates in each hand

x 25 reps

FOOKED!!!

Thank god I am having a rest tomorrow


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Yay!! Well done on the PB  am so happy for you.

You transformation in such a short time is incredible.

You must be sooo chuffed.

And when I get back from Greece am going to be sending some money your way (won't be loads-am broke lol)

For the great north run.

We share a lot in regards to the kids!   

I found a bag the other week ...it read.

"Yes my kids got autism.

What's your super power"

It was awesome and I thought of you immediately

Okay now am waffling.

Hehhe....


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

mrssalvatore said:


> Yay!! Well done on the PB  am so happy for you.
> 
> You transformation in such a short time is incredible.
> 
> ...


Thanks love.. That would be awesome!

I was very proud mummy today...I got DS saying Ta lol I know its not much but when he doesn't talk at all, its like a big achievement in my eyes 

Enjoy Greece, well jealous :cursing:


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Northern Lass said:


> Thanks love.. That would be awesome!
> 
> I was very proud mummy today...I got DS saying Ta lol I know its not much but when he doesn't talk at all, its like a big achievement in my eyes
> 
> Enjoy Greece, well jealous :cursing:


Haha two weeks to go  am excited.

You should be proud of what ever little hurdle they over come. People on the outside don't realise that a simple thing like brushing their teeth the wrong way, or walking the wrong way to school, or even putting the wrong arm in their coat first is a massive issue to them.

Sam had a massive melt down the other day because I hadn't cut his sarnies the right way. And it lasted for what seemed hours!

:-/

It's a good job we have super powers other wise id have put him up side down in the bin by now lol


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

mrssalvatore said:


> Haha two weeks to go  am excited.
> 
> You should be proud of what ever little hurdle they over come. People on the outside don't realise that a simple thing like brushing their teeth the wrong way, or walking the wrong way to school, or even putting the wrong arm in their coat first is a massive issue to them.
> 
> ...


Bless him.. meltdowns are really hard.. *touch wood* DS hasn't had them for a while now.

He decided tonight it was time to rip the wallpaper off his bedroom.. looks like I will decorating his room- Paint only!!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Good going on the workouts as always Vicky! :thumbup1:

I have a volunteer at work who is autistic and another who has aspergers ... so far no meltdowns..................


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Northern Lass said:


> Bless him.. meltdowns are really hard.. *touch wood* DS hasn't had them for a while now.
> 
> He decided tonight it was time to rip the wallpaper off his bedroom.. looks like I will decorating his room- Paint only!!


We have at least 3 bad days a week where no matter what I do it's wrong.

I've always wanted to paint the kids room back and use hands and feet every where in luminous pinks greens and oranges so they glow in the dark.

Think it would look brilliant and be a great calm down area.


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Greshie said:


> Good going on the workouts as always Vicky! :thumbup1:
> 
> I have a volunteer at work who is autistic and another who has aspergers ... so far no meltdowns..................


Thanks gresh! 

Awesome!! how old are they?

I always worry about adult life and how DS will cope.


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

mrssalvatore said:


> We have at least 3 bad days a week where no matter what I do it's wrong.
> 
> I've always wanted to paint the kids room back and use hands and feet every where in luminous pinks greens and oranges so they glow in the dark.
> 
> Think it would look brilliant and be a great calm down area.


can he communicate with you? Does he know whats coming next?- Like does he like routine? visual timetable could help with that.

I have an idea.. if you write down what happened before he had his meltdown , you could see then what is causing it sometimes it something so little to us but for him its massive. Hope that makes sense


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Northern Lass said:


> can he communicate with you? Does he know whats coming next?- Like does he like routine? visual timetable could help with that.
> 
> I have an idea.. if you write down what happened before he had his meltdown , you could see then what is causing it sometimes it something so little to us but for him its massive. Hope that makes sense


It does. Yes he communicate, he's almost 5 (in a week) and he is at a reading level of a 9 year old.

He's just so intelligent I actually think it's me that can't keep up with him.

His trigger points vary from day to day.

Example he has to be the first everywhere

This evening his dad won - normally that would be a huge crisis and he just said "well done dad"

It's literally changing everyday. We just struggle to keep up.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Northern Lass said:


> Thanks gresh!
> 
> Awesome!! how old are they?
> 
> I always worry about adult life and how DS will cope.


They are both 17 ... the lad with Aspergers had huge difficulties at school because of behavoural issues, and this does translate a little to his behaviour in the shop, but he did say to my boss that working with us is the first time he has felt he has achieved anything ... the Autistic lad has just started so it's early days, but he picked up using our computerised till within a couple of hours and loves serving customers and has a very sunny nature... he also knows everything there is to know about buses apparantly and is very capable of taking himself off on a bus ride up to Glasgow or Edinburgh for the day .................


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

mrssalvatore said:


> It does. Yes he communicate, he's almost 5 (in a week) and he is at a reading level of a 9 year old.
> 
> He's just so intelligent I actually think it's me that can't keep up with him.
> 
> ...


Autistic children are often very bright and can become focused on one area of interest, being very single minded in finding out everthing about the subject ...........


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Pause Bench

WU

bar x 10

30 x 8

35 x 6

Working sets

4 x 6 @ 40kg

Close-Grip

4 x 10 @ 37.5kg

DB OHP

3 x 12 @ 12kg

Thoughts: Had a really good workout, enjoyed the high volume!


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Deadlifts

WU

10 x bar

5 x 70kg

3 x 80kg

3 x 90kg

2 x 100kg

WS

4 x 110kg PB!!!!! :stims:

Deficit (No Belt)

12 x 70kg Rep PB!!

B.O.R

4 x 15 @ 30kg

Bicep Curls

1-10-1 Breathing Ladder @ 20kg

Thoughts:

Deadlifts: Really happy with the PB, def making progress and it makes a very happy woman 

B.O.R: These felt strong and back was def pumped !

Bicep Curls: That bloody ladder:rofl:... My forearms and biceps were pumped to ****.. I couldn't move them afterwards lol

Oh yeah I filmed my deads


----------



## micky12 (Oct 16, 2013)

Northern Lass said:


> Deadlifts
> 
> WU
> 
> ...


spechless , that is some going girl :thumb: , you put me to shame :blush: haha , looking at your before and after pics and hats off to you , id be very proud of myself . :thumbup1:

keep up the good work


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Northern Lass said:


> Deadlifts
> 
> WU
> 
> ...


That is some deadlifting there Vicky! :thumbup1:


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

micky12 said:


> spechless , that is some going girl :thumb: , you put me to shame :blush: haha , looking at your before and after pics and hats off to you , id be very proud of myself . :thumbup1:
> 
> keep up the good work





Greshie said:


> That is some deadlifting there Vicky! :thumbup1:


Thanks guys


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

great deads


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Pause Bench

5 x 30

3 x 37.5

2 x 42.5

1 x 50 PB!! ( it was meant to be 2 reps but only managed 1 so I did another single )

1 x 50

6 x 42.5

6 x 40

12 x 35

OHP

30 x 7

25 x 12

25 x 12

25 x 10

DB Tri Ext

20 x 12

15 x 40

Enjoyed workout.. really happy with another PB!  Triceps felt propper pumped... very happy


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Congrats on the PB :thumbup1:


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

Just seen ure before and current photos and I must say u have done amazing congrats


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Greshie said:


> Congrats on the PB :thumbup1:





Ricky12345 said:


> Just seen ure before and current photos and I must say u have done amazing congrats


Thanks guys... Yes I was a very big lass back then


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Northern Lass said:


> Deadlifts
> 
> WU
> 
> ...


Fcukinell. That puts most of the guys to shame at my gym lol. Well done.


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> Fcukinell. That puts most of the guys to shame at my gym lol. Well done.


Thanks


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Squats

Bar x 10

60kg x 5

70kg x 3

80kg x 2

87.5 x 2 BOOM!!!! Another PB 






Front Squat- Worked up to a heavy triple..which ended up being a PB!!

50kg x 3

55kg x 3

60kg x 3

Regular Squat

55kg x 12

50kg x 18

SLDL- Worked up to a heavy 8 reps and 2 x 8 

50kg x 8

55kg x 8

2 x 8 @ 60kg 

Single Leg Squat

15kg(plate each hand) x 18 for each leg.

Thoughts: Really enjoyed workout! Could not walk afterwards really pushed my body to its limits today,Very happy with PBs.


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Bench Press / High Volume

WU

Bar x 10

30 x 8

42.5 x 12

40 x 8

40 x 8

40 x 8

Close-Grip bench

40 x 8

37.5 x 11

37.5 x 9 (fail)

DB OHP

3 x 12 @ 12kg ( they were meant to be 14.5kg but I could only manage 10 reps . just didn't feel strong :sad: )

9.5kg x 15

Rope Pushdowns

3 x 25 @ 10kg

Video:






Thoughts: I felt my Close-grip bench and DB OHP just didn't feel strong I couldn't hit the required reps, I wasn't really feeling it today :sad:.. not sure if it's the heat or I'm coming down with sickness


----------



## micky12 (Oct 16, 2013)

very good going form on the squats is good, yeah i was very tired today at work , i put it down to the heat as it was so so warm no air at all . keep up the good work girl :thumbup1:


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

micky12 said:


> very good going form on the squats is good, yeah i was very tired today at work , i put it down to the heat as it was so so warm no air at all . keep up the good work girl :thumbup1:


Thanks.. Yes it was very humid today


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Paused bench

WU

10 x bar

8 x 30kg

3 x 5 @ 40kg

Touch and go

32.5kg x 10

DB OHP

3 x 10 @ 12kg

DB Tri Ext

3 x 10 @ 17.5kg

DB Curls

3 x 12 @ 12.5kg

Thoughts: A nice workout to ease me back into training after being ill. My biceps/triceps were solid after that session  - Felt a little tired but got through it


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Squat

Bar x 10

50 x 8

60 x 5

3 x 5 @ 70kg

Leg Curls

30 x 12

35 x 12

35 x 12

40 x 10 (PB)

Standing Calf Raise- worked up to a heavy 12 reps 

52 x 12

56 x 12

60 x 12

64 x 12

64 x 12

68 x 12

Leg Press

120 x 8

140 x 8

160 x 8 (PB)

120 x 15

120 x 15

I really enjoyed this workout, I could hardly walk afterwards, awesome!!

Really happy with a few PBs on the assistance exercises. Felt strong today!! happy days!


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

:cool2:


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Paused Bench

WU

Bar x 10

30 x 8

40 x 5

3 x 3 @ 45kg

Bench ( No touch 2 sec pause) worked up to a heavy 3 reps

37.5 x 3

40 x 3

45 x 3

47.5 x 3

50 x 3 (PB!!)

Bench (explosive)

40 x 12

40 x 12

40 x 10

OHP

30 x 6

25 x 12

25 x 10

25 x 10

DB Curls

3 x 8 @ 15kg

20 x 10kg

Thoughts:

That was an awesome workout , I felt really good and strong today very happy with getting a PB!- I wasn't going to but I thought f**K it! and I did it, so pleased with 50kg!

OHP- I was unable to hit the correct amount of reps, I think after all that benching my shoulders just weren't having any of it!

Overall I am a very happy lady


----------



## micky12 (Oct 16, 2013)

with you coming so far. what are your goal's now ? as you weight's and pics are spot on . do you feel like changing any thing around ? doing a cut ? or even a clean bulk ?

what sort of look are you aiming for ? as i would say if you went for it now. you would make not a problem at all


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

micky12 said:


> with you coming so far. what are your goal's now ? as you weight's and pics are spot on . do you feel like changing any thing around ? doing a cut ? or even a clean bulk ?
> 
> what sort of look are you aiming for ? as i would say if you went for it now. you would make not a problem at all


I'm actually on a lean bulk now and I have been for 4 weeks. I'm currently carb cycling but basically eating maintenance on off days , training days just 100 above maintenance and one very high carb day , usually on squat day! I have gained a little but it's just water I think , I've not been well and I have been on anti biotics not sure if that would effect weight but not changing anything until I'm either gaining too much weight or not enough , either by scale and measurements. I know people say use the mirror but I have no confidence in that!

Basically I'm experimenting , I'm concentrating on strength increase and enjoying working out!!


----------



## micky12 (Oct 16, 2013)

Northern Lass said:


> I'm actually on a lean bulk now and I have been for 4 weeks. I'm currently carb cycling but basically eating maintenance on off days , training days just 100 above maintenance and one very high carb day , usually on squat day! I have gained a little but it's just water I think , I've not been well and I have been on anti biotics not sure if that would effect weight but not changing anything until I'm either gaining too much weight or not enough , either by scale and measurements. I know people say use the mirror but I have no confidence in that!
> 
> Basically I'm experimenting , I'm concentrating on strength increase and enjoying working out!!


ah sorry didnt know . that be me being a lazy **** not reading enough of your thread sorry 

well sure sound like you got a game plan and stick to it . yeah i would count this week or the week after as still recovering if i was you . but still doing great 

i was the same took my body fat also measurements at start it did help with my confidence knowing i was gaining muscle and dropping body fat.

but as time went on iv found the mirror and weighing food's is best. found that if i dropped some carbs nd fats out my diet within 2 week's i could see a big difference , so much some times so upped my carbs or moved them about in the day . or none training days didnt eat as my carbs/fats etc

what you are doing is sure working for you as 100% changed and strength is up alot . keep up the good work :thumbup1:


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

micky12 said:


> ah sorry didnt know . that be me being a lazy **** not reading enough of your thread sorry
> 
> well sure sound like you got a game plan and stick to it . yeah i would count this week or the week after as still recovering if i was you . but still doing great
> 
> ...


No it's me who should be apologising lol, I didn't mention it on here.. I had tonsillitis , it was nasty I would not even give that to my worst enemy!!- only good thing is I ate icecream !

Thanks, I just have to keep telling myself it is working and not start changing things, left right and centre.


----------



## micky12 (Oct 16, 2013)

Northern Lass said:


> No it's me who should be apologising lol, I didn't mention it on here.. I had tonsillitis , it was nasty I would not even give that to my worst enemy!!- only good thing is I ate icecream !
> 
> Thanks, I just have to keep telling myself it is working and not start changing things, left right and centre.


ouch :sad: tonsillitis is bad, had it 3 times in 1 yr , and 100% agree its the worst . like flu but 10x worse . i got it cause was run down working 12hr shift 7 days a week for months on end. you might be over training ?

haha ice cream tu tut tut 

yeah i would not keep swaping things around every week. your doing some thing right so keep at it  but it is good to changed things once and a while


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Deadlifts

WU

Bar x 10

80 x 5

90 x 3

110 x 2






120 x 2 PB!! Boom!!

95 X 7

3 X 10 @ 80KG

B.O.R

4 x for 40 reps (total) @ 35kg

Inverted Rows

2 x fail

UH Chins

3 x 8

Thoughts:

Really happy with the Deadlift PB! but I was bloody knackered after all of them deadlifts, jesus!! sweat was poring off me.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

:thumb: well done on the PB @ 120 ... you are ahead of me now :w00t:


----------



## micky12 (Oct 16, 2013)

:thumbup1: good going . it actually got a twitch i dont know if that's ok or not :confused1: lol

but seous i love deadlifts myself . i find i get a much better work out if i squzze my shouder blades togther and ATG and get a really good tension just a sec before i lift .

good going gal :thumbup1:


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Very nice lifting. I think a few of us boys need to start pulling our socks up and nuckel down to some hard work or well be left behind. I must say your quad development is as impressive as your deadlifts.


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

aad123 said:


> Very nice lifting. I think a few of us boys need to start pulling our socks up and nuckel down to some hard work or well be left behind. I must say your quad development is as impressive as your deadlifts.


Thanks I wish my stomach was as good as my quads


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Northern Lass said:


> Thanks I wish my stomach was as good as my quads


You'll get there ! :thumbup1:


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Northern Lass said:


> Thanks I wish my stomach was as good as my quads


You have made amazing progress to date so its only a matter of time.


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Paused Bench Press

WU

Bar x 10

30 x 6

40 x 3

45 x 2

47.5kg x 6 (PB for reps)

Close Grip 2 " board press (worked up to a 5RM)

40 x 5

45 x 5

47.5 x 5

50 x 5 (pb)

45 x 10

40 x 12

DB Tri Ext

22 x 13

22 x 12

22 x 10

DB OHP

3 x 15 @ 12.5kg

SS DB Side Raise

12.5kg x 20

12.5 kg x 15

12.5kg x 15

BB Curls

6 x 10 @ 20kg (bar)

Thoughts: loved this session!! Arms were so pumped I could not move them, they felt like led weights 

Happy with my pressing, the weight is definitely increasing


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Squat

WU

Bar x 10

60 x 5

70 x 3

80 x 2

85 x 1

90 x 3 PB!!! BOOM!!- I was only going for 2 but I had someone spot me in the gym and it gave me that extra confidence to do another rep! 

75 x 8

50 x 20

Leg Curl

45 x 10

40 x 12

40 x 10

40 x 10

Calf Raise

68 x 20

68 x 20

68 x 20

68 x 20

Leg Press

165 x 10 (Pb)

155 x 15

120 x 20

Really happy with my Squat PB it's so good to see the weight increasing!! - I don't think it will be long and I will bit hitting the big 100 mark


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

BOOM get in there @Northern Lass :thumbup1:


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

andyhuggins said:


> BOOM get in there @Northern Lass :thumbup1:


Thanks Andy! - It felt awesome to hit 90kg... aiming for 100kg now


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Northern Lass said:


> Thanks Andy! - It felt awesome to hit 90kg... aiming for 100kg now


I don't think that will take long Vicky the way things are going :thumbup1:


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

andyhuggins said:


> I don't think that will take long Vicky the way things are going :thumbup1:


I love bulking :thumbup1:


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Northern Lass said:


> I love bulking :thumbup1:


Now that is something I thought I would never hear. :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

andyhuggins said:


> Now that is something I thought I would never hear. :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:


My head is in the right place ( about time  )


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Northern Lass said:


> My head is in the right place ( about time  )


It all takes time hun. The thing is you got there and you are now smashing it. You have found a good place :rockon:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Northern Lass said:


> Thanks Andy! - It felt awesome to hit 90kg... aiming for 100kg now


Rock on ! :thumb:


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Morning all..

Gained 2lb this week , waist has stayed the same , so I'm very pleased with that!!

Here are some progress pics


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Paused Bench

Bar x 10

25 x 6

30 x 5

35 x 3

40 x 2

45 x 1

52.5 x 2 (PB!)

No touch Pause Bench Press

52.5 x 3

55 x 3

( I attempted 60kg but only managed one rep, so I did another set of 55kg)

55 x 3 (PB!)

Tough and Go bench press (dropset to failure)

45 x 8

40 x 10

35 x 15

30 x 16

Front Raise with 15kg plate

3 x 12

Barbell Curls

20 x 8

25 x 12

30 x 6

20 x 10

20 x 10

20 x 10

20 x 7

Thoughts: Really happy with my benching def feeling stronger! Shoulders and Biceps were dead after this session, thoroughly enjoyed


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Squat

Bar x 10

60 x 6

70 x 5

80 x 3

85 x 2

90 x 1

92.5 x 2 PB!!

75 x 8

70 x 10

60 x 12

Leg Curls

50 x 8

45 x 10

40 x 12

40 x 12

Calf Raise

4 x 20 @ 70kg

Leg press

170 x 8

165 x 10

160 x 12

155 x 15

Thoughts: really happy with PB!! but I am def ready for a couple of days of well deserved rest, I'm knackered!!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

It's raining PBs in here. Nice work.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Strong lass...well done buddy x


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks guys..


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Paused Bench

WU

Bar x 10

25 x 6

30 x 5

35 x 3

40 x 2

45 x 1

2 x 2 @ 55

Close Grip Bench Board Press

52.5 x 4 (fail)

50 x 7

47.5 x 10

DB Tri Ext

25 x 12

25 x 8

25 x 8

DB Curls

15kg x 12

15kg x 10

15kg x 10

12.5kg x 25

Video:






Enjoyed the workout as per usual.. 

Bit annoyed that I failed on the 52.5kg board press , I was meant to hit over 5 reps but only managed 4 :sad:.. but other than that I felt massively pumped in the bicep region, so all good


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Some impressive work going on here have you ever considered trying some strongwoman stuff ?


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Stephen9069 said:


> Some impressive work going on here have you ever considered trying some strongwoman stuff ?


Yes I have def thought about it..I'm aiming for a powerlifting comp towards the end of the year.. so maybe next year


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Northern Lass said:


> Yes I have def thought about it..I'm aiming for a powerlifting comp towards the end of the year.. so maybe next year


Sounds like a plan there quality days out for the family some of them have loads going on bouncy castles, bbq's etc for the kids.

Good luck with your goals will follow your journal will be good to see your progress


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Stephen9069 said:


> Sounds like a plan there quality days out for the family some of them have loads going on bouncy castles, bbq's etc for the kids.
> 
> Good luck with your goals will follow your journal will be good to see your progress


Thanks stephen!

Yes there is a strongman/strongwoman event 13th September in Bradford- I might go and watch it


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Fridays session

Deadlift

Bar x 10

60 x 5

75 x 3

90 x 2

105 x 1

120 x 1

130 x 1 (PB!!!)

115 x 3(pb reps)

Deficit Deadlift (worked up to a heavy 5 ) NO BELT!

87.5 x 5

90 x 5

95 x 5

97.5 x 5

B.O.R

45 x 10

40 x 12

30 x 15

Chins

32 reps

Video:






Thoughts: Bloody Knackered!!! but wait I actually pulled 130kg off the floor and it was easier than I thought it was going to be so I am super pleased with that


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Bit of a de load bench day -- yesterday

DB Bench ( worked up to a heavy 8RM)

17kg x 12

19.5 x 8

22 x 8

22 x 8

22 x 8

DB Flys

12kg x 12

14.5 x 12

14.5 x 12

14.5 x 12

DB Seated Shoulder Press

12 x 10

14.5 x 10

12 x 15

12 x 15

Pushdowns

15 x 12

17.5 x 10

12.5 x 15

10 x 20

10 x 20

BB Curls

27.5kg - total of 40 reps

Thoughts: It didn't feel like a brilliant workout.. tbh I was just having one of those bad gym days, or I coming down with a cold or something. I just didn't feel right today but we all have days like this, keeping my chin up and roll on the next workout


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Congrats on the PB you look good for some more aswell


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Stephen9069 said:


> Congrats on the PB you look good for some more aswell


Thanks Stephen


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Paused bench

Bar x 10

25 x 6

30 x 5

35 x 3

40 x 2

45 x 1

50 x 1

55 x 1

60 x 1 PB!!

47.5 x 8 (PB for reps)

CGBP

4 x 6reps @ 50kg ( last set I failed at 5 :sad: )

DB Tri EXT

27 x 10

25 x 12

25 x 12

25 x 8

DB Curl

17 x 12

14.5 x 15

12 x 20

12 x 15

12 x 15

Video:






Thoughts: really happy with my PB! ( it felt easy!, which is always a good sign  ) I'm also really happy with hitting 47.5kg x 8, as a few months ago I could only lift that amount for 2 reps .

Off out with family tonight to celebrate my dad's 50th... curry is on the cards, can't wait!!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Northern Lass said:


> Fridays session
> 
> Deadlift
> 
> ...


So happy to see u doing well in this..come a long way girl....well done u look fab x


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Northern Lass said:


> Paused bench
> 
> Bar x 10
> 
> ...


You are certainly smashing through these PB's :thumb:

Enjoy your curry tonight ....... I feel old .. your Dad is younger than me :w00t:


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Greshie said:


> You are certainly smashing through these PB's :thumb:
> 
> Enjoy your curry tonight ....... I feel old .. your Dad is younger than me :w00t:


Thanks gresh , I did enjoy my curry I ate loads !! -- your hardly old gresh! Young as you feel


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> So happy to see u doing well in this..come a long way girl....well done u look fab x


Thanks skyee ! I'm really enjoying powerlifting it's def right for me


----------



## micky12 (Oct 16, 2013)

congrats on the PB on the deadlifts that is some going girl :thumbup1:


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Northern Lass said:


> Thanks stephen!
> 
> Yes there is a strongman/strongwoman event 13th September in Bradford- I might go and watch it


Good plan,you should look into it mate.


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Good plan,you should look into it mate.


I've actually entered into a powerlifting and strongman comp in October!  - Really looking forward to it.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

You will do well in both comps vicky. :thumbup1:


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

andyhuggins said:


> You will do well in both comps vicky. :thumbup1:


Cheers Andy.. I will do my best


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

That is all you can ask of yourself vicky tbh


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Deadlift

WU

Bar x 10

60 x 8

80 x 5

90 x 5

100 x 5

110 x 5

2 x 5 @115kg (PB for reps!)

Dead Deficit (No Belt)

100 x 5

90 x 8

DB Row ( worked up to a heavy 8 reps)

17 x 8

22.5 x 8

25 x 8

4 x [email protected] 27.5kg

Chins with 5kg Plate x 25reps

Video:






Thoughts: Absolutely knackered , the deficit deads literally killed me but I battled through it!  -- I'm also not happy with my form on the deadlifts will def work on that for next time!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

bring hands in a touch so they rub the legs on way up , currently your elbows touch legs and hands are spaced further apart so when you set up your not using as much ROM for legs to kick in , your back dominant which is good but you`ll pull more with a better balance .

when you set up you bend down to grab bar which sets your back as rounded slightly , see this vid below of hixxy ad how he sets up each lift ...






everybody is different of course and you gotta find what works best but you are losing a lot of leg drive .

good pulling though :thumbup1:


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

ewen said:


> bring hands in a touch so they rub the legs on way up , currently your elbows touch legs and hands are spaced further apart so when you set up your not using as much ROM for legs to kick in , your back dominant which is good but you`ll pull more with a better balance .
> 
> when you set up you bend down to grab bar which sets your back as rounded slightly , see this vid below of hixxy ad how he sets up each lift ...
> 
> ...


Thanks for that ewen!! I have taken in what you have said and I will def try that for next week . Good video too


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Morning all..

Put on just under 3kg this week... I think I may have to adjust things slightly so I am just gaining around 1.5lb to 2lb..


----------



## micky12 (Oct 16, 2013)

doing good vicky :thumbup1: . making good progress . i found the form on the deadlift's good if honest so don't beat your self up about it  also i find it's best not to have a knee jerk reaction when it comes to gaining or losing weight in 1 week. also might be good mucsle you have put on . so wouldn't change thing's to much  you look great 

keep up the good work :thumbup1:


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

micky12 said:


> doing good vicky :thumbup1: . making good progress . i found the form on the deadlift's good if honest so don't beat your self up about it  also i find it's best not to have a knee jerk reaction when it comes to gaining or losing weight in 1 week. also might be good mucsle you have put on . so wouldn't change thing's to much  you look great
> 
> keep up the good work :thumbup1:


Thanks Mickey I'm hoping so but I've only changed things slightly so shouldn't effect gains !


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Squat- 3 x 96kg PB!!


----------



## micky12 (Oct 16, 2013)

smashing these PB keep it up :thumbup1:


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Very strong squatting your form is solid, whats your 1 rep max ?


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Stephen9069 said:


> Very strong squatting your form is solid, whats your 1 rep max ?


Thanks  -- around 100kg but I am working towards 110kg


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Northern Lass said:


> Thanks  -- around 100kg but I am working towards 110kg


That's good


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Northern Lass said:


> Thanks  -- around 100kg but I am working towards 110kg


You wont be to far away from that 110kg now, strong work keep it up :thumbup1:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Northern Lass said:


> Squat- 3 x 96kg PB!!


well done again on the PB ... 100kg next and then 110kg .......... :thumbup1:


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Greshie said:


> well done again on the PB ... 100kg next and then 110kg .......... :thumbup1:


Hope so gresh!!


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorry guys that I haven't put any of my workout this week on here.. It's just been a bit of a crazy week. Back to normal next week 

This is what I did this week for my main lifts 

his is what I have done this week 

Mon-

Bench Press

5 x 6 @ 47.5kg

Tues-

Squat

95 x 3 PB! ( was meant to do 2 but thought bugger it and did three 

80x 8

60x 15,

55x 15

Thurs-

Bench Press

57.5 x 2 PB!

Friday-

Deadlift

130 x 2 ( felt really hard, maybe it was the heat but I pulled as hard as I could) PB!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

You are knocking out these PB's left right and centre lol :thumbup1:


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

So you doing the challenge/comp then Vicky?


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Just finished leeds 10K bloody knackered


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Bench

6 x 5 @ 50kg

Inc DB Press SS Lat Pulls

17 x 8

14.5 x 12

12 x 15

12 x 20

40 x 12

40 x 10

45 x 10

50 x 8

Tri Ext SS Pushdowns

22.5 x 15

24 x 12

24 x 12

15 x 12

12.5 x 15

12.5 x 15

Side Lat raise

3 x 15 @ 14.5kg

DB Curls

14.5 x 12

12 x 15

12 x 15


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Evening all..

Am Cardio: 5 Mile Run/ 54 mins

Squats

WU

Bar x 10

70 x 5

80 x 3

90 x 2

100 x 1

105 x 1 (PB!)

85 x 8

2 x 15 @ 60kg

Leg Curls

45 x 15

50 x 10

50 x 8

45 x 10

Leg Press

190 x 8 (PB!)

140 x 20

140 x 20

140 x 15

Calf Raise SS Ab Crunches

68 x 20

72 x 20

76 x 15

3 x 20 (abs)

Thoughts: To say I had that longish run in the morning , it didn't effect me at all in the gym (in the afternoon) hit my squat PB of 105kg which I am well chuffed about  - I have had no trouble with consuming those extra calories from my running, my appetite is sky high  .


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Doing really well mate :beer:


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

FelonE said:


> Doing really well mate :beer:


Cheers Mate :beer:


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Morning Cardio:

4.89Mile Run @ 51.12 min

Deadlift

6 x 3 @ 110kg

Front Squats

50 x 8

55 x 8

60 x 5

60 x 5

RDL(DB's)

17 x 12

22 x 12

22 x 12

24.5 x 10

Walking Lunges

2 x 15 (each Leg) 10 kg plate

45 sec Planks SS 3 x 20 reverse crunches

Thoughts: completely F**ked!!


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

lol stairs are going to be fun in the morning


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

So are you still doing the UK challenge then Vicky?


----------



## Mr Beefy (Jul 6, 2014)

Very strong.

Really like the look of your training, geared 100% towards getting stronger.

Great form on squats too.


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Legs

Squat

80 x 8

85 x 8

90 x 6

95 x 5 (PB!)

RDBL

20 x 12

22.5 x 12

25 x 10

25 x 10

Leg Press

140 x 15

160 x 15

180 x 12

200 x 10 (PB!)

Leg Curl

35 x 15

40 x 12

40 x 12

Leg Ext

35 x 15

40 x 15

45 x 12

Calf Raise SS Ab Crunch

76 x 20

80 x 20

84 x 15

3 x 20 abs


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Morning Run: 6.3Miles @ 1hr 5mins 

Chest and Biceps

Bench

47.5 x 8

50 x 8

52.5 x 5

52.5 x 5

Inc DB Press

19.5 x 12

22 x 12

22 x 10

24.5 x 8

Inc Flyes

17 x 12

14.5 x 12

14.5 x 12

12 x 20

BB Curls

20 x 15

25 x 12

25 x 12

DB Curls

14.5 x 15

12 x 18

12 x 20

DB Preacher Curls

12 x 15

14.5 x 12

14.5 x 12


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Bench

50 x 5

55 x 3

57.5 x 3

62.5 x 1

OHP

30 x 8

35 x 5

37.5 x 4

37.5 x 4 (PB!)

DB Side Raise

12kg x 15

14.5 x 15

17 x 12

Reverse Fly

12 x 15

16 x 12

16 x 10

Pushdowns

16 x 15

20 x 15

24 x 12

Dips

BW 5 X 5


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Northern Lass said:


> Bench
> 
> 50 x 5
> 
> ...


Strong


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Northern Lass said:


> Bench
> 
> 50 x 5
> 
> ...


You still doing the "challenge" ?


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Squat

90 x 5

90 x 4

100 x 3

110 x 2 (PB!)

DB RDL

17.5 x 12

20 x 12

22.5 x 10

22.5 x 10

Leg Press

200 x 8 (PB!!)

180 x 12

170 x 15

170 x 15

Leg Curl

35 x 15

35 x 15

40 x 12

Leg Ext

35 x 15

40 x 15

45 x 15

Calf Raise SS Ab Crunch

76 x 20

80 x 15

80 x 15

3 x 20

Very happy with my progress, PB's all the way!!


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Still training as per....

Hit 140kg on my deadlift


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Awesome pull and you look good for a little bit more well done the hard work is paying off


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Stephen9069 said:


> Awesome pull and you look good for a little bit more well done the hard work is paying off


Thanks Stephen


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Northern Lass said:


> Squat
> 
> 90 x 5
> 
> ...


oh wow some beautiful numbers out there,

youre rock

well done you go girl!!!

I read some bs story about ''strongest'' mum or whatever woman in the UK with squats on 70kg lol, but you just look at these,

awesome


----------



## biglad90 (Oct 20, 2010)

I read that too,

Defiantly some great lifts, keep it up!


----------



## Batgirl (Aug 9, 2014)

Hey Vicky

Amazing lifting as per usual  I'm envioius!! seriously.


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks guys 

Today's workout

Front Squat

40 x 5

50 x 3

60 x 2

65 x 2

70 x 2

70 x 2

75 x 2 PB for reps

Back Squat

2 x 100

2 x 100

Pause Squat

87.5 x 3

87.5 x 3

Squat AMRAP

80 x 8

Walking lunges

3 x 15 with 15kg plate each hand

Weighted Chins 5kg plate

3 x AMRAP

Ab crunches 3 x 15


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

OHP

20 x 8

25 x 8

30 x 8

32.5 x 8

32.5 x 8

35 x 6(pb)

27.5 x 12

Close Grip Bench

50 x 4

55 x 4

Pause bench

45 x 8

45 x 8

DB Tri Ext

17.5 x 15

20 x 12

20 x 10

20 x 10

Side Raise

12,5 x 15

12.5 x 15

12.5 x 12

Pushdowns

5 plates x 15

5 plates x 15

4 plates x 18


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

COngrats on the PB overhead is on the up :thumb:


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Mondays squats

Squats

2 x 4 @ 92.5kg

90kg x 5

Front squats

2 x 2 @ 70kg

Pause squats

2 x 6 @ 82.5kg

RDL DB

17kg x 12

22kg x 12

24.5 x 10

24.5 x 10

Walking lunges 10kg plates

3 x 20m

Weighted chins 10kg plate

X 4

X 3

BW x 7

Abs

3 x 20

Knackered!!


----------

